# Star Trek: Discovery



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2016)

we've waited long enough and been burned by Federation. Now cometh a new ST show, Discovery. This is the thread for all rumours, set photos, wild speculation and so forth.

I like the idea of it being set just before TNG.

http://io9.gizmodo.com/everything-the-discovery-can-tell-us-about-the-new-star-1784257704


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 25, 2016)

Just before TNG, you say? So could be canonical. Hmm.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 25, 2016)

I watched an episode of something recently. Star Trek Something Else. It had mind melding as a minority Vulcan ability, frowned upon by most Vulcans. There was some sort of AIDS analogy. It made me angry so I switched off.

Vulcans can _all_ mind meld.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Just before TNG, you say? So could be canonical. Hmm.


well, its speculation still but the ship design and numbering suggests it to be set then


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 25, 2016)

STD? Seriously?!?!

Someone's not thought this through...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 25, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> STD? Seriously?!?!
> 
> Someone's not thought this through...


Or they have


----------



## maomao (Jul 25, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> STD? Seriously?!?!
> 
> Someone's not thought this through...


They call them STIs now. Probably not due to confusion with Subscriber Trunk Dialling.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2016)

Pah, I wanted post - Voyager far future shenanigans, Klingons and Romulans in alliance with the federation, new baddies and far flung galaxies to explore. 

Pre TNG is playing it safe, no imagination


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2016)

> *Update 8:30: *At the TCA panel for the show, as reported by TV Line, Fuller confirmed more details about the new show. For one, there will be “few more aliens than you normally” have in _Star Trek. _For another, he confirmed the speculation that the show would take place before _The Original Series _but after_Enterprise. _Fuller added that there would “absolutely” be a gay character and more sex than seen on one of these shows. He also strongly hinted that Amanda Grayson, Spock’s human mother, would show up.
> 
> 
> IGN clarifies the timeline somewhat, saying that _Discovery _would be set about ten years before Kirk and co.’s five year mission. Also, the new main character_is _female, but isn’t a captain. So could be getting the “lower decks” show—i.e. one about Starfleet officers that _aren’t_ the bridge crew—that’s been rumored? Seems to be the case.



yes


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2016)

> As for the decision to make the main character _not _be the captain this time around, Fuller said in the video: “There have been six series all from the captains’ perspective, and it felt like for this new iteration of _Star Trek_, we need to look at life on a Starfleet vessel from a new perspective.” The new character is “not a captain,” but is going to have a “whole new dynamic” with the crew. Fuller said that this will let them tell “richer, more complicated” stories about life on the Starfleet vessel.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 4, 2016)

I am very much warming to the idea of not basing the show around the captain. I hope this will allow for more "realistic" story lines. One of my bug bears with prior Treks is the representation of the captain as some sort of all-round superhero type who inevitably saves the day. Why the fuck is Picard going on a dangerous away mission? Why is Janeway leading a scouting party into enemy territory? Does the captain of an aircraft carrier pick up a gun, hop off the ship & go shoot bad guys? Does he fuck. The captain's place is safely tucked away in the bowels of the ship, giving out orders and sending the more expendable junior ranks off to do the really dangerous shit. No self respecting captain would ever put him or herself in unnecessary risk - that would be a dereliction of duty. A Navy captain who announced he wanted to abandon his post & go on a dangerous mission would be fucking court-martialled!

Picard should never have left the bridge. Send Riker instead, he was always a bit annoying anyway.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 4, 2016)

But Riker did lead most of the away missions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2016)

Riker, as xo, shouldn't have been on the bridge all the time, but he was. He should have been around the rest of the vessel captaining where the captain couldn't  because he was on the bridge.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> But Riker did lead most of the away missions.


Eastender is probably thinking of the TNG films which turned Picard into something of an action hero. Borg episodes though. Locutus


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 4, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> But Riker did lead most of the away missions.


You're right, but not all, every once in a while Picard would have a little argument & insist he was going to lead this one. My point really was that a captain should _never_ leave the bridge to go do something dangerous - whether it's an away mission or fisticuffs with baddies on the ship. The role of a true captain is not glamorous, it's organisational - making the big decisions, having meetings, etc. It would wholly irresponsible of any captain to put themselves in unnecessary peril. Which is why I hope the latest Trek can more accurately reflect this, now that there's no need for the captain to be the focus.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2016)

Delayed till early may of next year


----------



## Santino (Sep 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Delayed till early may of next year


Khhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 19, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> You're right, but not all, every once in a while Picard would have a little argument & insist he was going to lead this one. My point really was that a captain should _never_ leave the bridge to go do something dangerous - whether it's an away mission or fisticuffs with baddies on the ship. The role of a true captain is not glamorous, it's organisational - making the big decisions, having meetings, etc. It would wholly irresponsible of any captain to put themselves in unnecessary peril. Which is why I hope the latest Trek can more accurately reflect this, now that there's no need for the captain to be the focus.


You're thinking of 21st century organisation.
In the 23rd century and beyond its usually the captains job to wrestle with lizard monsters and play nausicaans at dom jot.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 19, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> You're right, but not all, every once in a while Picard would have a little argument & insist he was going to lead this one. My point really was that a captain should _never_ leave the bridge to go do something dangerous - whether it's an away mission or fisticuffs with baddies on the ship. The role of a true captain is not glamorous, it's organisational - making the big decisions, having meetings, etc. It would wholly irresponsible of any captain to put themselves in unnecessary peril. Which is why I hope the latest Trek can more accurately reflect this, now that there's no need for the captain to be the focus.


This is true in a branch of the armed services in 2016.  But all bets are off for a post-scarcity space-faring crew of liberal do-gooders in the fuck-knows century.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2016)

doing re-shoots for Star Wars Rogue 1 as well, because the vader battlefield scenes were too raw for disney. Better not be delayed as well.

still, with Trek: Discovery they did say the delay is because they wanted to get it absolutely perfect so I can take that. Better a delay for quality than shoddy product


----------



## kabbes (Sep 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Better a delay for quality than shoddy product


Half.
Life.
Three.


----------



## snadge (Sep 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> still, with Trek: Discovery they did say _*the delay is because they wanted to get it absolutely perfect*_ so I can take that. Better a delay for quality than shoddy product



This is the CBS trailer, terrible CGI In this day and age, that is going back to Babylon 5 quality.

Horrible looking ship also.



Star Trek: Discovery - CBS.com


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Riker, as xo, shouldn't have been on the bridge all the time, but he was. He should have been around the rest of the vessel captaining where the captain couldn't  because he was on the bridge.



Or looking after the bridge when the captain was off shift. All the senior officers are always on the bridge at once, so lord knows who ran shit for the other 16 hours of the day.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 20, 2016)

snadge said:


> This is the CBS trailer, terrible CGI In this day and age, that is going back to Babylon 5 quality.
> 
> Horrible looking ship also.
> 
> ...




That is pretty fucking poor isn't it? Later seasons of DS9 had better CG sequences than that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2016)

snadge said:


> This is the CBS trailer, terrible CGI In this day and age, that is going back to Babylon 5 quality.
> 
> Horrible looking ship also.
> 
> ...




I like the ship, something aggressive to the shape, starfleet gunboats always looked a bit too smooth lined right up till the defiant which is a fist of a design. Plus fuck the treaty, we got cloaks now 

but yes, one hopes the CGI has been spruced up a bit come may


----------



## Reno (Sep 20, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> That is pretty fucking poor isn't it? Later seasons of DS9 had better CG sequences than that.



This is an early teaser trailer, they basically are animated logos and they are not representative of what will be in the series.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 20, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Or looking after the bridge when the captain was off shift. All the senior officers are always on the bridge at once, so lord knows who ran shit for the other 16 hours of the day.



And you always had the chief engineer personally crawling into Jeffries tubes with a bag of spanners fixing everything. And then if something else goes to shit, who oversees those repairs? Because nobody can find the chief engineer when he's off doing some silly thing that he's got a large and highly trained staff to do for him. 

But then a rigid chain of command and post-scarcity utopian liberalism did always seem a strange combination, and a paradox that some of the better episodes confront directly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> But then a rigid chain of command and post-scarcity utopian liberalism did always seem a strange combination, and a paradox that some of the better episodes confront directly.



typical liberal interventionists you see, watch what they do not what they say. Parking the largest gunboat in the fleet next to a planet and saaying 'shall we talk peace' while Mr. Data searches out the life signs indicating large population centres...


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 20, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Or looking after the bridge when the captain was off shift. All the senior officers are always on the bridge at once, so lord knows who ran shit for the other 16 hours of the day.


Ahhh, but it was great when Dr Crusher would hang about the bridge & have an argument with the captain. I'm sure that sort of thing happens on Navy vessels all the time.

Better yet Guinan - I'm sure I remember her on the bridge at least once. You know the ship's in safe hands when the bar tender is chatting to the bridge crew.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 20, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Ahhh, but it was great when Dr Crusher would hang about the bridge & have an argument with the captain. I'm sure that sort of thing happens on Navy vessels all the time.
> 
> Better yet Guinan - I'm sure I remember her on the bridge at least once. You know the ship's in safe hands when the bar tender is chatting to the bridge crew.



And the counsellor keeping everyone focussed with her highly professional cleavage.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> But then a rigid chain of command and post-scarcity utopian liberalism did always seem a strange combination


I dunno. Military command is pretty much the best way to maintain order at sea. You don't want your weapons officer to reply to "Forward phasers to maximum. Fire!" with "Sorry citizen, but I'm busy pursuing my self-actualisation in the field of matchstick model making." you want "Phasers fired sir" and a brig to throw them in if you don't get it.

(Did anyone ever get thrown in the brig on ST?)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 20, 2016)

"I'm sensing that this fleet of angry Romulans shooting at us may be upset about something."


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2016)

I never knew why she lost the catsuit and went standard starfleet uniform, but I was watching old TNG a few weeks ago and theres an episode where Picard is relieved of command and replaced by a dickhead who is a nob to everyone and makes Troi stop wearing skintight mufti and get with the program. The catsuit never came back, not even when Picard came back


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I never knew why she lost the catsuit and went standard starfleet uniform, but I was watching old TNG a few weeks ago and theres an episode where Picard is relieved of command and replaced by a dickhead who is a nob to everyone and makes Troi stop wearing skintight mufti and get with the program. The catsuit never came back, not even when Picard came back



Troi started wearing Starfleet uniform because she decided to undertake command training - basically "officer school". 2nd to last series, IIRC.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Troi started wearing Starfleet uniform because she decided to undertake command training - basically "officer school". 2nd to last series, IIRC.


maybe the catsuit made a brief return after the deposed picard episode then


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 20, 2016)

Crispy said:


> (Did anyone ever get thrown in the brig on ST?)


It happened occasionally, although mostly unruly aliens.

Sadly, I don't recall any episodes where crewmen were chucked in the brig after returning late from shore leave having brawled with a Ferengi & caught gonorrhoea off a dabo girl.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 20, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Ahhh, but it was great when Dr Crusher would hang about the bridge & have an argument with the captain. I'm sure that sort of thing happens on Navy vessels all the time.
> 
> Better yet Guinan - I'm sure I remember her on the bridge at least once. You know the ship's in safe hands when the bar tender is chatting to the bridge crew.


But the Enterprise D wasn't a warship, it was a ship of exploration. With families on board.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 20, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> But the Enterprise D wasn't a warship, it was a ship of exploration. With families on board.


A schizophrenic concept at best - the flagship of the fleet, first in line to get flung across the galaxy, battle the Borg & seemingly seek out extreme peril on a regular basis, all the while being a family friendly beacon of "peaceful" exploration...

Probably why they ditched the sprogs with the Enterprise E.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> maybe the catsuit made a brief return after the deposed picard episode then


Chain of Command when he goes undercover with the Cardassians.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Troi started wearing Starfleet uniform because she decided to undertake command training - basically "officer school". 2nd to last series, IIRC.


She got a taste for it when there was an emergency and everyone else was trapped in a turbolift or down the pub delivering a baby. They even let her drive. Once.


----------



## golightly (Sep 20, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> They even let her drive. Once.


 
And, apparently, she then crashed it.

Sexism alive and well in the 23rd century.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2016)

Riker stacked it as well, the hamhead. Data swore. Think that was just the suacer section tho


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 20, 2016)

golightly said:


> And, apparently, she then crashed it.
> 
> Sexism alive and well in the 23rd century.


Given that she was half Betazoid on a ship of almost all humans, probably counts as racism too.


----------



## golightly (Sep 20, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Given that she was half Betazoid on a ship of almost all humans, probably counts as racism too.


 
Good point. I am never watching Star Trek again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Chain of Command when he goes undercover with the Cardassians.


thats right. Picard gets a torture session for his troubles


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> thats right. Picard gets a torture session for his troubles


"There...are...four...lights!"


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 28, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I watched an episode of something recently. Star Trek Something Else. It had mind melding as a minority Vulcan ability, frowned upon by most Vulcans. There was some sort of AIDS analogy. It made me angry so I switched off.
> 
> Vulcans can _all_ mind meld.


That was Enterprise. The Vulcans are not quite who we think they are/they become by the time of Kirk.

Discovery is looking to be set ten years before Kirk and co. This Is the Main Character of Star Trek Discovery


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Troi started wearing Starfleet uniform because she decided to undertake command training - basically "officer school". 2nd to last series, IIRC.


I'll just leave this here.



Spoiler



*Superstardom!* Our mole enjoyed a Canadian _Trek_ con 'with main guest Marina Syrtis. My, what a bitch. Her contract specified 3 hours on each of 2 days, remote luxury hotel room, luxury transport, limo at beck and call, no press, no videotaping, etc, for US$15,000: the local Trekkies fell for it. She made horrific demands of the con's naive but devoted handlers; the committee jumped. Her talk about the show devolved into a sexist rant about males in the crowd fixated on her breasts and crotch: she was in a skin-tight black tube-style minidress, so everyone had something to look at. She proceeded to stand on a table on-stage, flip her dress up and flaunt said crotch at the crowd, and her handlers weren't sure she was wearing panties.... Some walked out, a few wanted their money back, many were disillusioned. The local press had a field day. Disillusionment was partly offset by genial George Takei, who posed for every picture and signed every autograph, even from a wheelchair; he'd just had corrective foot surgery.' [LP]

Ansible 74, September 1993


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 28, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Discovery is looking to be set ten years before Kirk and co. This Is the Main Character of Star Trek Discovery


One of the problems of setting the stories in the past (ST past), is grappling with how to depict futuristic technology that's supposedly older than previous future tech, using contemporary tech, when the older future tech was built with 50 year old tech, iyswim.

ST Enterprise was a case in point - it was supposed to look older than the stuff that was created in the 60's, but it never really worked. This new one will be similarly afflicted.

I wish they'd go the other way, set the series way past the end of TNG. Then they could let rip with super advanced tech & ditch the need to continually come up with retro-future-tech.


----------



## Santino (Sep 28, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is definitely true.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 28, 2016)

Santino said:


> I think this is definitely true.


George Takei is certainly one of nature's gentlemen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 28, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> That was Enterprise. The Vulcans are not quite who we think they are/they become by the time of Kirk.


Ah. Still not sure how much I approve, but I hadn't realised it was a prequel.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2016)

I've been watching Voyager on Netflix, about 50 episodes in.

Not as bad as I remembered it.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 28, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah. Still not sure how much I approve, but I hadn't realised it was a prequel.





Spoiler: For Enterprise



Eventually the old guard is swept away after a lot of Sam Beckett wondering around a desert and the true teachings of Surak become dominant in Vulcan society once more.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 28, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Spoiler: For Enterprise
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually the old guard is swept away after a lot of Sam Beckett wondering around a desert and the true teachings of Surak become dominant in Vulcan society once more.





Spoiler



So it's really a _long_ time in the past? (Compared with TOS).  Not sure how that works with Earth history, tbh. I'm going to have to watch the Savage Curtain to see how long before TOS Surak was. When Kirk met him and Abe Lincoln in the 2260s he was an historical figure. And the first real interstellar flights I can remember are Khan's suspended animation war criminals from the 1990s Genetics Wars. So this "Enterprise" time line for Surak needs to between the those two events, surely?


----------



## flypanam (Sep 28, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've been watching Voyager on Netflix, about 50 episodes in.
> 
> Not as bad as I remembered it.



Me too, season 4 is where it seems to hit it's stride.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 28, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've been watching Voyager on Netflix, about 50 episodes in.
> 
> Not as bad as I remembered it.


Voyager was often shit (e.g. any Neelix episode) but did have its moments - "Year of Hell" was a cracking 2 parter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2016)

borg episodes usually solid. Once I flicked over and it was just starting 'nothing better to do, might as well....' opens with neelix, on the holodeck. Straight turned over

These new details are intriguing. I hope this prequel sees some Klingon war action and a far more aggresive, less 'enlightened' (smug liberals) Starfleet fucking aliens up


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Santino (Sep 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> borg episodes usually solid.


Except that Unimatrix Zero shit. And the whole backstory of Seven's parents spending months tracking the Borg in a space VW van - with their daughter in the fucking back seat.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2016)

The Doctor episodes are the best episodes.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 28, 2016)

Santino said:


> Except that Unimatrix Zero shit. And the whole backstory of Seven's parents spending months tracking the Borg in a space VW van - with their daughter in the fucking back seat.


This is true.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2016)

yes the idea of rogue scientists tracking the fucking bor of all species was a little farfetched, I mean its trek you take a lot on faith but everyone knew exactly how dangerous the borg were.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Sep 28, 2016)

Best thing in voyager and even they were fucked with in later seasons


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 28, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So it's really a _long_ time in the past? (Compared with TOS).  Not sure how that works with Earth history, tbh. I'm going to have to watch the Savage Curtain to see how long before TOS Surak was. When Kirk met him and Abe Lincoln in the 2260s he was an historical figure. And the first real interstellar flights I can remember are Khan's suspended animation war criminals from the 1990s Genetics Wars. So this "Enterprise" time line for Surak needs to between the those two events, surely?



Enterprise is between the future history shown in the film First Contact and Kirk. Surak is thousands of years ago when the Vulcans first rejected their aggressive violent natures and embraced logic. Those who couldn't get on board with this change and Surak's philosophy fucked off to Romulus.


DotCommunist said:


> yes the idea of rogue scientists tracking the fucking bor of all species was a little farfetched, I mean its trek you take a lot on faith but everyone knew exactly how dangerous the borg were.


They were pretty much the only people in the Federation who knew about the Borg. Despite the collective looking post First Contact the Flashbacks were set something like 18 years before the rest of the episode. As this was a season 4 (Raven?) or maybe season 5 (Dark frontier?) episode it only a about ten/eleven years after the neutral zone attacks and Q bumping Picard into the Borg initiating the Federations first official contact with the  Borg.


Pseudopsycho said:


> Best thing in voyager and even they were fucked with in later seasons


Their last episode was basically them planning to infiltrate and destroy the federation even building a replica Starfleet Academy and assuming human form as part of their nefarious plot. Luckily Voyager had the one weapon capable of stopping them. A few smiles from a Boothby replica and Janeway hands it over. They never reappear though. Perhaps there was someone from 31 aboard who modified the weapon slightly!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> The Doctor episodes are the best episodes.


Correct!
I'm almost glad he wasn't played by David Cross.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 29, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Troi started wearing Starfleet uniform because she decided to undertake command training - basically "officer school". 2nd to last series, IIRC.



She was already a LC, somehow. Troi, the same rank as Data  Her rank pisses me off more than O'Brien's on DS9 -you know, where everyone takes orders from the chief petty officer  At least with 7of9, Torres questions why people take orders from her.

I hate Troi, just so you know. More so than Janeway, Dr Crusher or Neelix.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 29, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> She was already a LC, somehow. Troi, the same rank as Data  Her rank pisses me off more than O'Brien's on DS9 -you know, where everyone takes orders from the chief petty officer  At least with 7of9, Torres questions why people take orders from her.
> 
> I hate Troi, just so you know. More so than Janeway, Dr Crusher or Neelix.



So let me get this straight, you hate:

Troi - a woman.
Janeway - a woman.
Dr Crusher - a woman
Neelix - a weird alien nonce twat.

Son, how do you feel about your mother?


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 29, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> At least with 7of9, Torres questions why people take orders from her.


TBF, with 7 of 9 standing there in her skin tight jumpsuit, looking a bit like a dominatrix at a fetish convention, I think I'd pretty much have done anything she asked me....


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Enterprise is between the future history shown in the film First Contact and Kirk. Surak is thousands of years ago when the Vulcans first rejected their aggressive violent natures and embraced logic. Those who couldn't get on board with this change and Surak's philosophy fucked off to Romulus.


Indeed. But I may have misunderstood what you were saying about what this meant about when Enterprise was supposed to be set.

Haven't seen First Contact, only TOS, TAS, and the TOS films.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 29, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Indeed. But I may have misunderstood what you were saying about what this meant about when Enterprise was supposed to be set.
> 
> Haven't seen First Contact, only TOS, TAS, and the TOS films.


You haven't seen First Contact? What's wrong with you?! It's one of the best Trek films ever!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> You haven't seen First Contact? What's wrong with you?! It's one of the best Trek films ever!


It's not Star Trek, but based on this other programme the TV company made.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2016)

showrunner has left to concentrate on American Gods 

apparently evrywhere except america gets this on netflix where as they have to use CBS's new streaming service of which ST Discovery is suposed to be a flagship show. In your face america


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> showrunner has left to concentrate on American Gods
> 
> apparently evrywhere except america gets this on netflix where as they have to use CBS's new streaming service of which ST Discovery is suposed to be a flagship show. In your face america


Why the fuck put it on Netflix?? That means I won't be able to watch it (legitimately).


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Why the fuck put it on Netflix?? That means I won't be able to watch it (legitimately).


why not read a good book?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Why the fuck put it on Netflix?? That means I won't be able to watch it (legitimately).


netflix are the money here apparently. CBS just wants broadcast america and canada rights but took loads of cash from netflix for the worldwide rights. Maybe its time to bite the bullet and join netflix? its good value for money given all the other things on there.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> netflix are the money here apparently. CBS just wants broadcast america and canada rights but took loads of cash from netflix for the worldwide rights. Maybe its time to bite the bullet and join netflix? its good value for money given all the other things on there.


I don't need Netflix. We have Sky. I'm not taking out a subscription just for one programme.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't need Netflix. We have Sky. I'm not taking out a subscription just for one programme.


yeah I can see yer logic. Have to wait for the DVD I spose


----------



## dylanredefined (Oct 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> doing re-shoots for Star Wars Rogue 1 as well, because the vader battlefield scenes were too raw for disney. Better not be delayed as well.
> 
> still, with Trek: Discovery they did say the delay is because they wanted to get it absolutely perfect so I can take that. Better a delay for quality than shoddy product


			   I can Just say fuck rogue one (mainly because another squadron got to play extras in it not me)


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2016)

dylanredefined said:


> I can Just say fuck rogue one (mainly because another squadron got to play extras in it not me)


rebel scum or glorious 501st?


----------



## dylanredefined (Oct 27, 2016)

Don't know sworn to secrecy about the whole thing apart from saying it was really fun and cool the smug bastards. Played ground crew so pretended to refuel starfighters wouldn't say if they were ties or x wings though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 27, 2016)

dylanredefined said:


> I can Just say fuck rogue one (mainly because another squadron got to play extras in it not me)



these aren't the extras you're looking for, etc


----------



## dylanredefined (Oct 27, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> these aren't the extras you're looking for, etc



Another squadrons commander turned it down his blokes hate him.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 28, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't need Netflix. We have Sky. I'm not taking out a subscription just for one programme.


Once it's out you could sign up for a free trial and then cancel. You can only do that once though .


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't need Netflix. We have Sky. I'm not taking out a subscription just for one programme.



Cancel Sky and get Netflix & Amazon instead.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2016)

looks like we are getting a british male doctor then. Can't have new trek without having a brit around somwhere


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> looks like we are getting a british male doctor then. Can't have new trek without having a brit around somwhere



Bashir?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Bashir?


my first thought  but I doubt it. mthere is eant to be an openly gay character on this series as well, still no word on who the lead is tho.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2016)

I think I've hit a new Trek low. I found myself absent-mindedly googling 'best janeway haircut'.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> my first thought  but I doubt it. mthere is eant to be an openly gay character on this series as well, still no word on who the lead is tho.



Isn't Sulu supposed to be gay in the new film? Still haven't seen it...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Isn't Sulu supposed to be gay in the new film? Still haven't seen it...


So I hear, I've not seen it myself and tbh can't work up the enthusiasm for it to bother, the new treks just don't grab me


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> So I hear, I've not seen it myself and tbh can't work up the enthusiasm for it to bother, the new treks just don't grab me



Ha! Was having this conversation with my mate yesterday. He's like that about Star Wars as well. Has ripped the shit out of TFA but won't actually watch it.

I like the new Treks but then I'll watch most Trek output. Even the dreadful original series.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2016)

first comfirmed cast: Michelle Yeoh 

‘Star Trek: Discovery’ Casts Michelle Yeoh In Captain Role


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 25, 2016)

Crispy said:


> first comfirmed cast: Michelle Yeoh
> 
> ‘Star Trek: Discovery’ Casts Michelle Yeoh In Captain Role



Formerly married to a chap called Dickson Poon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2016)

Crispy said:


> first comfirmed cast: Michelle Yeoh
> 
> ‘Star Trek: Discovery’ Casts Michelle Yeoh In Captain Role


2 women captains now. Well technically Janeway is an admiral now but.....hopefully there will be excuses to use her martial arts skills, like a rude klingon or an arrogant cardassian


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> 2 women captains now. Well technically Janeway is an admiral now but.....hopefully there will be excuses to use her martial arts skills, like a rude klingon or an arrogant cardassian



So basically *any* Klingon, and *any* Cardassian?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2016)

lol yes

it appears we are going to be focusing on the human-klingon war and also klingon politics. yaaay


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 13, 2016)

K'plah!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> 2 women captains now. Well technically Janeway is an admiral now but.....hopefully there will be excuses to use her martial arts skills, like a rude klingon or an arrogant cardassian


Or a neoliberal Ferengi.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 13, 2016)

Edit: wormhole double post.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2016)

Lieutenant Commander Rainsford:







bailed on walking dead ages ago so I have no idea if she's a good actor but then most of that cast are/were its just the writing that let it all down for me.

High hopes for this. Could be getting something better than DS9.
danny la rouge you may hold this series as canon I suspect- the klingons have smooth foreheads unlike TNG's ridged affairs


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 15, 2016)

She's reasonably good in the walking dead, will be interesting to see her and Michelle Yeoh as the main characters


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 20, 2017)

'Star Trek: Discovery' faces an indefinite delay


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2017)

they've cast the lead and spocks dad though.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 20, 2017)

Michelle Yeoh is ace can't wait for this now


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2017)

http://io9.gizmodo.com/this-might-be-our-first-look-at-the-klingons-in-star-tr-1792262881

if this is the new klingons I will eat my beanie.

Can't believe CBS and the cheek of them on this- they're making americaland pay for their new streaming service which discovery will air on. Its a streaming service that is subscription but still comes with adverts. Greedy fucks.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmmm. They look like the ones in Into Darkness.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

trailer:
Star Trek: Discovery - First Look Trailer - EachVideo.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2017)

That trailer is just a bit confusing. I have no idea what the premise is, or why anything is happening. . . Apart from it occurring ten years before the original series.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> trailer:
> Star Trek: Discovery - First Look Trailer - EachVideo.com



Not overly excited to be honest.

WTF are those Klingons?


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> trailer:
> Star Trek: Discovery - First Look Trailer - EachVideo.com


I bet that geezer who can sense death coming must be a right buzzkill at parties...


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2017)

Meh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Meh


I agree. 
They can't even make an exciting trailer.


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

Does this prequel precede the original ST or the alternate timeline ST of the recent films?


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Does this prequel precede the original ST or the alternate timeline ST of the recent films?


Original, apparently, so god knows why it looks nothing like it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 18, 2017)

Pretty sure the Klingons of that time period looked like this:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Original, apparently, so god knows why it looks nothing like it.


I don't think that matters. Though I did quite like that fan made trek series that looked old school.


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Original, apparently, so god knows why it looks nothing like it.


That's always a challenge though - how do you make 21st century sci-fi that looks cool but which is supposedly contemporaneous of 1960's sci-fi...? I dunno why they don't go the other way, make a new ST incarnation that's set a hundred years after TNG. Then they could go uber on the aesthetics & cool tech.


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2017)

Or just do its own thing in its own continuity. How many Batmen have there been? Does it matter?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Not overly excited to be honest.
> 
> WTF are those Klingons?


I think CBS are going to fuck this one hard. Enterprise bad


----------



## Who PhD (May 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I think CBS are going to fuck this one hard. Enterprise bad


Enterprise bad?

I liked it! I have it on DVD (thank's CEX!) and I really enjoyed rewatching it.

Anywho. This looks fun. Michelle Yeoh in charge of the not-enterprise? Kickass!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Enterprise bad?
> 
> I liked it! I have it on DVD (thank's CEX!) and I really enjoyed rewatching it.
> 
> Anywho. This looks fun. Michelle Yeoh in charge of the not-enterprise? Kickass!


I have a bad feeling about this...

I want it to be good, but its been so....delayed, slapdash and its CBS who's rep for being shit was relayed to me by more than one yanqui. We'll see.


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> Enterprise bad?
> 
> I liked it! I have it on DVD (thank's CEX!) and I really enjoyed rewatching it.
> 
> Anywho. This looks fun. Michelle Yeoh in charge of the not-enterprise? Kickass!


The only good thing about Enterprise was T'Pau..... I pretty much tuned out everything else to focus on drooling.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

t'pol


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> The only good thing about Enterprise was T'Pau..... I pretty much tuned out everything else to focus on drooling.


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

Whatever, at my age I'm not fussed anymore.


----------



## Who PhD (May 18, 2017)

both were in the show, actually


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 18, 2017)

Hot


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

evil mirror universe t'pol is best t'pol






lacks the authentic evil mirror universe goatee tho


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 18, 2017)

Evil mirror universe needs more sexy leather catsuits too!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Not overly excited to be honest.
> 
> WTF are those Klingons?



A post-Augment mutation?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> evil mirror universe t'pol is best t'pol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She may have one lower down...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I have a bad feeling about this...


Wrong franchise!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Wrong franchise!


I'm crossing the streams


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm crossing the streams



but you would need at least 1.21 jiga watts!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2017)

september 24th they say now. 

we've seen almost nothing in the way of promo shots, a meh teaser trailer and the excuse given here is that its difficult to get it correct and not mess up the world. On the one hand, trekkies are unforgiving. But on the other, how hard can it be to write star trek stories?


----------



## Who PhD (Jun 20, 2017)

Have you not seen the full trailer?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2017)

oh yeah that isn't too bad I suppose. Its deffo star trek. 


Who PhD said:


> Have you not seen the full trailer?










I'll keep my faith of the heart for now, needs to be a strong opening run tho.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 20, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> oh yeah that isn't too bad I suppose. Its deffo star trek.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep my faith of the heart for now, needs to be a strong opening run tho.


Are you also going where your heart will take you?


----------



## maomao (Jun 20, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Are you also going where your heart will take you?


They're not going to hold him down no more. They're not going to change his mind.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll keep my faith of the heart for now, needs to be a strong opening run tho.



Cause what you see you might not get
And we can bet so don't you get souped yet


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

considering  it is set b4 kirk, it sure does look more technologically advanced than the kirk era


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 7, 2017)

'Star Trek: Discovery' Brings Back Jonathan Frakes | Inverse

Make it so, number one.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 23, 2017)

New trailer.....



Harry Mudd?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 23, 2017)

Yess Mudd has been confirmed as in it.

It looks good, but it doesn't look Star Trek, if you get what I mean! Feels more like the recent movies.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm still not feeling these new/old klingons. The space combat looked good enough but what can you tell without seeing the whole battle really.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 23, 2017)

hmm.

one: we could have done without the fucking song in the trailer.
two: not sure of the walking dead as the lead character, but will still watch. It's goodto have star trek back on tv.
three: Kilgons look far more menacing than what we end up with later -so i rather like it.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 23, 2017)

Klingons, will speak Klingon, shocker: Star Trek: Discovery Klingons Will Speak Klingon

I'm guessing from whats come out of CC this weekend is that majority of this show is going to be focused on the Klingon-Federation Cold war of some description.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2017)

and why should it not be?
the klingons were once a feared race. the very mention of their name made worlds tremble.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 24, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> and why should it not be?



I never said it shouldn't!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> and why should it not be?
> the klingons were once a feared race. the very mention of their name made worlds tremble.





donkyboy said:


> and why should it not be?
> the klingons were once a feared race. the very mention of their name made worlds tremble.


But then their super-soldier programme went wrong, and they all ended up with those stupid ridges on their foreheads.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 3, 2017)

CBS delaying 'Star Trek: Discovery' to maintain quality

Sounds like it's too shit to release yet....


----------



## cybershot (Aug 3, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> CBS delaying 'Star Trek: Discovery' to maintain quality
> 
> Sounds like it's too shit to release yet....



Did you read the rest of the article? Or just the headline. Admit ally a bit of a clickbaity headline by Fox.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2017)

thats 'was delayed' not 'will be delayed'

old news


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2017)

feem tune:



its...its not bad!

from about 40s in to hear it without waffle


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 12, 2017)

meh DS9 had the best theme. 



followed by voyager


----------



## strung out (Sep 12, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> But then their super-soldier programme went wrong, and they all ended up with those stupid ridges on their foreheads.


It was the super soldier programme that removed the ridges.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 12, 2017)

strung out said:


> It was the super soldier programme that removed the ridges.


Son, have you ever kissed a girl?


----------



## cybershot (Sep 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> feem tune:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Going to wait, I want to hear it for the first time as I watch the show!


----------



## Omaplata (Sep 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Son, have you ever kissed a girl?



When me and my pal were kids playing computer games, his old dad (staunch wiganer) used to say, "tha dont know the difference between a rugby ball and a tit cause tha's touched neither"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2017)

Omaplata said:


> "tha dont know the difference between a rugby ball and a tit cause tha's touched neither"



IME the former is mainly used by those with no interest in the latter.


----------



## magneze (Sep 19, 2017)

It's on Netflix in about a week if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 19, 2017)

Watched the trailer on Netflix last night. Looks fucking shit. Didn't feel like Star Trek at all. I'll still watch it but it was nearly the final nail when the missus said she'd maybe like to try watching it with me.


----------



## magneze (Sep 20, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> Watched the trailer on Netflix last night. Looks fucking shit. Didn't feel like Star Trek at all. I'll still watch it but it was nearly the final nail when the missus said she'd maybe like to try watching it with me.


What would make it Star Trek for you?


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 20, 2017)

magneze said:


> What would make it Star Trek for you?


Not really sure tbh. If you changed the names, uniforms and ship design a bit nothing would say this is  Star Trek rather than just another space based series. Even Deep Space Nine was very much Stat Trek while also something very different and a challenge to the status quo. The trailer just felt like a mindless action series that happens to be set in the same universe Picard mooched about.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 21, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> Watched the trailer on Netflix last night. Looks fucking shit. Didn't feel like Star Trek at all. I'll still watch it but it was nearly the final nail when the missus said she'd maybe like to try watching it with me.


I thought it looked like it could go either way but erred on the side of great!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 21, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> feem tune:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goosebumps 
especially when the voices came in


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2017)

If you can't wait there are 3 episodes of "the Orville" online. I'm genuinely surprised at how good and likeable it is. One of the things that annoys me about Meyers is there doesn't seem to be a joke he won't go for, but this is surprisingly restrained, and ther ares moments of real world building. The 2nd episode isn't great, but the 3rd episode feels like a modern TNG episode but with laughs. It's a meaty story taking on a current social issue (transgenderism) in a surprisingly sensitive way.  Oh and the music is ace. Really sounds like ST TNG.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2017)

8den said:


> If you can't wait there are 3 episodes of "the Orville" online. I'm genuinely surprised at how good and likeable it is. One of the things that annoys me about Meyers is there doesn't seem to be a joke he won't go for, but this is surprisingly restrained, and ther ares moments of real world building. The 2nd episode isn't great, but the 3rd episode feels like a modern TNG episode but with laughs. It's a meaty story taking on a current social issue (transgenderism) in a surprisingly sensitive way.  Oh and the music is ace. Really sounds like ST TNG.


I've enjoyed it more for it being yhat familiar sci fi than the jokes so far. Not seen ep 3 yet, will line it up for  later


----------



## cybershot (Sep 23, 2017)

8den said:


> If you can't wait there are 3 episodes of "the Orville" online. I'm genuinely surprised at how good and likeable it is. One of the things that annoys me about Meyers is there doesn't seem to be a joke he won't go for, but this is surprisingly restrained, and ther ares moments of real world building. The 2nd episode isn't great, but the 3rd episode feels like a modern TNG episode but with laughs. It's a meaty story taking on a current social issue (transgenderism) in a surprisingly sensitive way.  Oh and the music is ace. Really sounds like ST TNG.



3rd episode kind of seemed like a ripp off of tng ep measure of a man.

Brannon Braga directed it. Just looked and Jonathan Frakes also directs episode 8.

There's been some commentary online saying this is the star trek fans wanted, and to not be going backwards in time again. It seems the show is getting a lot of love, but if that will repeat in ratings i don't know. I really have my doubts that this will get renewed, unless another network lke SyFy is prepared to run with it.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 24, 2017)

Not long to go now.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2017)

That was good


----------



## bemused (Sep 25, 2017)

Not bad, I don't think it needed a Spock rip off.


----------



## Cid (Sep 25, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> feem tune:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's... kind of dull imo. I mean the first bit and the last bit, fine, but they write themselves (well, are pre-written by Alexander Courage). But other than that it doesn't really do anything. Nothing distinctive about it.


----------



## red & green (Sep 25, 2017)

Those Klingons are horrible - look like LOTR orcs


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2017)

hmm. Well there were exploding consoles. The new klingons are awful, no facial expressions really make it through the make up.

its not terrible but needs to be better than that


----------



## captainmission (Sep 25, 2017)

Having watched the first two episodes I'm a bit nonplussed. On the one hand it was classic trek, if this was a show about Michelle Yeoh captain I'd watch the shit out of it. But they've made the main character (and i don't know why they have a main character- Star Trek has always been an ensemble cast) a unbalance racist, who stands against Federation values whose actions have led to war. I'm not sure how they are going to continue with such a unlikable many character.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 25, 2017)

Well I thought that was bloody brilliant. No dea where it will go from here, but CBS may rue not airing this on the tellybox


----------



## 8den (Sep 25, 2017)

cybershot said:


> 3rd episode kind of seemed like a ripp off of tng ep measure of a man.



It shares the central plot premise "measure of man" clearly. 

It's more like the stepchild of The Outcast tho.

The Outcast (Star Trek: The Next Generation) - Wikipedia




> Brannon Braga directed it. Just looked and Jonathan Frakes also directs episode 8.



I didn't know that. I think if you've got Brag and Frakes shooting your show it's more than a rip off it's a homage. 





> There's been some commentary online saying this is the star trek fans wanted, and to not be going backwards in time again. It seems the show is getting a lot of love, but if that will repeat in ratings i don't know. I really have my doubts that this will get renewed, unless another network lke SyFy is prepared to run with it.



The production values are very high, I imagine it's an expensive show.




I guess it kudos from me for being a Seth Mac Farlane show about transgenderism that handled the issue quite intelligently and sensitively, and objectively, and played for few laughs. 

I guess my bar for Mac Farlane is extremely low.


----------



## captainmission (Sep 25, 2017)

> I guess it kudos from me for being a Seth Mac Farlane show about transgenderism that handled the issue quite intelligently and sensitively, and objectively, and played for few laughs.
> 
> I guess my bar for Mac Farlane is extremely low.



Considering his last attempt at dealing with trans issues was a dog vomiting for several minutes after having sex with a trans woman I think he set the low bar himself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm still not 100% sure why 



Spoiler: stuff



spocks dad


 was able to turn up like a force ghost, some telepathy thing maybe. H did say it was hard work.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm still not 100% sure why
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's because...



Spoiler: stuff



He said it was because when he mind melded with her after the bomb attack on the educational institute (which I reckon we'll hear about later on in the series) he left some of his katra with her - like when Bones went loopy because Spock had done similar to him at the end of Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2017)

bemused said:


> Not bad, I don't think it needed a Spock rip off.


It's hardly a Spock rip-off when Sarek has been in four of the films, the Original Series and TNG


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 25, 2017)

Klingon subtitles.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 25, 2017)

It drops 8pm Monday night on NZ Netflix so i'll be careful not to thpoilerth you all


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2017)

I loved it. Loads of action, I liked the revamped Klingons, I even got all teary-eyed at the opening credits


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2017)

New Klingons need long hair and goaties


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2017)

shout out for the title sequence as well, its different but better than Enterprise.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 25, 2017)

So the first two episodes are really just the pilot then? 

I liked that quite a lot, but I fear for CBS's strategy with the show. It's subscription-only from now on in the US, and they'll need a load of people to sub to pay the production costs.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2017)

I kind of like that the Klingon rubber faces looked a bit shit in a classic Star Trek shit way....

The opening scenes in the desert were a bit Star Wars.....the opening credits were a bit Game of Thrones....otherwise, it did feel like something from the Star Trek universe....and they had a member of Daft Punk working on the Bridge.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 26, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> Not really sure tbh. If you changed the names, uniforms and ship design a bit nothing would say this is  Star Trek rather than just another space based series. Even Deep Space Nine was very much Stat Trek while also something very different and a challenge to the status quo. The trailer just felt like a mindless action series that happens to be set in the same universe Picard mooched about.



TBF though, that's trailers for you a lot of the time.  All action, very little context.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2017)

captainmission said:


> Having watched the first two episodes I'm a bit nonplussed. On the one hand it was classic trek, if this was a show about Michelle Yeoh captain I'd watch the shit out of it. But they've made the main character (and i don't know why they have a main character- Star Trek has always been an ensemble cast) a unbalance racist, who stands against Federation values whose actions have led to war. I'm not sure how they are going to continue with such a unlikable many character.


and someone who is supposed to be trained in vulcan mental techniques of dispassionate logic who immediately loses it and makes a series of shit emotionally driven responses


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2017)

bemused said:


> Not bad, I don't think it needed a Spock rip off.




It's his dad, I think.


----------



## bemused (Sep 26, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's his dad, I think.



I'm talking about Burnham.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2017)

I liked it a lot. Some notes:

Theme tune: nowhere near as bad as the fucking crap _Enterprise_ theme tune, but still not particularly captivating. Too subdued. I like the artwork for the opening, and of course the recognisable _Trek_ refrains at the end, but it's mostly a bit boring.

Klingon design: I dislike parts of it and like other parts of it. I dislike that the entire face is prosthetic city and I dislike the lack of hair. They're too far removed from the Klingons we recognise, and while I accept they'll want to put their own stamp on them they look too divorced from the rest of the TV series' Klingons. I do like the aesthetic of their armour and their architecture/ships/the beacon. Hints of ancient Egypt, that kind of thing, really giving a sense of the ancient history and alienness. I also tentatively like how they centered the racial aspects of the Klingon, and I suppose the heavy prosthetic work is in tune with this (even though I dislike the actual design). 

Ships off-kilter: A small note but when the main Klingon ship came out of warp and we saw it in space alongside the Starfleet ship, they weren't both at the same angle. I loved that, because there is no 'up' in space. A really nice little detail.

Humour: Saru was really the only light relief we had, and even then the emphasis was on the 'light'. The subject matter is so heavy I don't have high hopes for a return to the humour of old, but since we haven't met the regular crew yet (Saru and Michael excepted, I believe) it's not entirely out of the question that it might shift tonally somewhat. DS9 managed to do heavy stuff alongside humour, so it's not impossible. It's not really _Star Trek_ for me without that. I was pleased to see they kicked off the pilot with some epic cheese, with the Starfleet logo in the sand. It elicited a very loud groan, which is as it should be. I hope there's more of that. 

Michael: Her character didn't gel with me at all. For a Vulcan-raised person who we're told is encased away from her emotions, she sure was the most emotional person on board. I hope they develop on that by exploring how it's precisely because she was raised to repress/suppress her emotions that she simply doesn't know how to handle them when they do arise, rather than it being a massive oversight (which is how it came across in the first 2 episodes).

All-in-all, I enjoyed it lots, and I'm looking forward to seeing how she gets her command and where we go from here. Even if it doesn't lighten the mood and inject the humour I want I'm sure I'll still like it, and it's a damn sight better than that abomination _Enterprise_, but as of yet I doubt it'll rate above the rest of the _Trek_ series.


----------



## captainmission (Sep 26, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> and someone who is supposed to be trained in vulcan mental techniques of dispassionate logic who immediately loses it and makes a series of shit emotionally driven responses



Considering Vulcan training is taking a child with PTSD is putting them in a quiz machine about their parents dying it's no surprise she turn a crazy space racist. Although it does seem something else they've taken from the Abrham's moves- Vulcans are logical until they're manic rage monsters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2017)

captainmission said:


> Although it does seem something else they've taken from the Abrham's moves- Vulcans are logical until they're manic rage monsters.



tbf that concept predates JJA films doesn't it.



Vintage Paw said:


> Humour: Saru was really the only light relief we had, and even then the emphasis was on the 'light'. The subject matter is so heavy I don't have high hopes for a return to the humour of old, but since we haven't met the regular crew yet (Saru and Michael excepted, I believe) it's not entirely out of the question that it might shift tonally somewhat. DS9 managed to do heavy stuff alongside humour, so it's not impossible. It's not really _Star Trek_ for me without that


I read the series is going to be different to the pilot in some ways and this is more of a prolouge or something. I'm hoping that 'difference' means the good shit like tribble episodes and the evil mirror universe


----------



## captainmission (Sep 26, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> tbf that concept predates JJA films doesn't it.



Only really when they're on heat- maybe Burnham's action can be explained as a case of sympathetic Pon Farr? 
Ok, so they generally are rage monsters with good anger management techniques. But previous series had them only loosing control as a result of neurological issues, illness etc, rather than being exposed to any sort of stress what so ever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2017)

captainmission said:


> Only really when they're on heat- maybe Burnham's action can be explained as a case of sympathetic Pon Farr?
> Ok, so they generally are rage monsters with good anger management techniques. But previous series had them only loosing control as a result of neurological issues, illness etc, rather than being exposed to any sort of stress what so ever.


mm but she's only human. Perhaps that is why, seems...logical to me. I was thrown by the nerve pinch but on googling after the show it is canon that some humans can pull that move. Just not many.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 26, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> the evil mirror universe



This has already hinted on by Frakes.


----------



## Mation (Sep 27, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Michael: Her character didn't gel with me at all. For a Vulcan-raised person who we're told is encased away from her emotions, she sure was the most emotional person on board. I hope they develop on that by exploring how it's precisely because she was raised to repress/suppress her emotions that she simply doesn't know how to handle them when they do arise, rather than it being a massive oversight (which is how it came across in the first 2 episodes).


I assume they're going to as her adult character in flashback was sooo different to how she is in 'the present' and because she explicitly mentioned her emotions, albeit briefly.

I'm not sure why people thought she was racist, though? The Klingons are certainly exploring (white) supremacy.

I _adored_ it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2017)

8den said:


> If you can't wait there are 3 episodes of "the Orville" online. I'm genuinely surprised at how good and likeable it is. One of the things that annoys me about Meyers is there doesn't seem to be a joke he won't go for, but this is surprisingly restrained, and ther ares moments of real world building. The 2nd episode isn't great, but the 3rd episode feels like a modern TNG episode but with laughs. It's a meaty story taking on a current social issue (transgenderism) in a surprisingly sensitive way.  Oh and the music is ace. Really sounds like ST TNG.



Certainly didn't live up to the trailer. It's like 90s deep space 9 with production values slightly below.
The biggest problem for me though is the hack scripts. Sci fi ground trodden a million times already, with stuff that just 'happens' conveniently to tie up the script. Episode two, the whole crew are willing to sacrifice themselves against all logic for the captain they don't even know??
And it's not even funny. Does it think it's classic star trek with a firefly edge??
. . .and it's 400 years I the future, the earth guys admit they are not history buffs but reference only the 80s to now. Might have been funny if they had assumed 80s music was roughly the same period as the wild west (from their perspective).


Oh, and as an editor . . . Well the editing and direction is noticeably really rather sloppy. Unless that's all they had to work with.


----------



## 8den (Sep 27, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Certainly didn't live up to the trailer. It's like 90s deep space 9 with production values slightly below.
> The biggest problem for me though is the hack scripts. Sci fi ground trodden a million times already, with stuff that just 'happens' conveniently to tie up the script. Episode two, the whole crew are willing to sacrifice themselves against all logic for the captain they don't even know??



You're literally describing the average episode of TNG. In fact in All Good Things, the crew in the past timeline sacrifice themselves and their ship for what is for them, a captain they've known for 5 minutes. 

I can't count the amount of times where either the Prime Directive or a order is ignored to risk a crewman's life. 




> And it's not even funny. Does it think it's classic star trek with a firefly edge??



What I find interesting that they are happy to jettison the comedy when the plot requires it. 



> . . .and it's 400 years I the future, the earth guys admit they are not history buffs but reference only the 80s to now. Might have been funny if they had assumed 80s music was roughly the same period as the wild west (from their perspective).



Yeah because in TNG/Classic/Voyager/DS9 they all weren't pretty much completely obsessed with the 20th century. 

Should I start listing all the episodes set there/or holodeck episodes etc etc. 




> Oh, and as an editor . . . Well the editing and direction is noticeably really rather sloppy. Unless that's all they had to work with.



If you can point out examples of sloppy editing I'd love to hear/see it. 

I think you're confusing sloppy with what appears to be an intentional attempt to ape the visual style of TNG. Which to our eyes looks hopelessly outdated and slow. 


I'm not raving about the show, my expectations were fantastically low when I started watching it, and I was pleasantly surprised. It's kind of curate's egg, I'm not sure if it's got the energy to last a few seasons, or the fanbase. 


But I found it much more fun than that dreadfully pompous discover.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2017)

8den said:


> You're literally describing the average episode of TNG. In fact in All Good Things, the crew in the past timeline sacrifice themselves and their ship for what is for them, a captain they've known for 5 minutes.
> 
> I can't count the amount of times where either the Prime Directive or a order is ignored to risk a crewman's life.
> 
> ...


Never said any of those things were good about star trek, they are equally shit, though not so glaringly obvious. 
EP three. . . The guy leaves the room does a scan and finds a woman, who just happens to be the planets greatest author, out of nowhere. . . What? 
Still, I've watched all three EPs despite the eye rolling, that's a lot more than those marvel series have managed to get out of me.

The direction, editing and continuity is noticeably bad. The set up standard fast turn around directing style might be homage, but it's not very well done and the set angles look cheap but not in a good way. I I don't remember noticing star trek looking so bad.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

Jesus fuck. Lasted 10 minutes. Awful. Beyond awful. Don't really know where to start but the casting and the resultant acting might work. How did that make it to air?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Jesus fuck. Lasted 10 minutes. Awful. Beyond awful. Don't really know where to start but the casting and the resultant acting might work. How did that make it to air?


I've watched them all. It doesn't get any better.


----------



## 8den (Sep 28, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Never said any of those things were good about star trek, they are equally shit, though not so glaringly obvious.
> EP three. . . The guy leaves the room does a scan and finds a woman, who just happens to be the planets greatest author, out of nowhere. . . What?
> Still, I've watched all three EPs despite the eye rolling, that's a lot more than those marvel series have managed to get out of me.



It wasn't great but the old deus ex has been a tried and tested trek plot device.


> The direction, editing and continuity is noticeably bad. The set up standard fast turn around directing style might be homage, but it's not very well done and the set angles look cheap but not in a good way. I I don't remember noticing star trek looking so bad.



My rule of thumb of continuity is "if the audience is spotting lots of continuity errors you've got bigger problems than continuity, your audience is bored"

I think the directing is workmanlike. Solid. It reminds me of old trek. And that's the reason I enjoy it. I really think the show would fail if they tied to keep pace with modern style. I do remember getting annoyed with the eyeliner in a video call at one point. It's worth pointing out as another user pointed out that both B Bragg & J Frakes shot episodes. Neither is exactly an auteur but they've got an enormous body of work as Tv directors notably in ST.

But I was more annoyed with the style of Discovery, too OTT, and I thought the sequence when she got out to explore the probe was too long and showy. It's THE PILOT, get to the plot!


----------



## cybershot (Sep 28, 2017)

I'd suggest an alternative Orville thread gets started, this is getting confusing, for example I've got no idea what show Reiabuzz is talking about.


----------



## maomao (Sep 28, 2017)

Theme tune/titles sequence is shit. It's just another identikit Netflix theme tune. Michelle Yeoh is as swoonsome as expected but I think all the characters are going to take a while to bed in. It would be hard to be worse than Voyager so I reckon there's hope of not being the worst ST series ever.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2017)

CGI. Space scenes ace. Federation ship being crunched was wonderful excess for the geeks. Hull plating shearing off. Awesome. Battlestar Galactica really revolutionised pitched battles in space. The exploration craft looked like the Reliant from Star Trek 2. Cool. CGI on the planet a bit dodge with certain backdrops.

Klingons looked cool and anyway they were always being redesigned from TOS to the movies to the later series. Nice baroque regalia and jewellery. Someone's crossed Lynch's Dune costumes with Flash Gordon.

New captain and crew fine. Vulcan/human intersection always at the heart of Star Trek. 

Great to see Nicholas Meyer associated with it. Eugene Roddenberry, too. Got him in just for the name?

Now, fuck Netflix. The sound quality is shite. Netflix sound always sucks compared to Amazon (even though Netflix is hosted on Amazon Web Services. Guess they cheap out.) Far too compressed with poor resolution of the centre channel and a lack of dynamics in the surround channels.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah it looked like a million bucks for sure. The High Dynamic Range looks great on my OLED TV. The Klingon interiors especially;all that gold really glimmers.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 29, 2017)

For Orville discussion - The Orville - Seth Mcfarlane's Star Trek/Galaxy Quest spoof (Torrent/Streamers Thread)


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2017)

Picard's enterprise looks more domestic 

Not sure the holographic communications wouldn't be somewhat excessive in terms of bandwidth ...


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, Uhurah had a hard enough time of it with sub space radio.


----------



## captainmission (Sep 29, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Not sure the holographic communications wouldn't be somewhat excessive in terms of bandwidth ...



Teleporting a human being would require 10^45 bits of information. Simultaneous transporting two 30,000 kg Humpback whales would take 8.56*10^47 bits. Transporters seem to take a couple of seconds. I think the Federation (or Kligons) have sufficient WiFi for holograms.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 30, 2017)

Sarek played by Ferdinand from Orphan Black.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 30, 2017)

He's no Mark Lenard but he'll do.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2017)

Hopefully they will have dropped the passing of small tablet devices from person to person to simulate printed memos and documentation.

I was watching an old TNG the other day where Troi's mum sweeps masses of them off the centre console in engineering to make room for a picnic ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Hopefully they will have dropped the passing of small tablet devices from person to person to simulate printed memos and documentation.
> 
> I was watching an old TNG the other day where Troi's mum sweeps masses of them off the centre console in engineering to make room for a picnic ...
> 
> View attachment 116768


is it the one where Picard ends up reading a Shakespeare love sonnet to get her back from a ferengi?

troi's ma lol


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> is it the one where Picard ends up reading a Shakespeare love sonnet to get her back from a ferengi?
> 
> troi's ma lol


No it's the one where she falls in love with a man who's going home to euthenase himself because he's turned 60...
(played by Major Winchester out of MASH)


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 2, 2017)

I have seen the first two episodes and now wish to pass judgement, brace yourselves.... erm, not really sure tbh...

I desperately want to like it, and there's some good stuff there, but the jury's definitely still out. The Klingons aren't very intimidating, and they're wearing way too much makeup - Worf in TNG was more convincing. The Michael character is quite compelling, but I'm struggling to believe she was raised by Vulcans - half the time it looks like she's giving an Oscars speech & is struggling to hold back the tears. I think she would be far more believable if the character was a Star Fleet reject-made-good type, a little like Kirk in the reboots - then her acting & direction would make a lot more sense.

I think it's too early to draw any definitive conclusions yet, and I shall remain optimistic, but it's got a bit of work to do to convince me it's worthy of the ST name.


----------



## captainmission (Oct 2, 2017)

Having watched the third episode I think the only logical explanation is this is set in the mirror universe. I've heard they're doing a mirror universe episode but at this point it would be hard to see who the bad guys were. Everyone is a massive dick, the federation treats prisoners like shit (despite previous federation gaol being like a spa), Burnham continues to be anti-social and violent, the obviously evil captain just happens to have a war injury that means he must be lit meancingly at all times and of course he has an evil pet dog. And i don't know who thought having the ship have a power mushroom based warp was a good idea.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2017)

I liked the third episode a lot more than the opening two parter, no its not star trek as we know it but its close enough to keep me there and the story just got interesting- take the crap klingons away from the screentime and its not bad. Yes everyone is way more hostile and inexplicably cunty but its not 100%. the idea 



Spoiler: ep3



that its some grey area research vessel re purposed to war tech and gone rogue, organic nastiness.  That shot of the dead captain with his face all twisted and ribs poking out of his back was grim


 well that works for me.

Lets see where it goes.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 2, 2017)

Why is there a tribble in episode three? Starfleet doesn't encounter the tribbles until TOS episode... *shoots self*

Anyway, I'm liking this a fair bit. If I gave a shit about continuity I might not be, but eh.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 2, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Why is there a tribble in episode three? Starfleet doesn't encounter the tribbles until TOS episode... *shoots self*
> 
> Anyway, I'm liking this a fair bit. If I gave a shit about continuity I might not be, but eh.


They also have holographic communication, which I'm pretty sure was a new thing in a DS9.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2017)

emanymton said:


> They also have holographic communication, which I'm pretty sure was a new thing in a DS9.



And warp capable shuttles!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2017)

also: phasers have a menacing powering up noise. Its the sci fi equivalent of cocking the glock and never fails to please me


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> also: phasers have a menacing powering up noise. Its the sci fi equivalent of cocking the glock and never fails to please me


And these phasers look quite cool...like they could do some damage.


----------



## snadge (Oct 2, 2017)

captainmission said:


> Having watched the third episode I think the only logical explanation is this is set in the mirror universe. I've heard they're doing a mirror universe episode but at this point it would be hard to see who the bad guys were. Everyone is a massive dick, the federation treats prisoners like shit (despite previous federation gaol being like a spa), Burnham continues to be anti-social and violent, the obviously evil captain just happens to have a war injury that means he must be lit meancingly at all times and of course he has an evil pet dog. And i don't know who thought having the ship have a power mushroom based warp was a good idea.



Sounds about right for our interesting times we are living now.

I do take exception to this though.



> Burnham continues to be anti-social and violent



Burnham was correct, they are now a prisoner, why shouldn't they have an attitude?


----------



## captainmission (Oct 2, 2017)

snadge said:


> Burnham was correct, they are now a prisoner, why shouldn't they have an attitude?



It was really her disproportionate violence she showed to the other prisoners and the general dickishness to her cabin mate. 

Maybe it's just fight scene on TV have move on a bit and are a bit more visceral than this


----------



## Poi E (Oct 2, 2017)

But space battles eh


----------



## agricola (Oct 2, 2017)

Three episodes in and already its vastly superior to _Enterprise_.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2017)

Apart from Mikey Burnham's eyes being nearly filled with tears of emotion too many times (must've been shit Vulcan training), it's great! 

The first episode proper has set a great tone for the rest of the series.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 3, 2017)

agricola said:


> Three episodes in and already its vastly superior to _Enterprise_.


In many ways yes, in others... feels like it missing something...






Ah yes, Jolene Blalock as T'Pol, I always admired her acting skills.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 3, 2017)

Didn't mind Enterprise but it feels pretty dated now. Archer is 2009 Star Trek film canon as his dog is referred to.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Hopefully they will have dropped the passing of small tablet devices from person to person to simulate printed memos and documentation.
> 
> I was watching an old TNG the other day where Troi's mum sweeps masses of them off the centre console in engineering to make room for a picnic ...
> 
> View attachment 116768



Nope. Mikey was passed a small orange tablet like device with her work on. Was like an N64 cartridge which she plugged in to the 'console'.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2017)

captainmission said:


> Having watched the third episode I think the only logical explanation is this is set in the mirror universe. I've heard they're doing a mirror universe episode but at this point it would be hard to see who the bad guys were. Everyone is a massive dick, the federation treats prisoners like shit (despite previous federation gaol being like a spa), Burnham continues to be anti-social and violent, the obviously evil captain just happens to have a war injury that means he must be lit meancingly at all times and of course he has an evil pet dog. And i don't know who thought having the ship have a power mushroom based warp was a good idea.



Nah. It's not a mirror universe, it's Section 31 innit.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 3, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Nah. It's not a mirror universe, it's Section 31 innit.



The _Discovery_ is NCC-1031


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Didn't mind Enterprise but it feels pretty dated now. Archer is 2009 Star Trek film canon as his dog is referred to.



Enterprise was dated when it first aired.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2017)

I've fallen head over heels in love with Sylvia Tilly.

I hope Mary Wiseman is prepared: If Stranger Things taught us anything it's that fans fall hard for the outsider ginge.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 3, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've fallen head over heels in love with Sylvia Tilly.
> 
> I hope Mary Wiseman is prepared: If Stranger Things taught us anything it's that fans fall hard for the outsider ginge.



Exact opposite for me, she could easily become the Wesley Crusher of the series if they don't tone down her annoying-ness.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm on team Tilly



Vintage Paw said:


> fans fall hard for the outsider ginge.


its fast becoming a rule like rikers beard:


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2017)

I think I know what it is missing.


'Space. The final front-ear'. I suppose they decided by committee behind closed doors (the know-nothing suits!) that everyone is too cool for the opening monologue now. With their snapchats and what have you. Well I miss it anyway


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2017)

It still has to win me over with its increased darkness. It's like everything has to be dark and superserious these days or it's dismissed as frippery. But I like frippery in my Star Trek. 

When Burnham said shit I was all like "ha!" and then "hmm."


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2017)

yeah when Data swore it meant something. It was only once but he'd earned the shock value. Like swearing nans


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've fallen head over heels in love with Sylvia Tilly.
> 
> I hope Mary Wiseman is prepared: If Stranger Things taught us anything it's that fans fall hard for the outsider ginge.


I was quite hoping she'd be a red shirt


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2017)

Team Tilly.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Exact opposite for me, she could easily become the Wesley Crusher of the series if they don't tone down her annoying-ness.


I'm trying to figure out the tortuous selection processes involved at the Starfleet headquarters HR department that resulted in her ending up on that ship.
Can you imagine it.
"OK, we're looking for top-class candidates to go on the most important mission that ever was in the whole history of important missions, ever. Hmmm."


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2017)

you could take the generous interpretation that captain funnyeyes is picking up the flotsam and jetsam of starfleet personnel. Because he is weird and has gone a little off grid with his odd technology and dubious aims, so he needs staff like michael and the incredibly rude lib dem with the blue head (Andoran? Either way, he has the potential to be the Wesley Crusher and the Nog combined.). A crew compromised enough to keep the dodginess in house.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> you could take the generous interpretation that captain funnyeyes is picking up the flotsam and jetsam of starfleet personnel. Because he is weird and has gone a little off grid with his odd technology and dubious aims, so he needs staff like michael and the incredibly rude lib dem with the blue head (Andoran? Either way, he has the potential to be the Wesley Crusher and the Nog combined.). A crew compromised enough to keep the dodginess in house.


Good point. Now all we need is the Chuckle Brothers in engineering.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 3, 2017)

agricola said:


> Three episodes in and already its vastly superior to _Enterprise_.


Tbf this was my main criteria. Setting the bar rather low there I know...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2017)

Humm. Done the first two. Not impressed yet but the trailer at the end looked like what the trailer should have been in the first place. Like the first two episodes were some boring backstory that should only have been seen in a couple of flashbacks. Jebus, the endless Klingon rambling did my head in. . . And that Michael woman is damn unlikeable so far. Nobody is likeable actually . . . Or even memorable for that matter. Apart from the bobby headed c3p0 guy.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 4, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Humm. Done the first two. Not impressed yet but the trailer at the end looked like what the trailer should have been in the first place. Like the first two episodes were some boring backstory that should only have been seen in a couple of flashbacks. Jebus, the endless Klingon rambling did my head in. . . And that Michael woman is damn unlikeable so far. Nobody is likeable actually . . . Or even memorable for that matter. Apart from the bobby headed c3p0 guy.


more or less what i said after getting some way through episode 3. Just couldn't see the point of the first two episodes making it into public domain except to pad the series out - but I'm just glad it got better...


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 4, 2017)

Jason Isaacs has blocked me on Twitter though - a first for me being blocked by a Starfleet captain


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Jason Isaacs has blocked me on Twitter though - a first for me being blocked by a Starfleet captain


What for?


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 4, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What for?


i can't remember it was a couple of years ago. I suspect he was being transphobic which is the usual reason.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 4, 2017)

not bad but starting to aim in an Enterprise direction with that last episode


we shall see


----------



## Supine (Oct 4, 2017)

It's getting the  from me so far


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2017)

So did Michael see the early stages of the Genesis device when she broke out and saw all the sparkly trees and whatnot?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 4, 2017)

Poi E said:


> So did Michael see the early stages of the Genesis device when she broke out and saw all the sparkly trees and whatnot?


Technically, she broke in.

I'm undecided so far, but better than the recent films.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 4, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Humm. Done the first two. Not impressed yet but the trailer at the end looked like what the trailer should have been in the first place. Like the first two episodes were some boring backstory that should only have been seen in a couple of flashbacks. Jebus, the endless Klingon rambling did my head in. . . And that Michael woman is damn unlikeable so far. Nobody is likeable actually . . . Or even memorable for that matter. Apart from the bobby headed c3p0 guy.


I've been mulling it over & I think poor direction might be a factor. I don't think I'd seen the actor playing Michael before, but Michelle Yeoh is very well known & accomplished, but her performance felt wooden & lacked sincerity - I didn't really _feel_ for any of the characters, they left me cold. The whole thing felt like all the right elements were there, but badly put together & badly directed.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> The whole thing felt like all the right elements were there, but badly put together & badly directed.


Sounds about right for the first episodes of a Star Trek series.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2017)

We're very demanding these days, insisting that a show be flawless from the get-go. Is the larger availability of vastly more shows than in our childhood why we're less likely to give a programme a fair crack of the whip?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2017)

3 episodes in and still no sign of Clem Fandango. Can't he hear us?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2017)

First two episodes I wasn't convinced but thought the third was brilliant. However it doesn't really feel like Trek to me.

I really like Michael both as a character and the actor, was unsure about blobby head guy until the third episode when I liked him. Team Tilley has yet to win me over. And Captain Lorca......I was at college with Jason Isaacs in a former life (he was the year above me) and we used to go to parties at the amazing flat he rented in Belsize Park plus he was a bit of a star in that year and, well, it's just strange!!


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 7, 2017)

late night binge watching. Finished ep3. Thoughts.

Liking it. Visually beautiful
Michael has been well caste. Paws up for that

But what is totally confusing me is why everyone is blaming Michael for the Klingon attack? FFS, the captain fucked up with the friendly approach. She was right and the cap was wrong.

And team tilly my ass. Not impressed with this comedy character


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone else think the albino Klingon looked like the engineers from Prometheus?


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> And team tilly my ass. Not impressed with this comedy character


Agreed, I hope she gets eaten by Tribbles soon, very annoying, why does there have to be a "quirky" character? Not funny, not clever, just sad. I'm sure it'll only be a matter of time before she accidentally presses the wrong button, causes a Carry On style calamity & earns the hilarious catchphrase "Oh Tilly, not_ again?!_".....

With regard to episode 3 - I thought the way in which the prison shuttle just coincidentally ran into trouble under the nose of the Discovery was a bit much to swallow. Pretty shoddy writing there, could've come up with a more plausible means of them first running into each other.

The CGI is beautiful, I'd watch it for that alone.

I'm warming to the Michael character, although I do fear there's a trend in the plots for her to be the answer to all sticky situations, which might stretch credibility a bit - I was hoping this would be a more grown up Trek, with less simplistic story lines.

I like the 1st officer Saru - the scenes between Micheal & him were really good & well acted, they seem to have a good rapport going.

Security authentication based on breathing into a hole? This sounds like the kind of crap Apple would invent... And a mechanism that can be defeated by collecting a sleeping person's drool is frankly absurd in a age when FTL travel & matter transporters exist... 

And that big alien bug rampaging through the corridors felt like it was lifted straight off a Men in Black script.

I'm cautiously optimistic & hoping for the best but they've got a ways to go to really impress me yet.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> late night binge watching. Finished ep3. Thoughts.
> 
> Liking it. Visually beautiful
> Michael has been well caste. Paws up for that
> ...


I can see why everyone else would be blaming her. What I don't get is why she seems to blaming herself.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 7, 2017)

Tilly is there to bring out the mothering/mentoring side of Michael. I mean, you've got a renegade black woman trained in Vulcan ways. Can't scare the folks at home too much, huh.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 7, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I can see why everyone else would be blaming her. What I don't get is why she seems to blaming herself.



Or is it meant to show a sense of shame at breaking the chain of command? But then on the Discovery that attribute will stand her in good stead what with a weirdo captain and eyes.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 7, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Tilly is there to bring out the mothering/mentoring side of Michael. I mean, you've got a renegade black woman trained in Vulcan ways. Can't scare the folks at home too much, huh.


Yeah, I hope they don't overplay that angle. It would be nice if they could've fully embraced Roddenberry's original vision of a future with a united Earth where racial tensions are a thing of the past, rather than thinking a strong, female black character has to be balanced with a ditsy, annoying white one. I'm not at all sure this "odd couple" dynamic is going to work, it feels too much of a concession to those who might have a problem with a powerful black character in the show.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2017)

nah its to lighten the tone a bit. See also: the spat with that dickhead alien.

otherwise it'd be too grimdark. None of the characters have been drawn with the depth of BSG. They got away with a dark tone on BSG- nay more than got away, made it work really well because the characters seemed realer. They had time tos where they laughed, gambled and fought over petty bullshit.

so far at the mo you've got this starfleet vessel stuffed with wrong uns and ex cons, a captain who may as well be called Ahab. You need the light relief


----------



## Poi E (Oct 7, 2017)

True of a lot of stuff for a while. And always emphasising the cool led light shit. Get over it. C'mon, you've got cool handheld cameras with wicked dynamic range so don't make it feel so stagey.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> nah its to lighten the tone a bit. See also: the spat with that dickhead alien.
> 
> otherwise it'd be too grimdark. None of the characters have been drawn with the depth of BSG. They got away with a dark tone on BSG- nay more than got away, made it work really well because the characters seemed realer. They had time tos where they laughed, gambled and fought over petty bullshit.
> 
> so far at the mo you've got this starfleet vessel stuffed with wrong uns and ex cons, a captain who may as well be called Ahab. You need the light relief


Maybe, but I think they could learn a lot from BSG. It was undoubtedly dark & moody, but as a result the characters were really powerful & it was easy to feel invested in their fates. I know it's early days, but I've yet to feel much connection to any of the new ST characters. I want to feel like I'm really rooting for Michael because she's the main character & the underdog, but I'm not quite feeling it just yet. Tilly should go home & take up knitting.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 7, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I can see why everyone else would be blaming her.



explain, please.

She first warned them of the klingons. then forced them to show themselves by pretending to fire. She warned the crew all the klingons houses had arrived to unite. And to prove it all, the klingons attacked first. Mikey was right all along. I don't buy this mutineer nonsense.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> And that big alien bug rampaging through the corridors felt like it was lifted straight off a Men in Black script.



yeah. that felt out of place. and what was the point of the klingon coming out of the dark shhhhing and sacrificing himself?  

And how did this men in black creature which is just a giant lice contort that dead federation blokes face like that?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> explain, please.
> 
> She first warned them of the klingons. then forced them to show themselves by pretending to fire. She warned the crew all the klingons houses had arrived to unite. And to prove it all, the klingons attacked first. Mikey was right all along. I don't buy this mutineer nonsense.


Yes, but the exact nature of the events isn't really know to most people, and she doesn't seem to be bothering to try and explain that she was right all along.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> And how did this men in black creature which is just a giant lice contort that dead federation blokes face like that?


My understanding was that the disfiguration didn't come from the creature but the spacey-wacey experiments going all wibbly-wobbly.

Quite where the creature came from and how it got on board the Discovery, I'm not quite clear 

<edit: oh, and I agree about the whole misunderstood mutineering motivations thing. I really hate plot points that revolve around people either not explaining or understanding the situation properly  >


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> ...With regard to episode 3 - I thought the way in which the prison shuttle just coincidentally ran into trouble under the nose of the Discovery was a bit much to swallow. Pretty shoddy writing there, could've come up with a more plausible means of them first running into each other...


You mean the bit where the shuttle is attacked by alien bugs and gets rescued by a ship that is experimenting on aliens and bugs?  That just happens to be near?  And the captain just happens to want Michael's expertise?  

When I watched it (the whole episode) I thought Lorca planned the whole thing.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 7, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> You mean the bit where the shuttle is attacked by alien bugs and gets rescued by a ship that is experimenting on aliens and bugs?  That just happens to be near?  And the captain just happens to want Michael's expertise?
> 
> When I watched it (the whole episode) I thought Lorca planned the whole thing.


Yeah how'd he manage to wrangle that one? How did he organise a prisoner transfer that just happened to go through the area of space with bugs in it? And wouldn't a prison transfer ship have more than one crew member? As script writing goes it was cheap... would've preferred a more intelligent plotline that led to Michael ending up on the Discovery.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Yeah how'd he manage to wrangle that one? How did he organise a prisoner transfer that just happened to go through the area of space with bugs in it?...


By putting the bugs there.  Anyway, I just thought he set the whole thing up.


----------



## T & P (Oct 7, 2017)

Liking it so far. I knew nothing about the story/ themes before I started watching it and was pleasingly surprised with the more intricate plot. A bit of a departure from the usual wholesomeness one could have expected. Good to see a bit of blood too. Previous ST crews seemed to be immune to bleeding.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Just re-watched ep01. Must say, really do like the look of the Klingons. They have a more fearsome look than the worf version we end up with.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Just re-watched ep01. Must say, really do like the look of the Klingons. They have a more fearsome look than the worf version we end up with.


I agree that they're more alien & fearsome than the rather lame human-with-funny-head look of Worf, but I'm not a massive fan. To me eye it looks like they're all wearing really thick makeup, which of course they are, but it shouldn't look that way...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Just re-watched ep01. Must say, really do like the look of the Klingons. They have a more fearsome look than the worf version we end up with.



*puts on nerd bunny hat*


thats one thing i've been asking myself will this series stick to the canon and show the Klingon augment virus...

to explain the klingons in the prime universe



*never mind just checked Canon *


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> a captain who may as well be called Ahab. You need the light relief


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 8, 2017)

I bet somewhere down the line some parent will try to be cool and smart and name their daughter, Michael...


----------



## Libertad (Oct 9, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I bet somewhere down the line some parent will try to be cool and smart and name their daughter, Michael...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2017)

Libertad said:


>


Her parents called her Marie though


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 9, 2017)

just leaves this here for a bit


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 9, 2017)

A space tardigrade navigating using mushroom spores? OK, well, I suppose it's about as scientific as "reconfiguring the inverse-pion resonance flume" that old Trek relied on far too much.

Other than that, this is fun. Could maybe do with a bit less Klingon dialogue though.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 9, 2017)

That last episode was utter gash


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Other than that, this is fun. Could maybe do with a bit less Klingon dialogue though.


why? if war with Klingons is going to be a major part of the plot, surely we need to hear/read them speak,so we know what they're thinking?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 9, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Other than that, this is fun. Could maybe do with a bit less Klingon dialogue though.



Gakak ahak agahaka akagha


----------



## Dandred (Oct 9, 2017)

Shame about the acting of the Klingons though......


----------



## Dandred (Oct 9, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> just leaves this here for a bit



Two legs missing from the one in the show


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't think its possible to get much actorly skills through all the prosthetics. I have 4 queued up for later, maybe they will grow on me


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> why? if war with Klingons is going to be a major part of the plot, surely we need to hear/read them speak,so we know what they're thinking?



Oh I've no objections to the Klingons being a major part of it, quite the contrary. It's just that the spoken language is very jarring to my ears. Just have them speak English, and subtitle it in Klingon to keep the nerds happy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Oh I've no objections to the Klingons being a major part of it, quite the contrary. It's just that the spoken language is very jarring to my ears. Just have them speak English, and subtitle it in Klingon to keep the nerds happy.


i think that just makes them more 'villainy'


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 9, 2017)

Tardigrades! They're ripping ideas off The Orville now


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 9, 2017)

Handy managing to salvage the telescope when the entirety of the rest of the ship was gutted.

Hmm. I like it and I don't like it. No doubt Starfleet has its murky bits of history, but the crew of the Discovery seem so absolutely lacking in morals and ethics they just don't feel like Starfleet to me. Burnham is feeling more and more like Starfleet, though. 

This doesn't feel like Star Trek. It's perfectly competent and interesting, but it doesn't feel like Star Trek.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 9, 2017)

They were good in 1 and 2 and now have become comical


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Handy managing to salvage the telescope when the entirety of the rest of the ship was gutted.
> 
> Hmm. I like it and I don't like it. No doubt Starfleet has its murky bits of history, but the crew of the Discovery seem so absolutely lacking in morals and ethics they just don't feel like Starfleet to me. Burnham is feeling more and more like Starfleet, though.
> 
> This doesn't feel like Star Trek. It's perfectly competent and interesting, but it doesn't feel like Star Trek.



was watching a big of voyager over the weekend ...

someone saw the double header of the equinox and thought it would make a good series


----------



## Dandred (Oct 9, 2017)

This show started well but now it seems like a joke. Even the scene letting the monster out of the cage and the scene with putting it in the space warp place were terrible, and very predictable. Great female lead but terrible everywhere else.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 9, 2017)

Enjoyed the tardigrade one.  As Paw said it's not really like Star Trek.  Not as we know it.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 9, 2017)

another good episode. really enjoying. nice download in the morning, come home from work, put feet up and enjoy series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm enjoying this, but I'm not a Trekkie - I watched the first Star Trek and The Next Generation as a kid and enjoyed them, but have not seen any of the other series.
After seeing E04, I took to IMDb in the usual fashion (I thought I had spotted Dwight from The Office - I had!), but made the mistake of reading one of the reader reviews. I will inflict it on you as well:


> *Hoisted by its Own PETArd*
> My title is, of course, a famous quote from Shakespeare.
> 
> Now Shakespeare, one would think, has been exiled from the shiny new Stsr Trek canon because the father of modern literature and his works are considered to be far too patriarchal and male-centric to be suitable for post-modern Marxism.
> ...


Wow! I can't even. I just. Eugh. So much wrong there.

Anyway, it does seem a lot of Trekkers/Trekkies are unhappy with this (though I doubt the above is a typical Star Trek fan)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2017)

PS loved the colourful space food that the Klingons were feasting on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2017)

that space tardigrade was fucked after those two jumps. Looking sorry for itself. Next week they are going to feed it more space krill or whatever that is and abuse it, a sentient creature, to further their territorial war with another species.

I enjoyed the episode but GR must be spinning in his grave lol

oh, klingons. Worked because they were advancing the plot but I am still not loving the excess face stuff. I don't mind the klingon with eng subtitles, thats fine. But theres no face movements.


----------



## rekil (Oct 10, 2017)

They look like a botox disaster support group but I laughed at their 'raaaaaar' in ep1.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2017)

Well, they do at least seem to be on the verge of introducing a new storyline and a new villain, judging by the trailer for the next episode. Space Dwight looked quite menacing.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 10, 2017)

Dandred said:


> Shame about the acting of the Klingons though......



Probaly difficult to pick up decent actors that are prepared to learn a whole new made up language!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2017)

They could be acting their faces off under all that makeup and we'd never know


----------



## Mation (Oct 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Handy managing to salvage the telescope when the entirety of the rest of the ship was gutted.
> 
> Hmm. I like it and I don't like it. No doubt Starfleet has its murky bits of history, but the crew of the Discovery seem so absolutely lacking in morals and ethics they just don't feel like Starfleet to me. Burnham is feeling more and more like Starfleet, though.
> 
> This doesn't feel like Star Trek. It's perfectly competent and interesting, but it doesn't feel like Star Trek.


My reading of it is that this is the tale of how Starfleet (or a part of it) becomes the Starfleet we know rather than just having the stated aims and values but flouting them whenever it suits. Burnham will be instrumental to the change in this corner of Starfleet as she herself changes. That's how I'm hoping it will go, anyway  Still really enjoying it thus far.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2017)

Crispy said:


> They could be acting their faces off under all that makeup and we'd never know


Their makeup clearly affects their voices too


----------



## Poi E (Oct 10, 2017)

Good to see how promptly they bumped off a character. How long will the captain last?


----------



## maomao (Oct 10, 2017)

The Klingon language actually sounds very different to how it did in TNG. Full stress on every syllable, it's an odd but nice sounding language actually.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 10, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Good to see how promptly they bumped off a character. How long will the captain last?



2 episodes!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 10, 2017)

maomao said:


> The Klingon language actually sounds very different to how it did in TNG. Full stress on every syllable, it's an odd but nice sounding language actually.



I follow the person who did all the translation etc on Twitter. She posts some interesting stuff, most notably that Marc Okrand who did the original dictionary wanted nothing to do with the Discovery project, so she's had to improvise quite a bit.

The downside of being a fan and doing all the translations is knowing what's coming, but not yet seeing it on screen!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 10, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> that space tardigrade was fucked after those two jumps. Looking sorry for itself. Next week they are going to feed it more space krill or whatever that is and abuse it, a sentient creature, to further their territorial war with another species.
> 
> I enjoyed the episode but GR must be spinning in his grave lol
> 
> oh, klingons. Worked because they were advancing the plot but I am still not loving the excess face stuff. I don't mind the klingon with eng subtitles, thats fine. But theres no face movements.



You can tell Burnham's still not happy with how they're treating it. It's like the space whale in that episode of Doctor Who - seen as a monster, actually being abused for the ends of humans. I feel proper uneasy about the whole thing. 99% of the crew on the Discovery are cunts.


----------



## bemused (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm enjoying it so far, the mushroom powered trips to new parts of the universe tickled me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> You can tell Burnham's still not happy with how they're treating it. It's like the space whale in that episode of Doctor Who - seen as a monster, actually being abused for the ends of humans. I feel proper uneasy about the whole thing. 99% of the crew on the Discovery are cunts.


It reminded me of the great space slug from Chasm City that they keep cutting at to take its blood to synthesize stuff  which immunizes against the melding plague. And also the bit in Starship Troopers where they drag the bug into the light and the psi gestapo bloke says 'It's scared!' and they all cheer while it squeals. I have a soft spot for misunderstood giant monsters.

I liked the bit of the saucer section doing a mad spin when they jumped tho


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> 99% of the crew on the Discovery are cunts.



Yup, the Klingons are a better bunch. Less whiney.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 11, 2017)

Enjoying it. So much better than the appalling voyager or enterprise.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2017)

I may have given up on it already.



Spoiler: episode 3



They referenced Elon fucking Musk as a space pioneer.

That as well as the Klingons


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah musk what the fuck. He didn't invent rockets or electric cars.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Yeah musk what the fuck. He didn't invent rockets


Neither did Von Braun or Korolyev, but I'm willing to bet he'll be mentioned in the same breath as them, centuries from now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2017)

he should shave his head and affect Lex Luthorish mannerisms just to fuck with people


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Yeah musk what the fuck. He didn't invent rockets or electric cars.


And he's doing some real crap now - hyperloop, and proposing point to point rocket travel for billionaires.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 11, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I may have given up on it already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was episode 4.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2017)

In that case I must have missed one...


----------



## cybershot (Oct 11, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> In that case I must have missed one...



The first episode was essentially a two parter, but they aired the same day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2017)

They seem to have tried too hard to make it please the current generation of hipster-trekkies - what with the after-show and Easter eggs ...

The other thing is that although there are continuous storylines running in TNG, you could always watch an episode in isolation - and skip the cringy ones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> They seem to have tried too hard to make it please the current generation of hipster-trekkies - what with the after-show and Easter eggs ...
> .


they do that with other big 'water-cooler' shows like Game Of Thrones and The Walking Dead though


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2017)

some great TNG standalones that I nearly turned off cos they looked cringe but actually ended up quite good. The one where Data builds a daughter is good (she dies)


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> The one where Data builds a daughter is good (she dies)



A chip off the old cock


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> they do that with other big 'water-cooler' shows like Game Of Thrones and The Walking Dead though


Doctor Who Confidential used to be a good one, you'd get set tours, location info, interviews with extras and crew. Much better than the usual format of a handful of stars just chatting shit round a table. They axed it cos tories and cuts


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Doctor Who Confidential used to be a good one, you'd get set tours, location info, interviews with extras and crew. Much better than the usual format of a handful of stars just chatting shit round a table. They axed it cos tories and cuts


I only once saw a Game Of Thrones one with Sue Perkins and some Z listers sitting in the dark round a mock up of the map table at Dragonstone - lasted about 2 minutes


----------



## Santino (Oct 11, 2017)

The Game of Thrones one was good when it was just that nice young man who interviewed Ed Miliband and there was no audience.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 11, 2017)

Have to say I've seen the three episodes so far and I really can't be arsed with more. I had to make myself watch episode 3 and I only did it out of respect for the name Star Trek. But I'm done.

I'm not drawn to any of the characters and IMO the Klingons are unwatchable, why in fucking Klingon? IN PROSTHETICS wtff? Might as well have used CGI then at least the actors could have given good voice performances. The Crew makes no sense to me and the ship itself seems terribly advanced given it's meant to be _before _TOS .. I guess it'd just look boring if they did it like that now. 

tl;dr, All style, no substance.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 11, 2017)

Got to say I didn't like that captain's line, _Universal Law is for Lackeys, Context is for Kings_. That's some old pseudo-Randian crap if I ever heard it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 12, 2017)

Fell asleep during episode 2. One endless Klingon monologue too many. And you can't do long flashbacks to a character's youth before you've given us any reason to care about that character in the present. 

Everything is overdesigned and cheesily shot with buckets of JJ Abrams lens-flare and inexplicably multicoloured tracts of, err, empty space.

Overall, it would have to improve a fair bit to achieve 'deeply average' status.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 12, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fell asleep during episode 2. One endless Klingon monologue too many. And you can't do long flashbacks to a character's youth before you've given us any reason to care about that character in the present.
> 
> Everything is overdesigned and cheesily shot with buckets of JJ Abrams lens-flare and inexplicably multicoloured tracts of, err, empty space.
> 
> Overall, it would have to improve a fair bit to achieve 'deeply average' status.



It has improved a fair bit now they're on the Discovery proper. Still just average, but I'm quite enjoying it now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2017)

I still think it needs more cheese.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 12, 2017)

the fist two parter was guff. I've seen americans who watched on CBS claim that there were far too many adverts shoehorned in. I don't think I could have managed it had I also had to watch american advertising every 13 minutes. Or any ads really.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 12, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


>



 Want & need.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2017)

This could be interesting - the initial episodes (with the Klingons) would likely have some reaching for their copy of '_Orientalism_' with a misplaced smugness, but there is much to be commended here. I very much hope that the writers (and CBS) have the courage to continue.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 13, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fell asleep during episode 2. One endless Klingon monologue too many. And you can't do long flashbacks to a character's youth before you've given us any reason to care about that character in the present.
> 
> Everything is overdesigned and cheesily shot with buckets of JJ Abrams lens-flare and inexplicably multicoloured tracts of, err, empty space.
> 
> Overall, it would have to improve a fair bit to achieve 'deeply average' status.



haters are gonna hate. keep on hating, hater.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 13, 2017)

It's 30 years ago since TNG launched and iirc, the initial responses to it were not universal acclaim? But I guess these days some of us expect our dramas/sci-fi to win from the get go...


----------



## cybershot (Oct 13, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> It's 30 years ago since TNG launched and iirc, the initial responses to it were not universal acclaim? But I guess these days some of us expect our dramas/sci-fi to win from the get go...



Bar TOS, I don't think any other Star Trek series can say they had a successful season 1. 

By todays standards, none of them would have got a second season.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 13, 2017)

Getting desperate? They've released pictures from the next episode, and it's the Harry Mudd episode!


----------



## phala (Oct 13, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Getting desperate? They've released pictures from the next episode, and it's the Harry Mudd episode!



1+ never seen such reply. ( lovely ) ;')


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 14, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I liked it a lot. Some notes:
> 
> Theme tune: nowhere near as bad as the fucking crap _Enterprise_ theme tune, but still not particularly captivating. Too subdued. I like the artwork for the opening, and of course the recognisable _Trek_ refrains at the end, but it's mostly a bit boring.



It's been a long road, gettin' from there to here...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's been a long road, gettin' from there to here...



Don't you even dare!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 14, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Don't you even dare!



I recently watched all 4 seasons of Discovery, and the only part I forwarded through was that theme tune.  Greebo loathed it so much that she wrote a spoof version that wasn't very complimentary of either the lyricist or the singer.  Wish I could find the recording I did of her singing it.  I had to leave the room a couple of times due to uncontrollable laughter.  It started off with "It's been a long road, getting to the studio..." and went downhill from there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> I recently watched all 4 seasons of Discovery, and the only part I forwarded through was that theme tune.  Greebo loathed it so much that she wrote a spoof version that wasn't very complimentary of either the lyricist or the singer.  Wish I could find the recording I did of her singing it.  I had to leave the room a couple of times due to uncontrollable laughter.  It started off with "It's been a long road, getting to the studio..." and went downhill from there.



I used to mute the theme tune every week. I couldn't abide it. I changed part of the lyrics to "fuuuuuucking craaaaaaap" and it seemed to fit well.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 14, 2017)

i just used to keep watching   waiting for Sam to make the leap home...


----------



## Poi E (Oct 15, 2017)

But my time is finally here...


----------



## cybershot (Oct 15, 2017)

Worf is not amused


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 16, 2017)

Swear Trek!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2017)

Spoiler



so fucking cool


----------



## Balbi (Oct 16, 2017)

Spoiler



SO FUCKING COOL


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2017)

Erm....


----------



## bemused (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm enjoying the show, it has an added benefit that if you look on youtube there are numerous halfwits moaning about it being very right on with gay characters, a female call Micheal etc. Knowing each episode annoys stupid people is amusing. I'm hoping that they start exploring some of the other people on the bridge, I use to enjoy the soap opera vibe Star Trek had.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2017)

bemused said:


> I'm enjoying the show, it has an added benefit that if you look on youtube there are numerous halfwits moaning about it being very right on with gay characters, a female call Micheal etc. Knowing each episode annoys stupid people is amusing. I'm hoping that they start exploring some of the other people on the bridge, I use to enjoy the soap opera vibe Star Trek had.


theres loads of right wing trek fans, blithely singing away to bruce springsteen....


----------



## Omaplata (Oct 16, 2017)

Watched the four episodes currently on Netflix this weekend.  Although there was a few bits that piqued my interest i'm not hopeful long term.  I generally like 'dark' and grim shit but for some reason I prefer my star trek to be somewhat....cosy?  My favourite trek times always involve character interaction no matter how cheesy, basically I want Friends in space


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2017)

Really enjoying this.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

Thought this week's episode was the best yet. It still has elements I don't enjoy, but now the crew are starting to coalesce, it's feeling slightly less awkward. And we have a little of that Starfleet idealism seeping in too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 16, 2017)

To boldy go.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I feel proper uneasy about the whole thing. 99% of the crew on the Discovery are cunts.


better now 

quality episode. I hesitate to say found its feet, but finding for sure. Klingon prison bits ftw.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thought this week's episode was the best yet. It still has elements I don't enjoy, but now the crew are starting to coalesce, it's feeling slightly less awkward. And we have a little of that Starfleet idealism seeping in too.





Spoiler: stuff



blates a lead into the evil mirror universe story at the end.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 16, 2017)

I've got the captive Starfleet guy down as a plant, even with Harry Mudd there. His escape, the scrap with his Klingon beau, yeah nah mate.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 16, 2017)

Empire didn't like it.  I did.  A lot.

Not really Star Trek though.  Just saying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2017)

Balbi said:


> I've got the captive Starfleet guy down as a plant, even with Harry Mudd there. His escape, the scrap with his Klingon beau, yeah nah mate.


given what we know of Klingon mating rituals it is standards for the pair to beat the shit out of each other first...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> Swear Trek!



data said shit in Generations






who ever is writing this show, clearly liked battlestar


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2017)

also


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Not really Star Trek though.  Just saying.


How so?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2017)

how come the klingon guns vapourise a body whole when you get a square shot but somehow managed to cause klingon woman a minor burn


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2017)

Balbi said:


> I've got the captive Starfleet guy down as a plant, even with Harry Mudd there. His escape, the scrap with his Klingon beau, yeah nah mate.



this agrees


Spoiler: fairlybigspoiler



To the audience Tyler is so obviously a spy that Lorca’s not just callous, he’s a fucking moron. Tyler is played by Shazad Latif, who also plays the albino Klingon Voq. (*Edited, 11:05:* At some point between writing this and publishing this, the line that Latif had a dual role vanished from Wikipedia. But this theory has been floating around for a while, based on the name given to Voq being attached to an actor with no other credits and Latif’s birth last name being the same as the credited actor.) We do know Voq went to learn skills from the House Mokai—a house with matriarchs, and this ship was captained by a female Klingon who said she trained as a spy and that’s how she speaks English so well. L’Rell also told Voq he’d have to give up “everything” to win the war, and having to look and act human is that, especially for a Klingon who rages against assimilation and who comes from a time when “Remain Klingon” is the slogan of the day. (Also, “The Trouble With Tribbles” featured a Klingon spy made to look human—it’s not a new trick of the Klingon Empire’s.) It’s too ironic for writers to not be setting it up. And so the problem is that telling your audience this much that they figure out the twist early means, for weeks, we’re going to be screaming bloody murder at Lorca.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2017)

Spoiler



Star Trek: Discovery star teases character deaths

This says he was originally cast as a klingon but re-auditioned for Tyler, and is happy because it means he doesn't have to faff around with prosthetics.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 17, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> How so?


Gore, guts, deaths, swearing, high production values, untrustworthy characters, lots of subtitles, no obvious good guys.

Stuff like that.


----------



## agricola (Oct 23, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Gore, guts, deaths, swearing, high production values, untrustworthy characters, lots of subtitles, no obvious good guys.
> 
> Stuff like that.



Its a shame the high production values didn't extend to nebulae; that looked like they'd flown into a washing machine filled with shellsuits.



Spoiler



Though whoever came up with the Lorca storyline in this latest episode should get an award, it was as good and as sickly funny as some of the best Hound moments in Game of Thrones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

it's been renewed
CBS has renewed Star Trek: Discovery for a second season


----------



## bemused (Oct 23, 2017)

It is getting better, the Captain is turning out to be a bit of a bastard.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 23, 2017)

Enjoyed episode 6 quite a lot. I like that there's a bit more humour, I'm warming to both Michael and Tilly, and Lorca is increasingly interestingly deranged. One and a half


----------



## Supine (Oct 23, 2017)

Disco t-shirts for running. That was a bit strange. Enjoying it overall though.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2017)

STill thing that bloke that escaped from the Klingon ship with Lorca is a wrong ‘un.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 23, 2017)

T & P said:


> STill thing that bloke that escaped from the Klingon ship with Lorca is a wrong ‘un.


It's so obvious, I'm thinking it's a bluff.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2017)

emanymton said:


> It's so obvious, I'm thinking it's a bluff.


I’m hoping Lorca has his number. I think he does have suspicions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2017)

Supine said:


> Disco t-shirts for running. That was a bit strange.


Why? It's just an abbreviation of Discovery innit


----------



## agricola (Oct 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? It's just an abbreviation of Discovery innit



Its much less sexist than Overy would be, especially as there were two of them.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 23, 2017)

"Wah this Captain isn't like the others"



Spoiler: ....nek minnit



Lorca's downing single malt and boning someone. Proper Kirk style 



He's obviously mad though, which is great.


----------



## Supine (Oct 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? It's just an abbreviation of Discovery innit



Haha  I'm such a dumb ass. I was thinking they were rocking out the tunes while they ran.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 24, 2017)

They could have a new T-shirt:
DISCO?
VERY!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2017)

The theories about 



Spoiler



Tyler being Voq



are very much in full swing atm. It seems that



Spoiler



the actor listed as playing Voq has zero internet presence, at all, from ever, and essentially doesn't exist.



I'm hedging my bets on this one, wary of making another fool of myself a la the Black Lake fiasco.


----------



## yield (Oct 24, 2017)

Surprised how much I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm enjoying this just enough to keep watching. But I'll allow that it is getting better.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 26, 2017)

Must be the only one thinking this is getting worse. I actually picked up my phone whilst watching the latest one, never a good sign!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Must be the only one thinking this is getting worse. I actually picked up my phone whilst watching the latest one, never a good sign!



After a couple of OK episodes the latest one wasn't up to much. Too much time spent on revealing the Spock connection that everyone had already figured out, and playing out a classic TNG-style spirit-crushingly dull psychodrama.

Also Lorca is increasingly behaving like someone who would never even have made it past the rank of starship janitor.

It speaks volumes that they had to crowbar in a bit of next week's plot at the end to create a bit of drama.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2017)

And the starfleet uniforms are terrible. They seem to be designed so that you can't help but focus on a character's armpits.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2017)

Getting better, they are going for a few series though, you can tell that.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 28, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Also Lorca is increasingly behaving like someone who would never even have made it past the rank of starship janitor.


It will all work out ok when Micheal ends up taking command of Discovery.


----------



## rekil (Oct 30, 2017)

Dark Matter did this week's already this year.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2017)

copliker said:


> Dark Matter did this week's already this year.


latest episode of The Orville is a blatyant rip from a recent Black Mirror.

laziness is what I call it


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 30, 2017)

ahh the time loop episode..

nostalgic feels


----------



## cybershot (Oct 30, 2017)

Sometimes I wonder if he’s stacking the deck.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 30, 2017)

Stayin Alive 

The (major) ending was a bit deus ex but they're expanding the roles/depth of more characters, lots of humour and awkwardness, Mudd was wonderfully evil.  Pretty decent.

This episode was brighter than the others, probably because Lorca wasn't in many scenes.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 30, 2017)

Despite the been done before story. It was the most ‘Star Trek’ episode yet. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 30, 2017)

set up for my da to watch the new trek...


had a 20 minute conversation about how the fuck this was before the original series


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 30, 2017)

I mean, I'm kinda hoping Al Green's music survives way into the future, but I'm reasonably convinced Wyclef Jean's - for all his virtues - isn't going to. It'd  be like organising a pretty happening party right here, right now, and having folk dance to the latest JS Bach beats.

Apart from that, good episode.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 30, 2017)

Ax^ said:


> set up for my da to watch the new trek...
> 
> 
> had a 20 minute conversation about how the fuck this was before the original series



If my mum was still alive, she'd be having *strong views* about this too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 30, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Despite the been done before story. It was the most ‘Star Trek’ episode yet. I enjoyed it.


Yup, pretty much this. It's a common enough trope, but it was an enjoyable departure from what we've had so far and as you say, certainly felt more like a traditional, self-contained ST episode.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 30, 2017)

How the fuck can anyone be allowed to go jogging in such confined corridors FFS? 

Dont they have health and safety protocols in the future? And I would be pissed off if I had to keep getting out of the way of couple of idiots deciding to go for a run. Just looked weird. 

And by god I find that tilly woman fucking annoying. "Comedy" clown behaviour is tiresome...


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yup, pretty much this. It's a common enough trope, but it was an enjoyable departure from what we've had so far and as you say, certainly felt more like a traditional, self-contained ST episode.


How lightly the villain got off was certainly very in tune with traditional Star Trek canon. I was left half expecting Picard would materialise and make a witty comment about hoping the baddie bloke would learn his lesson from the 'ordeal' he'd been trapped into. Based on how this series has developed so far Lorca or Michael should have blasted his arse into molecules.

But still, I really liked this episode. A proper tribute to the Cause and Effect TNG episode, which in my view is one of the all time greats.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> How the fuck can anyone be allowed to go jogging in such confined corridors FFS?
> 
> Dont they have health and safety protocols in the future? And I would be pissed off if I had to keep getting out of the way of couple of idiots deciding to go for a run. Just looked weird.


Ha, I did wonder about that too! It also looked like Michael was having to do some weird bouncy jog in order to be slow enough for Tilly and/or the camera to keep up.


T & P said:


> How lightly the villain got off was certainly very in tune with traditional Star Trek canon. I was left half expecting Picard would materialise and make a witty comment about hoping the baddie bloke would learn his lesson from the 'ordeal' he'd been trapped into. Based on how this series has developed so far Lorca or Michael should have blasted his arse into molecules.


Yeah, seemed particularly odd for Lorca to not obliterate him. I suppose there could be the argument that because the solution involved an outside party, they couldn't say "hey, come get your dude!" only to then say "here are his remains in this jar". Bit thin, though.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 31, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> some weird bouncy jog in order to be slow enough for Tilly and/or the camera to keep up.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 31, 2017)

Space whale CGI sucked.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 31, 2017)

So...Disco t-shirts and the Bee Gees.


----------



## T & P (Oct 31, 2017)

Fair amount of sleaziness among the crew as well


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 1, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Despite the been done before story. It was the most ‘Star Trek’ episode yet. I enjoyed it.



This was exactly what I thought. This episode actually felt like Star Trek. I love a good episode with a cracking antagonist who they have to battle with their wits. Stamets is coming into his own, which is nice. Tilly remains amazing. I hope the cast expands a little more to take on the others on the bridge—we keep seeing close-ups of their faces showing "emotions" but we've no reasons to give a shit what they're feeling atm. This Michael/Ash thing is both interesting and annoying because 1) I don't trust him and that's interesting; and 2) I'm sick of love stories being used as a lazy/quick way to inject storytelling.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 1, 2017)

I like Captain Quirk. He’s got his failings, bit of a renegade, failure in love and isn’t the first person on an away team all the time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2017)

strong episode, I always like a time loopy story and it was done well. The fate of the space whale goes unmentioned. Wassernames internal blog bits were a bit ffs 'I'm among people but I'm not with them' at the start. Thats the basic human fucking condition you twat. And then at the end about 'what you didn't see was there all along' oh spare me.

good episode though, I see they have progressed from the Ten Forward style of a middle class new york wine bar serving synthahol into a slightly more modern iteration of actually drunk americans listening to crap music in generic yank paaaaarty scene style. Woo, open a keg . twats

despite this I still think its the best episode yet because it had strong plot.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 2, 2017)

Yep. Best one yet.

I heard a theory that 



Spoiler



Mudd is Q



Bit far fetched EXCEPT 



Spoiler



at one point Mudd used the phrase "Mon Capitan"


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2017)

now I'm just laughing because of the time Q gave Riker Q powers and Riker, well what can you say? turned out to be a massive dick. This is why you will always be number one, number one.

but I don't think your theory is correct. A nod maybe, but of no significance to plot. We shall see.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 2, 2017)

Time loop? Yes. Stamets existing outside of linear time. Yes. Dawsons Creek style ending voiceover. No.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> latest episode of The Orville is a blatyant rip from a recent Black Mirror.
> 
> laziness is what I call it


Every episode of Orville and friends seems to be a rip off of something.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2017)

Balbi said:


> Dawsons Creek style ending voiceover


Wonder Years


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 3, 2017)

That is Rainn Wilson under the beard as Harry Mudd right?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 3, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> That is Rainn Wilson under the beard as Harry Mudd right?


Yup.   Dwight.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 3, 2017)

Great bit of casting, he brought some much needed old-school Star Trek camp to an otherwise overly sombre show.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 3, 2017)

Great first 90%, but the ending was crap.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 6, 2017)

Really good episode again. Even the Klingon bits were good. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



seems like the really good episodes seem to lack much involvement of Lukar. At least so far. 

crystaline entity? Although wouldn’t explain picard’s crew not having a clue what it was? Find out next week I guess. Maybe


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Really good episode again. Even the Klingon bits were good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also enjoyed this week's episode. Was left on a decent cliffhanger.

I still think Ash is a wrong'un btw...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Yep. Best one yet.
> 
> I heard a theory that
> 
> ...



Mudd has been in ST before.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2017)

I am more convinced than ever of the batshit theory that



Spoiler



Ash Tyler is Voq. L'Rell was trying to use the Admiral to get onto the Discovery so she could be with him for their nefarious plans. I just hope it's not a case of "inter-species love will stop the war" because ugh. It would be thematically consistent though, with the opening of the series and Voq's overarching drive to unite the houses.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 7, 2017)

Spoiler



Wasn't Voq's dead body on a pile of dead Klingons on the big ship, or did I miss something?


----------



## 8den (Nov 7, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mudd has been in ST before.




FFS How can Star Trek fans _not know _who Harry Mudd is?!?!


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2017)

Did the Klingons outsource security to G4S or what.


----------



## strung out (Nov 7, 2017)

Really enjoyed it so far, but the last episode was the worst one yet. The klingon stuff is an absolute mess.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah I can't follow the Klingon storyline at all and frankly I can't be arsed anyway.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 8, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I am more convinced than ever of the batshit theory that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was pretty sure this was the case. It ties sweetly into how the original series klingons look, the next generation look, and worf's refusal to talk about it in the trouble with tribbles crossover.

Also does the discovery captain have a tribble in his ready room in episode 2? Certainly sounds like one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2017)

I've had a quick look into that batshit theory, and can see how the evidence is plausible. But I haven't found any clear explanation of how it would have happened, in-story. As in, literally the mechanics for that situation to come about; how does that work, how'd it happen?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2017)

I thought the smooth head/craggy head thing was explained in more depth in Enterprise. thats what i'd read


----------



## Idaho (Nov 8, 2017)

Never watched more than two episodes of enterprise on account of it being utter shit.


----------



## strung out (Nov 8, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've had a quick look into that batshit theory, and can see how the evidence is plausible. But I haven't found any clear explanation of how it would have happened, in-story. As in, literally the mechanics for that situation to come about; how does that work, how'd it happen?


I'd be disappointed if Tyler is Voq, if only because it's been telegraphed so blatantly that I can't believe they'd go for something so obvious.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 8, 2017)

strung out said:


> I'd be disappointed if Tyler is Voq, if only because it's been telegraphed so blatantly that I can't believe they'd go for something so obvious.


Surely it would show up in the transporter.

But yeah, seems a likeable character, would be a shame.  We already had a Klingon Security Chief in NextGen.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2017)

They've done "klingon passing as human" before, and it was the tribble that gave it away, not any kind of Starfleet sensor tech, so it's emminently doable.

And as Chekov would say, you don't put a tribble in act one without firing it in act two.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've had a quick look into that batshit theory, and can see how the evidence is plausible. But I haven't found any clear explanation of how it would have happened, in-story. As in, literally the mechanics for that situation to come about; how does that work, how'd it happen?


Easy, he just needs to take off his makeup


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> ...And as Chekov would say, you don't put a tribble in act one without firing it in act two.


Tribble-guns!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2017)

what's this tribble business?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2017)

The Trouble with Tribbles (episode)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> The Trouble with Tribbles (episode)


Ah, i think i saw that on the telly when i was a kid - a bunch of chattering beatles' wigs


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah, i think i saw that on the telly when i was a kid - a bunch of chattering beatles' wigs


theres a very amusing and pretty cool DS9 version where they splice worf, odo andJadzia Dax into the footage from the original. All cleverly done. Bashir as well. Great episode.


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2017)

I didn't understand what happened on the Klingon ship at all. Was she really trying to defect, or was it an interrogation technique?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2017)

Just got round to the loop episode. Felt like proper Trek that did. Ancient story of course, but fun to see it from the non-looping character's POV.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2017)

Santino said:


> I didn't understand what happened on the Klingon ship at all. Was she really trying to defect, or was it an interrogation technique?



She's playing her own game, cosying up to the painted klingon dude, double-crossing him out of loyalty to Voq and his mission. I think she legitimately is disgusted with the way whateverhisnameis is running things. The attempted defection, imo, wasn't to actually defect but rather to play both sides for hers and Voq's ends.


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> She's playing her own game, cosying up to the painted klingon dude, double-crossing him out of loyalty to Voq and his mission. I think she legitimately is disgusted with the way whateverhisnameis is running things. The attempted defection, imo, wasn't to actually defect but rather to play both sides for hers and Voq's ends.


I didn't understand whether she intended the attempted escape to fail or not. It was very unclear.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 10, 2017)

if only we could read some expressions on the faces of the klingons to help. But we can't and the one with the face scar looks like a mask thats been left on the radiator too long. Not feeling the klingons at all.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2017)

Spoiler



Surely the Admiral isn't really dead, right? That's how I read it anyway


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 10, 2017)

T & P said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Surely the Admiral isn't really dead, right? That's how I read it anyway


We don't know...it's a cliff-hanger, along with the Klingons coming.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 12, 2017)

Is episode 8 the last one, or are these being added weekly?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is episode 8 the last one, or are these being added weekly?


it's weekly, but there is now a mid-season hiatus


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it's weekly, but there is now a mid-season hiatus


There's episode 9 tomorrow, then a break until episode 10 on 8th January.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks all


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 13, 2017)

This week's was a good one. Lots going on.



Spoiler



I think it's pretty much as clear as it can be now that Ash Tyler is Voq, but that he doesn't remember, which was factored into the plan so he was never able to accidentally or under duress give up the ghost.

And a couple of firsts in this episode: Klingon tits and the first gay male kiss 

And what to make of the ending. Mirror universe?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> This week's was a good one. Lots going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prediction:



Spoiler



They are now in the main Star Trek universe. The spore drive is gubbed, and no longer works, but Discovery is still a comparatively very advanced ship and it, Lorca and the rest of the crew are the roots of what becomes Section 31


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 13, 2017)

Hmmm.



Spoiler


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2017)

of these 9 that one and time loop are the standouts. An excellent battle, payoff, and all the above. Was honestly wondering if I would give a shit by january but the cliffhanger has gulled me, especially with the speculations on where they might be.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Da fuq?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 13, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Da fuq?



heh, which bit?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> heh, which bit?


Basically I'm not well-versed in Trek lore  It was a comment about that more than anything else


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 13, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Basically I'm not well-versed in Trek lore  It was a comment about that more than anything else



Honestly I got quite a lot of my Star Trek knowledge from my dearly departed mother, who was a huuuuge Trekkie. She collected seemingly endless partworks with ship schematics and suchlike, books, annuals, everything on DVD. Anyway, this is pure speculation and not spoilery:



Spoiler



Alternate universes/timelines are well established in Star Trek - the recent movies for example, even going back to the original series. The thing with Discovery is, the tech is much more advanced than where it is supposed to be in the original timeline (the Enterprise, Shatner, TNG, Voyager one), being set between the Enterprise and  Shatner years. Hence speculation there's an alternative universe involved. Section 31 is the Federation's black ops division, and Discovery's ship designation is NCC-1031...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Honestly I got quite a lot of my Star Trek knowledge from my dearly departed mother, who was a huuuuge Trekkie. She collected seemingly endless partworks with ship schematics and suchlike, books, annuals, everything on DVD. Anyway, this is pure speculation and not spoilery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I had been wondering about the advanced tech, but figured they might try and do a SW prequels on it.

Alternate universe makes sense, especially considering the chat with the cap'n and spore guy with all the... diagrams.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Honestly I got quite a lot of my Star Trek knowledge from my dearly departed mother, who was a huuuuge Trekkie. She collected seemingly endless partworks with ship schematics and suchlike, books, annuals, everything on DVD. Anyway, this is pure speculation and not spoilery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



my friend and i have been saying its very much section 31 ish from the 4th ep



I like your theory ,and it works.

Was a really good episode, look forward to Jan 8th


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2017)

Spoiler



Does that make the Klingon prisoner and/or the Klingon that thinks it's human significant?


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 15, 2017)

great ending. look forward to the january episodes. how can anyone complain about star trek, anyway? star trek on tv is better than no star trek on tv.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make the Klingon prisoner and/or the Klingon that thinks it's human significant?





Spoiler



It depends on the state of the Klingons in whatever alternate universe they've travelled to.

Great find on that navigation readout, TheHoodedClaw  He did this on purpose? He'd been studying Stamets' maps, so maybe he'd realised a way to travel to the other/mirror/whatever universe? They are explorers, after all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2017)

Got to say, Discovery really has picked up and I'm really excited to see where it goes now.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Got to say, Discovery really has picked up and I'm really excited to see where it goes now.



Same. The wait until January is really crap, but that's US telly for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Same. The wait until January is really crap, but that's US telly for you.


nah, it's good - leave you on a cliffhanger, begging for more - just makes it all the more suspenseful and exciting


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> nah, it's good - leave you on a cliffhanger, begging for more - just makes it all the more suspenseful and exciting



Something to look forward to in Januaray - the shittest of months.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 15, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> great ending. look forward to the january episodes. how can anyone complain about star trek, anyway? star trek on tv is better than no star trek on tv.





at a time no trek tv was better


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Something to look forward to in Januaray - the shittest of months.



I've soft spot for it. The new year. new slate. To boldly go into February


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 15, 2017)

good episode of trek even if the ending was telegraphed 15 minutes before the end

bring on the next half of the season


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2017)

Surely the best bit of the last episode was when Burnham asked Clem Fandango...


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 21, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Same. The wait until January is really crap, but that's US telly for you.



I dont watch TV much. Do we do this in the UK?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I dont watch TV much. Do we do this in the UK?


sports events and bank holidays/public holidays. Other than that scheduling runs normal iirc.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 21, 2017)

So who's got a DISCO t-shirt? About to order one on eBay


----------



## magneze (Nov 21, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> So who's got a DISCO t-shirt? About to order one on eBay


Is your "Enforced Holiday" over?


----------



## magneze (Nov 21, 2017)

Finished the last episode last night. Overall I really enjoyed it - never really been heavily into Star Trek. The Klingon masks were pretty awful - really don't now why they had to be like that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 21, 2017)

magneze said:


> Is your "Enforced Holiday" over?



Yeah, today. Been in a mirror universe for an entire month


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm not buing Discovery merch. Its not even worth a mug. I'm getting The Expanse merch for myself at xmas


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 21, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> So who's got a DISCO t-shirt? About to order one on eBay



I dont get the Disco reference. What does the t-shirt mean in the trek universe?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I dont get the Disco reference. What does the t-shirt mean in the trek universe?


DISCOvery, I believe.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> DISCOvery, I believe.


I do love those little touches... the Disco t-shirts, the f-wording, the boozing and shagging... makes for a different ST.

ETA:  not to mention Klingon boobies


----------



## scifisam (Nov 22, 2017)

I now like the show, having been meh up till 



Spoiler



the Harry Mudd episode. The best character is definitely Stamets - likeable but also complex and very useful for plots but not in a deus ex machina way.

Tilly is OK but is leaning a bit too much towards a Neelix type of role and I wanted every alien they met to kill him. I guess at least on this show if she does end up that bad there's a chance she might actually be knocked off. 

Lorca is cool - they've tried dark captains before but he is a genuine bastard, while not being evil. The way he manipulated Stamets into doing one more jump was cool, then usurped by Stamets' strength of moral integrity and lack of physical integrity.

The Klingons have their drawbacks (why did they decide on a style of make-up that makes acting impossible as well as having them speak a "foreign" language thus making acting that way virtually impossible?) but they are at least genuinely bad - usually Klingons are all bark. The female spy Klingon still manages to have a personality and believable story arc despite everything.

The random aliens are very cool. Ripper, the space whale, the sentient peace-loving forest that's just as misguidedly centrist as you'd expect something that hippyish to be.

Michael Burnham is OK. Don't know why I don't like her that much, though I don't dislike her either. Can't be arsed about the romance.

I know it's only a few episodes in but it'd be nice if the other characters had a bit of a personality. 

Tyler is definitely Voq. He had a conversation with Michael about her having trouble with conflicting emotions, and he said he knew that was just being human (which is disparaging from a Klingon POV). Then she introduced herself, and it went like this: 

We've met.
- Have we? Let's try it again.

Then in the last episode she says that Tyler "put on a facade." Obviously she doesn't know he's not really the man she met before (because if he was on the ship he was supposed to be on they'd have met before Discovery) but if he is Voq then it's dramatic irony. There are lots of little things like that that will have a double meaning if he really is Tyler. 

And he doesn't know either, except very deep down. A sleeper agent. His memories of torture also jibe with memories of being operated on to look human.

As long as he's the only one, I don't mind. I gave up on Westworld when it became clear that pretty much anyone could be a robot - it made the story meaningless.

Lorca definitely had a strong suspicion (at least) that he was sending the Admiral off to be captured. He suggested it as a way to stop her from taking his ship away and he was pissed off when she returned alive.

If they're in an alternative universe now that happens to be the ST:OS canon universe, then that's a clever way of getting away with setting their show essentially in the ST universe but with their own designs and fairly significant changes. Or, given what Stamets said about "so many possibilities", this could be them leaping to that universe just for one episode, to then either return to their own universe or to go on to more. Though hopefully not too many - this isn't Sliders.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 22, 2017)

scifisam said:


> I now like the show, having been meh up till
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good break down. U should do this per episode.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

It's been absolutely fucking shit so far for me. Dodgy plot lines, and endless blokesy bombs, explosions and battles. I love Star Trek but this appears to be more like a medieval battle set in space.

And some of the actions of the characters are wildly improbable. I'm five episodes in and close to bailing as apart from the nice modern, touchy feely references it's just Big Explosions And Battles In Space Unlimited and that isn't what Star Trek was to me,



Spoiler: bit of a plot here



Would Picard let a creature be chained up and put in obvious pain just so his ship could go faster? Nofuckingway is the answer

And they the fuck did that woman have to go off to check out the spacecraft is a space suit and put herself at such ridiculous risk

And why was the captain pootling along in a shuttle when he was captured

And the bit where the two of the escaped a Klingon prison was really ludicrous


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2017)

Keep with it , things may make more sense by the time you get to end of the first half of the series , in fact EPs 6,7&8 definitely feel more trek ISH , and the captain isn't Jean Luc it's earlier in trek lore so the federation isn't as ' right on '


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Would Picard let a creature be chained up and put in obvious pain just so his ship could go faster? Nofuckingway is the answer



that really jars but stick with it- sod picard, would Rodenberry ever have allowed such a script as that? But things do improve. Theres a 'Proper Star Trek' one coming up


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

I'll give it two more episodes, tops. 

Bit troubling that I haven't warmed to a single character yet. The Spudhead one is particularly preposterous. There's no way he'd get to a high rank with his attitude and vanity.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> I'll give it two more episodes, tops.
> 
> Bit troubling that I haven't warmed to a single character yet. The Spudhead one is particularly preposterous. There's no way he'd get to a high rank with his attitude and vanity.



I didn't think it was very star trek until the Harry Mudd ep, then it went in the right direction from there.....but still needs some work


----------



## Crispy (Nov 30, 2017)

Compared to S1 of TNG, it's off to a flying start.


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Compared to S1 of TNG, it's off to a flying start.


I remember rewatching the very first episode of TNG a couple of years ago, and it was cringeworthily bad


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

T & P said:


> I remember rewatching the very first episode of TNG a couple of years ago, and it was cringeworthily bad


all Star Trek shows I've seen are charmingly naff, though. The first Star Trek had the King Of All Hams in it, for pete's sake!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 30, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Compared to S1 of TNG, it's off to a flying start.



I'm amazed it got to season 3, but thank god it did!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

cybershot said:


> I'm amazed it got to season 3, but thank god it did!


Were there only 3 seasons? it seemed to last for the whole of the 90s


----------



## cybershot (Nov 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Were there only 3 seasons? it seemed to last for the whole of the 90s



7 seasons, the first two were terrible. It only picked up when Roddenberry was less hands on! Go figure.

It didn't get picked up by the BBC until 1991 or something like that, but which time the states were on season 4, the only way to watch here before then was to rent the VHS tapes.

There should have been an 8th season, but they decided to go with making films instead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

cybershot said:


> 7 seasons, the first two were terrible. It only picked up when Roddenberry was less hands on! Go figure.
> 
> There should have been an 8th season, but they decided to go with making films instead.


Just checked and it was made between 1987 and 1994. Must have been repeated a lot here in the 90s then as it always seemed to be on on Monday nights in my skunk/student years


----------



## cybershot (Nov 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Just checked and it was made between 1987 and 1994. Must have been repeated a lot here in the 90s then as it always seemed to be on on Monday nights in my skunk/student years



Argh, you posted before I edited my post to include that vital info, so I'll post it again:

It didn't get picked up by the BBC until 1991 or something like that, but which time the states were on season 4, the only way to watch here before then was to rent the VHS tapes.

When Sky picked it up, they went crazy with daily episodes.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

I think I've got episode 6 coming up. It's got to be better than the deeply average stuff I've sat through now.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Just checked and it was made between 1987 and 1994. Must have been repeated a lot here in the 90s then as it always seemed to be on on Monday nights in my skunk/student years



Yeah, it was shown four years behind the UK so was on through most of the nineties.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> I think I've got episode 6 coming up. It's got to be better than the deeply average stuff I've sat through now.



I think I felt like you at this point, episode 6 in my book is not great either, however episode 7 is brilliant, and has nothing to do with the actual plot of the whole series... Go figure. It's a proper episode of Star Trek!

The last two episodes are good too, and leaves a nice cliffhanger for January.

Looking back I can see how the series is probably not good for the binge watcher. I'd probably have given up myself if I was binging, yet watching it weekly made those bad episodes enough of a distant memory to watch it again the following week and be mildly excited about it, just because it was Star Trek!


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2017)

It seems a small miracle TNG managed to pull it off. I would imagine hardline Trekkies would have been apprehensive about a sequel to TOS, and I suspect the first episodes would not have allayed their fears. But it certainly got better and batter as the seasons progressed, and imvho had better stories overall and was more gripping than TOS. Also, Picard.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

OK, so episode 7 was actually like a proper Star Trek episode - the sort of thing that Kirk would have been involved in. Much more fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2017)

cybershot said:


> 7 seasons, the first two were terrible. It only picked up when Roddenberry was less hands on! Go figure.
> 
> It didn't get picked up by the BBC until 1991 or something like that, but which time the states were on season 4, the only way to watch here before then was to rent the VHS tapes.
> 
> There should have been an 8th season, but they decided to go with making films instead.




*warm feelings*


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2017)

Heh, I remember going to a fancy dress party in those days and I was totally lazy about it, so purchased a Mars Bar on the way, placing it, still wrapped, on my forehead, when asked who i'd come as


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> OK, so episode 7 was actually like a proper Star Trek episode - the sort of thing that Kirk would have been involved in. Much more fun.


see, you were flagging at the same point I was. Its 'star trek chance' and nostalgia credits were running low, but the time loop one does the job. This klingon stuff needs putting to bed tho. Such a wank idea to have them wearing masks. Or what might as well be masks for all the face movement you get


----------



## agricola (Nov 30, 2017)

cybershot said:


> 7 seasons, the first two were terrible. It only picked up when Roddenberry was less hands on! Go figure.
> 
> It didn't get picked up by the BBC until 1991 or something like that, but which time the states were on season 4, the only way to watch here before then was to rent the VHS tapes.
> 
> There should have been an 8th season, but they decided to go with making films instead.



Apologies if you've seen this already, but if not here is a very good documentary called "Chaos on the Bridge" (on Netflix) specifically about the goings-on during the first two seasons of TNG.  A flavour of it:



(clip changed)


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> OK, so episode 7 was actually like a proper Star Trek episode - the sort of thing that Kirk would have been involved in. Much more fun.



Definitely worth pushing through to the mid-season finale I reckon


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 4, 2017)

4 eps in and I like it. Great leads and looks impressive.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 5, 2017)

I did not expect this

Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino has pitched idea for new film


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 5, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> I did not expect this
> 
> Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino has pitched idea for new film


I'm a doctor, not a motherfuckin' bricklayer!


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Omaplata (Dec 5, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> I did not expect this
> 
> Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino has pitched idea for new film



QT has talked about this before, if memory serves correct he talked about remaking classic episodes as films.  I would have loved some kirk/spock/bones bickering QT style.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2017)

A couple of years ago, he said on the Nerdist podcast that he'd like to make longer versions of either: The City on the Edge of Forever - Wikipedia or Yesterday's Enterprise - Wikipedia


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2017)

he hasn't made a good film since Jackie Brown but all the same I'd love to see him have a go


----------



## T & P (Dec 5, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> I did not expect this
> 
> Star Trek: Quentin Tarantino has pitched idea for new film


KLINGON, MOTHERFUCKER! DO YOU SPEAK IT?


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2017)

Still way too much BATTLE! WAR! EXPLODING SPACESHIPS! and far too few Picard-type intellectual ruminations.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Still way too much BATTLE! WAR! EXPLODING SPACESHIPS! and far too few Picard-type intellectual ruminations.



Ruminations are so 90s. Battle! War! etc are very much the zeitgeist.


----------



## T & P (Dec 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Still way too much BATTLE! WAR! EXPLODING SPACESHIPS! and far too few Picard-type intellectual ruminations.


I don’t think Lorca is the philosophical type tbh


----------



## gosub (Dec 7, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Ruminations are so 90s. Battle! War! etc are very much the zeitgeist.


Have a  rather than a like.  (not disagreeing)


----------



## Santino (Dec 7, 2017)

Remember when a hostile ship would be threatening the Enterprise and Picard would instantly arrange a meeting in Conference Room 2?


----------



## agricola (Dec 7, 2017)

Santino said:


> Remember when a hostile ship would be threatening the Enterprise and Picard would instantly arrange a meeting in Conference Room 2?



the one in "Ensign Ro" is the best one of those


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 8, 2017)

Just finished it - looking fwd to the next 6 eps. I liked the cliffhanger, I'm thinking


Spoiler



stuck in the Delta Quadrandt


 or 



Spoiler



the mirror universe as hinted at in the thread


----------



## Omaplata (Dec 8, 2017)

Santino said:


> Remember when a hostile ship would be threatening the Enterprise and Picard would instantly arrange a meeting in Conference Room 2?



I remember the glory days! When Den of Geek did a 'revisiting' series on ST:TNG each episode had a 'Time until Meeting' and a brief description of said meeting.  Good old days etc.

Revisiting Star Trek TNG: Datalore


----------



## Red Sky (Dec 17, 2017)

S'alright but I wish the Klingons weren't so crap at fighting. If they were going to wholly re imagine them they should have taken a leaf out of the Idiran (Holy) Book.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 8, 2018)

1st 

Just seen new episode. Not bad. Good to see it back.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

Great episode.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 8, 2018)

i cant see how this fits into the star trek universe of kirk and co?

i thought we would see them in kirks time line. instead its a completely different parallel uni


----------



## maomao (Jan 8, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> i cant see how this fits into the star trek universe of kirk and co?
> 
> i thought we would see them in kirks time line. instead its a completely different parallel uni



ETA: oops sorry, spoilered now


Spoiler



It's the same parallel universe that has been visited in _DS9_ and the grossly underrated _Enterprise._


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2018)

this'll be the frakes directed evil mirror world one then. Will torrent later. Less klingons the better


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2018)

Strong  lots to like story wise but on pleasing details I enjoyed the knife fight in the turbolift. Terran Empire as hammily camp fascist as ever. Never change, universe where the nazis won the war. Just stay in the other universe.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 9, 2018)

Loved it.



Spoiler



The doc got it in the neck!


----------



## Graymalkin (Jan 9, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genuinely shocked by that!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 9, 2018)

Enjoyed it, but equally, as a first season arc, don't really want them to spend too much time there, but I guess the whole of the 2nd part of the season will be.

Would be good to also have episodes of the other Discovery in the proper universe.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> i cant see how this fits into the star trek universe of kirk and co?
> 
> i thought we would see them in kirks time line. instead its a completely different parallel uni





Spoiler



In the original time-line, Kirk's time follows on from the events in _Discovery_ - its the same universe.  However this and the next episode relate to a ship from Kirk's time and universe, brought back to the parallel universe and last seen during a couple of episodes (possibly the only decent episodes) of _Enterprise_.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Enjoyed it, but equally, as a first season arc, don't really want them to spend too much time there, but I guess the whole of the 2nd part of the season will be.
> 
> Would be good to also have episodes of the other Discovery in the proper universe.





Spoiler



Its a shame they made it clear Lorca wasn't on the mirror _Discovery_, as it would have been an easy joke to make that the mirror Lorca was actually a nice bloke.



eta spoiler


----------



## cybershot (Jan 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the original time-line, Kirk's time follows on from the events in _Discovery_ - its the same universe.  However this and the next episode relate to a ship from Kirk's time and universe, brought back to the parallel universe and last seen during a couple of episodes (possibly the only decent episodes) of _Enterprise_.





Spoiler



The timeline of all this confuses me. The Defiant goes missing in Kirk's time But in the mirror universe is somehow many years before?? My TOS knowledge is poor (I don't really like it) and I only watched through Enterprise once and don't really remember the story, was it the Defiant involved in that too? I guess I'm just being simple, but i suppose there is no explanation of how the Defiant seemed to end up decades in the past in the sense of the mirror universe. I may have to revisit these episodes at the weekend


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The timeline of all this confuses me. The Defiant goes missing in Kirk's time But in the mirror universe is somehow many years before?? My TOS knowledge is poor (I don't really like it) and I only watched through Enterprise once and don't really remember the story, was it the Defiant involved in that too? I guess I'm just being simple, but i suppose there is no explanation of how the Defiant seemed to end up decades in the past in the sense of the mirror universe. I may have to revisit these episodes at the weekend





Spoiler



In a Mirror, Darkly (episode)


----------



## maomao (Jan 9, 2018)

Spoiler



As it's been up on Netflix for 36 hours now do we really need to keep using spoiler tags?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I speculate that mirror Lorca is the actual Lorca we're seeing. The good Lorca died with his crew.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 9, 2018)

I pray we get to see more Captain Killy


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 9, 2018)

i find tilly /killy annoying but did rather like her character in the mirror 'verse


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> I pray we get to see more Captain Killy


Evil Willow moment


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> I pray we get to see more Captain Killy





Spoiler



"If you greeted me that way, Connor, I'd cut out your tongue and use it to lick my boots."


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2018)

One thing slightly annoying me is how little we've seen or heard from the other bridge crew members. Evil Fascist Keyla got a line last night but I had to look her name up before typing this one. Perhaps the long term plan is to do more with the supporting cast.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2018)

its always nice to visit star treks evil mirror because it has no subtlety whatsoever. Theres no ambiguities surrounding what they are or why they are evil. They just full on are.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 9, 2018)

I think it's a testament to how well written TNG was that it never had to resort to this mirror universe lark.

Could you imagine an evil Picard with a goaty!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 10, 2018)

I like Star Trek, but only ever really watched the Original Series, all of the films, and some of TNG. Discovery has been the only one I've watched from the start (I started Enterprise, but kept falling asleep), so I don't really get where all this alternative universe stuff connects with the everything else. It hasn't spoiled my enjoyment of discovery though, and I am enjoying it as long as I don't remind myself it is supposed to be before Kirk era Star Trek.

The only reference I got from the latest episode was Jason Isaacs doing a Scots accent.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I think it's a testament to how well written TNG was that it never had to resort to this mirror universe lark.
> 
> Could you imagine an evil Picard with a goaty!


DS9 was much better written than TNG and had plenty of mirror universe episodes.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Could you imagine an evil Picard with a goaty!



Also: evil Picard is judging you


----------



## maomao (Jan 10, 2018)

strung out said:


> DS9 was much better written than TNG and had plenty of mirror universe episodes.


DS9 may have been well written but the acting was fucking terrible.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2018)

maomao said:


> DS9 may have been well written but the acting was fucking terrible.


No worse than TNG (although Patrick Stewart was a class above anything seen in Star Trek before or since)


----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2018)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In a Mirror, Darkly (episode)



Enterprise entering canon pretty well, what with the reference in Star Trek 2009 to Admiral Archer's dog.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2018)

Surely any nudge-nudge references to Enterprise are going to be wasted on people who either didn't bother watching it or watched it and then forgot everything about it because it was so dull.

Which is a problem when those two categories between them contain the entire human race.


----------



## maomao (Jan 10, 2018)

strung out said:


> No worse than TNG (although Patrick Stewart was a class above anything seen in Star Trek before or since)


Brent Spiner gave good android. 
Always thought Levar Burton was underrated.
Marina Sirtis was famously terrible but I fancied her so I'm allowing it.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 10, 2018)

I didn't mind Enterprise. Also preferred Voyager to DS9 and TNG. I saw Lifeforce before TNG so that was it for Patrick Stewart and me.


----------



## maomao (Jan 10, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I didn't mind it. Also preferred Voyager to DS9 and TNG. I saw Lifeforce before TNG so that was it for Patrick Stewart and me.


Voyager was unforgivable. How the fuck they managed to film seven series of fucking Janeway and Neelix skipping round Brigadoon on the holodeck but they cancelled Enterprise after four I will never fathom.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2018)

Voyager wasn't that bad. I like the episode where 70f9 fights the Rock in some alien gladiator pit


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 10, 2018)

a side note:

i remember when voyager was still airing on BBC 2 just after 9/11 happened. The Beeb made the decision to change the episode to one they had already aired 'due to recent events'. the planned episode was deemed not to be in keeping with the mood of recent events. Completely daft as 9/11 happened on a wednesday from what I remember and voyager was broadcast on sundays.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 10, 2018)

Voyager was dull as, but /and it kind of intrigued me that the only sort of female captain they could imagine back in those days was literally a reincarnated Katharine Hepburn, right down to the Edwardian style hairbun and the clipped vowels.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 10, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> 9/11 happened on a wednesday from what I remember and voyager was broadcast on sundays.


9/11 was a Tuesday.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 10, 2018)

makes it even more daft.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 10, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Voyager was dull as, but /and it kind of intrigued me that the only sort of female captain they could imagine back in those days was literally a reincarnated Katharine Hepburn, right down to the Edwardian style hairbun and the clipped vowels.



Someone else originally got the part. They walked off set on first day of filming.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Someone else originally got the part. They walked off set on first day of filming.



u make it sound like she left because it was crap. she quit as she realised weekly tv episode formula was too demanding.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 10, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> u make it sound like she left because it was crap. she quit as she realised weekly tv episode formula was too demanding.



she probably thought that too.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Someone else originally got the part. They walked off set on first day of filming.



Genevieve Bujold. Everyone's been quite circumspect about what actually happened, other than "not a good fit for episodic television". Who knows - there's lots of lines to memorise every day, limited retakes etc


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 10, 2018)

you basically just repeating what I said.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 10, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> you basically just repeating what I said.



No, I expanded upon it.


----------



## Graymalkin (Jan 11, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I think it's a testament to how well written TNG was that it never had to resort to this mirror universe lark.
> 
> Could you imagine an evil Picard with a goaty!



It was done last year in comic form.  Haven't read it.

Star Trek: The Next Generation - Mirror Broken


----------



## cybershot (Jan 11, 2018)

Comics aren’t cannon.


----------



## agricola (Jan 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I think it's a testament to how well written TNG was that it never had to resort to this mirror universe lark.
> 
> Could you imagine an evil Picard with a goaty!



I suppose the Mirror Universe Enterprise-D (and its attendant bearded Picard) must have been present with all the other parallel universe Enterprise-Ds that turned up in the seventh season episode "Parallels".


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2018)

agricola said:


> I suppose the Mirror Universe Enterprise-D (and its attendant bearded Picard) must have been present with all the other parallel universe Enterprise-Ds that turned up in the seventh season episode "Parallels".


Lets just enjoy divorce-beard Riker in all his hirsute glory:


----------



## Santino (Jan 15, 2018)

What I liked about all the parallel-universe Enterprises was that most of them didn't have Picard on, suggesting that in most possible universes he had been killed by the Borg or something.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 15, 2018)

agricola said:


> I suppose the Mirror Universe Enterprise-D (and its attendant bearded Picard) must have been present with all the other parallel universe Enterprise-Ds that turned up in the seventh season episode "Parallels".



Good episode that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2018)

Santino said:


> What I liked about all the parallel-universe Enterprises was that most of them didn't have Picard on, suggesting that in most possible universes he had been killed by the Borg or something.



or locutus never got rescued and so with his biological distinctiveness added the borg were able to out think the federation


----------



## agricola (Jan 15, 2018)

I think todays episode may be in my top four or five Star Trek episodes ever made.



Spoiler



and not just because of the mirror universe underwear


----------



## Santino (Jan 15, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> or locutus never got rescued and so with his biological distinctiveness added the borg were able to out think the federation


Then there should be a Borg version of the Enterprise somewhere in that pile.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Lets just enjoy divorce-beard Riker in all his hirsute glory:



He directed last week's episode


----------



## agricola (Jan 15, 2018)

Santino said:


> Then there should be a Borg version of the Enterprise somewhere in that pile.



Perhaps the changes brought about by the Borg would have resulted in "their" Enterprise not being enough of an Enterprise to be affected by that rift, or whatever it was.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 15, 2018)

Right let's get back on topic, because if you haven't watched this weeks Discovery, get on it!!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 15, 2018)

another great episode. really loving star trek back on our screens


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2018)

Excellent episode. I love how it's all coming together now. Are we doing spoilers? I'll put stuff in spoilers in case.



Spoiler



Excellent to know everyone was right about Tyler being Voq. It became more and more obvious with every passing episode. It's especially hilarious that the tribble on Lorca's desk played absolutely no role in uncovering him 

I haven't read what you've all been saying the past couple of episodes, but I'm guessing we're all on the same page with Lorca being mirror universe Lorca? I'd say this episode finally started to tie that in—that absolutely was a little smile at the end when the Emperor came on screen. It's all part of his plan to see through his coup. All the speculation over Voq/Tyler is essentially the red herring, and the main not-who-he-says-he-is has been Lorca all along. 

I'm guessing the rest of the season will be about Lorca continuing to position the pieces for the coup through the unsuspecting Michael, her finding out, Stamets and Stamets finding a way back home, and her killing Lorca (or letting the Emperor do it). That way by the start of season 2 Burnham will be captain of the Discovery back in our universe again (since I assume mirror Lorca killed real Lorca when he first came across).

Oh, and mirror universe number one (I don't know her name) is totes starting to suspect Michael isn't what she says she is.



Loving this so much.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 15, 2018)

Set your faces to stunned.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2018)

And of course mirror Saru will become an ally. But might double cross her in the end because stockholm syndrome.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm not seeing how lorca is evil lorca, when would the switch have taken place?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 15, 2018)

Maybe something to do with the Defiant.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2018)

He used spore drive tech via his Stamets to get there in the first place after the coup (it was his backup plan in case it went wrong, which it did). He killed real Lorca, slipped into his place seamlessly. 

Remember the split-second screenshot of the list of jumps in the episode before the xmas break? One of them had Lorca's name next to it. Lorca inputted something to make sure Stamets took him back to the mirror universe.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2018)

I've figured he was mirror Lorca for a couple of episodes now, but at first I thought he was perhaps good and was trying to undermine the Empire, but that last scene with the Emperor and that almost-grin on his face... nah, he's evil.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2018)

Here's that readout again:


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 16, 2018)

If Evil Lorca is trying to kill the Evil Emperor doesn't that make him a Good Lorca, even if he is from the mirror universe?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> If Evil Lorca is trying to kill the Evil Emperor doesn't that make him a Good Lorca, even if he is from the mirror universe?


nah man, you don't get to be good by killing Ming the Merciless if you just want to be Ming the Merciless 2


----------



## bemused (Jan 16, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> If Evil Lorca is trying to kill the Evil Emperor doesn't that make him a Good Lorca, even if he is from the mirror universe?



I'm waiting for the inevitable time travel lark.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 16, 2018)

bemused said:


> I'm waiting for the inevitable time travel lark.



Or shoehorning the Borg into it. Enterprise managed it, so I'm pretty sure STD will. 

Actually don't mind too much (even if it doesn't fit into the timelines established/ruined) as I do like a bit of Borg in my Trek...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 16, 2018)

Really enjoyed last night's episode


----------



## bemused (Jan 16, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Or shoehorning the Borg into it. Enterprise managed it, so I'm pretty sure STD will.
> 
> Actually don't mind too much (even if it doesn't fit into the timelines established/ruined) as I do like a bit of Borg in my Trek...



They need a way to bring folks back at some point.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 16, 2018)

bemused said:


> They need a way to bring folks back at some point.



A Q might be nice and nostalgic


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 16, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Here's that readout again:
> 
> View attachment 125410



Trouble is if you miss these little details you're missing half the point of the show. I didn't pick up on the Voq/Tyler thing because by the time Voq had that conversation with the other Klingon about 'losing everything' I was bored stupid of all the ponderous Klingon dialogue scenes and wasn't paying attention. Lorca's been a dick the whole time so trying to figure out when he may or may not have turned evil or whatever is too much effort. 

I wish they'd just tell a story properly tbh. The stand-alone episodes have mostly been fairy poor, and stringing clever little story arc breadcrumbs through a bunch of mediocre plots is not how to make a great show. I'm almost surprised Steven Moffat isn't on the writing team.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2018)

michael at the start mentions that 'even the light here is different'

Lorca likes to sit in the dark cos his eyes are allegedly a bit fucked.  maybe.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 16, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> michael at the start mentions that 'even the light here is different'
> 
> Lorca likes to sit in the dark cos his eyes are allegedly a bit fucked.  maybe.


good call !! yeah he does seem to use the eye thing a lot


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 16, 2018)

And is there anything to the discussion between Lorca and Michael when he wanted to blow them all to hell but she wanted to do 'the Starfleet thing'? How would that fit into his coup plans?

(I'll be honest, I'm usually doing something else while I watch these so salient details will often pass me by   )


----------



## cybershot (Jan 16, 2018)

I'd still like the perspective of the actual ISS Discovery experiences in the 'correct' universe, to be shown. What are they upto? Fighting Star Fleet? Trying to figure how to get back themselves? These thing's never seem to get shown or talked about.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> michael at the start mentions that 'even the light here is different'
> 
> Lorca likes to sit in the dark cos his eyes are allegedly a bit fucked.  maybe.



That is top class detectivering.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 16, 2018)

I do wonder if that will be one of the things that reveals him. Someone will say "wait, you're not having any problems with your eyes in this universe  ".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2018)

He had problems with his eyes during his first scene on screen, so that would mean he has always been bad Lorca (during this series) and good Lorca was possibly wiped out with his crew when the Buran went down. Maybe Bad Lorca is responsible for the Buran going down.

I dunno. I'm new to all this stuff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 16, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He had problems with his eyes during his first scene on screen, so that would mean he has always been bad Lorca (during this series) and good Lorca was possibly wiped out with his crew when the Buran went down.


Aye, sorry, I may have misunderstood but that was my understanding of the theory: we've never seen Good Lorca on screen, only Bad Lorca.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aye, sorry, I may have misunderstood but that was my understanding of the theory: we've never seen Good Lorca on screen, only Bad Lorca.



I thought someone up thread was saying bad lorca jumped through using the spore drive. I've probably got it wrong though, cos I've no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 16, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I thought someone up thread was saying bad lorca jumped through using the spore drive. I've probably got it wrong though, cos I've no idea what I am talking about.


Ah, yes, they did, and that confused me  

If current Lorca _is_ Bad Lorca, it obviously begs the question "how'd he get to the other universe?", to which I think the current best guess is something to do with the Defiant?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2018)

Can we have a separate thread for future plots?. This thread's evil twin?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2018)

When I talked about the spore drive I meant that mirror Lorca developed it with mirror Stamets in the mirror universe and jumped over when the coup fucked up, which is why no one could find him. Then he knew to get our Stamets to develop it over here so he could get back again.

It might work differently over in the mirror universe, since finding the tardigrade seemed to be a bit of a chance occurrence and it was that that kickstarted things. But it explains why he wanted it on the ship if he figured it was a way to get the spore drive online.

It's difficult atm to speculate what happened when he first jumped through to our universe. Maybe he jumped through individually, without a crew and a big ship, if their spore tech was different in some way to ours. And then made it his mission to track down our Lorca and do away with him so as to take up his place and get on the spore drive research asap to get him back again. And yes, all that happened before we met Lorca.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2018)

I think Colonel Mustard did it in the Library with the Lead Pipe


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2018)

in the jeffries tube with the modulated phaser array


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2018)

Don't mock The Speculation Process™®©


----------



## agricola (Jan 16, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He had problems with his eyes during his first scene on screen, so that would mean he has always been bad Lorca (during this series) and good Lorca was possibly wiped out with his crew when the Buran went down. Maybe Bad Lorca is responsible for the Buran going down.
> 
> I dunno. I'm new to all this stuff.



Didn't he say his eyes had been injured when the Buran went down though (which would imply medical treatment that the medical staff on Discovery would be aware of)?  Also with regards to the deliberate jump he made, it was implied that he was going to lose command of the Discovery when he returned to that starbase - his jump could just have been him trying to do anything to stay in command (just like he did when he encouraged that Admiral to go off to her almost-doom).

I am not saying the speculation about him being the Mirror universe version of himself is wrong, I just like the idea that in a utopian future like that of the Federation there are still people like him around.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2018)

one of the reasons I actually really like having *detective story* in an unusual social situation is cos it shows you more of the time and place than it even does the murder mystery. As a framing device it always wins me over. Foyle's War ffs. But its _good_. Meivilles City&The City. Because the investigation itself naturally leads to exposition with no forcing it. The only real thief-taker in star trek is Odo, and his comedy exploits foiling quark are not quite the same thing. This is why there should be a Section 31 spin off. We know of course that the Federation has prison colonies, humane ones with fair trial etc but what about the real badness within the heart of man? Section 31 wetwork. I'd watch the shit out of it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Section 31 wetwork. I'd watch the shit out of it.


I'll be watching _Special Circumstances _on the other channel


----------



## emanymton (Jan 17, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> When I talked about the spore drive I meant that mirror Lorca developed it with mirror Stamets in the mirror universe and jumped over when the coup fucked up, which is why no one could find him. Then he knew to get our Stamets to develop it over here so he could get back again.
> 
> It might work differently over in the mirror universe, since finding the tardigrade seemed to be a bit of a chance occurrence and it was that that kickstarted things. But it explains why he wanted it on the ship if he figured it was a way to get the spore drive online.
> 
> It's difficult atm to speculate what happened when he first jumped through to our universe. Maybe he jumped through individually, without a crew and a big ship, if their spore tech was different in some way to ours. And then made it his mission to track down our Lorca and do away with him so as to take up his place and get on the spore drive research asap to get him back again. And yes, all that happened before we met Lorca.


What I don't get is why he would want to go back? It's not as though he is going back with some massive advantage that will let him win this time. He has one ship and crew against an empire.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2018)

emanymton said:


> What I don't get is why he would want to go back? It's not as though he is going back with some massive advantage that will let him win this time. He has one ship and crew against an empire.



But he has Burnham and the Discovery, cutting edge tech and our version of the mirror universe's badass captain. He wants to be Emperor, I'd say anyone with their sights set on that in the mirror universe must be pretty driven, even if partly from the point of batshit insanery.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2018)

ah cannot be every other revel has been telegraphed well in advance

don't think the writers are that sneaky


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2018)

emanymton said:


> What I don't get is why he would want to go back? It's not as though he is going back with some massive advantage that will let him win this time. He has one ship and crew against an empire.


That ship can wipe out anything when it's running properly.   Single-handedly was winning the war against the Klingons.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2018)

Did not really help the USS Gagarin, Hoover or muroc even with Full functionally

Maybe winning a whole war on it own would be a little much

Disco is a science ship not a battle crusier


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Did not really help the USS Gagarin, Hoover or muroc even with Full functionally
> 
> Maybe winning a whole war on it own would be a little much
> 
> Disco is a science ship not a battle crusier


They didn't have a spore drive, did they?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2018)

Discovery could not save them even with a spore drive is my point


----------



## agricola (Jan 17, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Discovery could not save them even with a spore drive is my point



The whole point of the spore drive is to go where the Klingon fleet isn't, so it is war-winning technology.  Captain Killy has probably been using it to tribble-bomb Klingon colony worlds.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2018)

did they not  choose to scan the Klingon cloak as that was the war winning technology after they lost the 3 previously mentioned star ships





agricola said:


> Captain Killy has probably been using it to tribble-bomb Klingon colony worlds.



also now that you mention it was Vog around Lorca Tribble...

might of been sloppy writing if he was


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> did they not  choose to scan the Klingon cloak as that was the war winning technology after they lost the 3 previously mentioned star ships


Yes.  But they chose not to run coz they were protecting the planet, they'd been ordered to leave.   They used the spore drive to figure out the cloaking, hacked it then blew the ship(s) up.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2018)

they blew up one ship which itself was ancient but thought it was invisible so had its shield down..

think the discovery would be made short work of if overwhelmed by numbers

surprise attack aside the ship was not sent to the front lines because its not a warship


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> also now that you mention it was Vog around Lorca Tribble...
> 
> might of been sloppy writing if he was



No. The tribble was, we generally assumed, Chekhov's Gun. It's certainly one of the things that added to the "oh yeah, Tyler is _so_ Voq" for me—I was convinced we'd get a scene with him being rumbled by it. That's what makes it all the more amusing—the tribble was a total red herring.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2018)

I'd say a fully-functioning spore drive would be pretty damned handy if you wanted to overthrow an Emperor. Especially considering no one is ever supposed to see her. Security must be tighter than a duck's arse. A spore drive would be super handy indeed.


----------



## agricola (Jan 17, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'd say a fully-functioning spore drive would be pretty damned handy if you wanted to overthrow an Emperor. Especially considering no one is ever supposed to see her. Security must be tighter than a duck's arse. *A spore drive would be super handy indeed.*



Especially if the Emperor's ship is the Defiant, which is at least a decade more advanced than anything else and which probably has a cloaking device by now.


----------



## strung out (Jan 17, 2018)

Still hating this as a Star Trek fan. It's perfectly fine television, just not Star Trek.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 17, 2018)

strung out said:


> Still hating this as a Star Trek fan. It's perfectly fine television, just not Star Trek.



Care to voice a slightly fuller opinion? Not star trek as opposed to all the other series before, which were so similar.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2018)

It's the best trek since TNG. By a mile.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 17, 2018)

nice choice of director for the last episode anyways


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2018)

whoa whoa whoa what's all this stuff about Lorca?
The Voq/Tyler bit was obvious from the outset - massively telegraphed. 
but I failed to spot anything about any evil Lorcas. What? How? He did smile weirdly at the end, granted, but how are people getting that he's from a mirror universe? He's ruthless, but what else?


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> whoa whoa whoa what's all this stuff about Lorca?
> The Voq/Tyler bit was obvious from the outset - massively telegraphed.
> but I failed to spot anything about any evil Lorcas. What? How? He did smile weirdly at the end, granted, but how are people getting that he's from a mirror universe? He's ruthless, but what else?


A few episodes ago he looked in the mirror and his reflection stayed there after he left.


----------



## strung out (Jan 18, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Care to voice a slightly fuller opinion? Not star trek as opposed to all the other series before, which were so similar.


I don't think it's that controversial an opinion - it's got the lowest audience approval rating of any Star Trek series on rotten tomatoes, only 55%. The 'twists' are so obviously telegraphed that there are barely any surprises, and the lack of any continuity with the already established Star Trek universe just grates on me more and more with each passing episode.

I'm a huge Star Trek fan, but if you compare this against other contemporary sci-fi on TV at the moment like The Expanse, this pales in comparison.


----------



## maomao (Jan 18, 2018)

strung out said:


> I don't think it's that controversial an opinion - it's got the lowest audience approval rating of any Star Trek series on rotten tomatoes, only 55%. The 'twists' are so obviously telegraphed that there are barely any surprises, and the lack of any continuity with the already established Star Trek universe just grates on me more and more with each passing episode.
> 
> I'm a huge Star Trek fan, but if you compare this against other contemporary sci-fi on TV at the moment like The Expanse, this pales in comparison.



I think the Rotten Tomatoes thing is a bit of a red herring. There are very few series that come with the baggage that a new Star Trek series does. People who review The Expanse (for example) on Rotten Tomatoes are people who've mostly enjoyed it enough to sit through the whole thing and write a review. The 45% negative reviews of Discovery will mostly be TOS, TNG and DS9 fans who are upset at the lack of Kirk, Picard or Sisko. This is currently the fastest moving thread in the U75 tv & film forum, suggesting that a lot of people are watching and enjoying it. I'm not sure what else a tv programme can aspire to other than to be widely watched and enjoyed.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 18, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> A few episodes ago he looked in the mirror and his reflection stayed there after he left.



That was Stamets, not Lorca.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> That was Stamets, not Lorca.


Stamets is the key.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 18, 2018)

strung out said:


> I don't think it's that controversial an opinion - it's got the lowest audience approval rating of any Star Trek series on rotten tomatoes, only 55%. The 'twists' are so obviously telegraphed that there are barely any surprises, and the lack of any continuity with the already established Star Trek universe just grates on me more and more with each passing episode.
> 
> I'm a huge Star Trek fan, but if you compare this against other contemporary sci-fi on TV at the moment like The Expanse, this pales in comparison.



Isnt that a criticism of the quality rather than its inherent star trekness. There is continuity of estabished star trek universe as well.


----------



## strung out (Jan 18, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Isnt that a criticism of the quality rather than its inherent star trekness. There is continuity of estabished star trek universe as well.


To me it's unrecognisable as something that will become the Original Series and then The Next Generation. They've changed too much of the continuity, visually it doesn't look like Star Trek, and it's lost all of the optimism that every Star Trek series has had up to now.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2018)

strung out said:


> To me it's unrecognisable as something that will become the Original Series and then The Next Generation. They've changed too much of the continuity, visually it doesn't look like Star Trek, and it's lost all of the optimism that every Star Trek series has had up to now.



My mate has this problem, and I tell him to just let it fucking go.

It's 2018, you can't make a show now and make it look like something from the 1950s. Technology has moved on in the real world, we just have to accept the subtle changes and move on and use our imaginations to fill in the blanks. It's TV at the end of the day.

However, it does annoy me they decided to do another prequel. Trek needs to move on beyond Kirk and co, and even Picard. Let's move on, another 80+ years from TNG. Let's deal with the aftermath of Romulus destruction in the prime timeline just before Spock jumped into the Kelvin timeline. New species, new tech. That's what I really hoped for when they announced a new series.


----------



## strung out (Jan 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> My mate has this problem, and I tell him to just let it fucking go.
> 
> It's 2018, you can't make a show now and make it look like something from the 1950s. Technology has moved on in the real world, we just have to accept the subtle changes and move on and use our imaginations to fill in the blanks. It's TV at the end of the day.
> 
> However, it does annoy me they decided to do another prequel. Trek needs to move on beyond Kirk and co, and even Picard. Let's move on, another 80+ years from TNG. Let's deal with the aftermath of Romulus destruction in the prime timeline just before Spock jumped into the Kelvin timeline. New species, new tech. That's what I really hoped for when they announced a new series.


If they'd set this 20 or 30 years ahead of DS9 and Voyager, I'd have been much more fine with it. Also, Kelvin timeline is shit. Just tell a story in the universe that already exists and stop fucking about with alternate timelines and mirror universes.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 18, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> That was Stamets, not Lorca.


Ooooops


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 18, 2018)

strung out said:


> Just tell a story in the universe that already exists and stop fucking about with alternate timelines and mirror universes.



This, really. Star Trek being what it is I expect a certain amount of temporal / dimensional fucking about sooner or later, but to make it a major plot thread on the very first season? Fuck that, that's not why I ever liked Star Trek. It betrays a tragic lack of imagination IMO, making a blatant deus ex machina into a central plot point from the word go. ''Hey, now we can do whatever we like and just say _Oh it's because of the alternate spore universe..._'' Yawn.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> My mate has this problem, and I tell him to just let it fucking go.
> 
> It's 2018, you can't make a show now and make it look like something from the 1950s. Technology has moved on in the real world, we just have to accept the subtle changes and move on and use our imaginations to fill in the blanks. It's TV at the end of the day.
> 
> However, it does annoy me they decided to do another prequel. Trek needs to move on beyond Kirk and co, and even Picard. Let's move on, another 80+ years from TNG. Let's deal with the aftermath of Romulus destruction in the prime timeline just before Spock jumped into the Kelvin timeline. New species, new tech. That's what I really hoped for when they announced a new series.


Eps 7 and 8 of Star Wars prove you can still retain the feel of a fictional universe even if you're working with far superior tech than the original.

My interpretation is that for those who like Trek they're more than just 'subtle changes'. Also, fancier tech has fuck all to do with the themes of the show, such as optimism and, *ahem*, discovery. Yes, *D*iscovery is being made in a different cultural climate, but you could still write something that develops on the original rather than ignores it.

I say all this with a very limited understanding of ST, so couldn't really back up the argument with evidence, just don't think "technology has moved on" really addresses many of the concerns fans have with Discovery.


----------



## strung out (Jan 18, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Eps 7 and 8 of Star Wars prove you can still retain the feel of a fictional universe even if you're working with far superior tech than the original.
> 
> My interpretation is that for those who like Trek they're more than just 'subtle changes'. Also, fancier tech has fuck all to do with the themes of the show, such as optimism and, *ahem*, discovery. Yes, *D*iscovery is being made in a different cultural climate, but you could still write something that develops on the original rather than ignores it.
> 
> I say all this with a very limited understanding of ST, so couldn't really back up the argument with evidence, just don't think "technology has moved on" really addresses many of the concerns fans have with Discovery.


I agree with this. Whatever you think about the Star Wars films, I think most would agree that all 9 films so far clearly come from the same universe (give or take a couple of small continuity errors).

I'm not saying you should go back to how things looked in the 60s, but TNG was set far enough ahead of the Original Series, that it looking vastly different, didn't immediately jar when watching it. Indeed, during flashbacks/time travel etc. the details of the original series and films were still faithful, such as Trials and Tribble-ations, Yesterday's Enterprise, Relics etc. You could believe that all of TOS, TNG, DS9 and Voyager were set in the same universe.

The new films fucked that, and now Discovery is doubling down on the incongruity between the universe that Star Trek has always inhabited, and the one they're claiming it exists in now. It just doesn't feel like the same story and the same universe. You couple that with the deeply troubling pessimism of Discovery and the fact that we're now onto our third different version of the same time period (Original, Kelvin and Mirror universes), and it just comes across as something that isn't what made Star Trek popular, across all of its first four TV incarnations.

I'm watching it because I love Star Trek, and I desperately want it to be good, but nothing so far fills me with hope that it's going to come back on course. They need to bin it off and set a new series after the Dominion war.


----------



## maomao (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm fine with the look of the thing to tell the truth. I was watching TOS on Netflix the other day, the ship's made of washing up bottles and there's a yeoman handing the captain paper readouts from the computer. I don't think anyone needs that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2018)

I know what Strung outs saying on how it doesn't feel tonaly start trek. The Orville feels more like a Star Trek in some ways. But with dirty jokes. I don't mind too much tho, I'm just assuming it'll find its feet in series 2


----------



## strung out (Jan 18, 2018)

maomao said:


> I'm fine with the look of the thing to tell the truth. I was watching TOS on Netflix the other day, the ship's made of washing up bottles and there's a yeoman handing the captain paper readouts from the computer. I don't think anyone needs that.


Yeah, it would be a huge mistake to try and recreate something that looked contemporaneous to the Original Series. But on a show that's 50 years old, telling stories spanning 200 years, in a universe that is virtually boundless, it seems to me deeply conservative to go back to 10 years before the start and try to make something that fits into that story, and is bound to feel completely different.

Anyway, I know I'm putting a proper downer on things - I just want to explain why this show feels so wrong to me and other Star Trek fans, and go some way to explaining the incongruity between the critics ratings and the audience ratings.

For what it's worth, I do think it's fabulously well made, with good performances and decent enough stories (albeit a bit too obvious).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 18, 2018)

maomao said:


> I'm fine with the look of the thing to tell the truth. I was watching TOS on Netflix the other day, the ship's made of washing up bottles and there's a yeoman handing the captain paper readouts from the computer. I don't think anyone needs that.


Again, you can improve the production values without sacrificing the tone and overall look of the show, just like Force Awakens and Jedi(II) did - both those films retained the 'feel' and aesthetic of the original trilogy while using superior tech to produce it.

I'm pretty sure most people aren't arguing for shit effects.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I know what Strung outs saying on how it doesn't feel tonaly start trek. The Orville feels more like a Star Trek in some ways. But with dirty jokes. I don't mind too much tho, I'm just assuming it'll find its feet in series 2


Yeah, this series is bascially the setup for getting Michael set up as Captain for next season.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> whoa whoa whoa what's all this stuff about Lorca?
> The Voq/Tyler bit was obvious from the outset - massively telegraphed.
> but I failed to spot anything about any evil Lorcas. What? How? He did smile weirdly at the end, granted, but how are people getting that he's from a mirror universe? He's ruthless, but what else?



So here's the 'evidence' (whether you think it's evidence or batshittery is up to you):

The main thing is the brief glimpse of the computer read-out in the last episode before Christmas. There's a screenshot of it on the last page (or the one before that). They're making their 100+ spore jumps to get the klingon data, and there's a nice little list of numbered jumps with the coordinates of each one, and then there's a line that says "Override: Captain Lorca" and the next jump has the coordinates listed as 'Unknown'. That's the jump to the mirror universe. The inference being that Lorca jumped them there.

Dotcom's expert reading of the eyes thing: Lorca's had eye issues throughout the series, can't look at bright lights, has to take drops, etc. In the most recent episode, Burnham said, in a totally throwaway line about the mirror universe, "even the light is different here." The inference being that Lorca has mirror universe eyes, which is why he has some issues with them in our universe.

Entirely circumstantial, but at the beginning of the series a lot of people generally thought Lorca was very un-Starfleet-like. His penchant for collecting other species and displaying them like trophies seems rather Terran Empireish. He's even got the skeleton of a gorn. For an example of people speculating that Lorca is a shady dude you can read this article which came out very early on in the season. Obviously they got the Mudd stuff wrong, but it's evidence of people feeling that Lorca wasn't what we'd expect of a typical Starfleet captain.

Once you start thinking about it, lots of little things fall into place. Like why he'd want to bring the tardigrade on board and why he'd be a-okay with using it for the spore drive despite its discomfort. That in itself is _very_ un-Starfleet-like.

Mirror Lorca disappeared after his failed coup against the Emperor. (So did mirror Burnham—I'm excited for that story.) If he somehow used his spore drive tech to attempt the coup, and failed, and found himself in our universe either by design or as the result of an accident, a person so driven to attempt a coup on the most powerful person in the most powerful empire would presumably continue to think of ways to get right back on that. It makes logical sense that, having worked out he's in a mirror universe (our universe) he does exactly what our Disco crew do when they end up in the Terran mirror universe—take the place of his mirror self and try to blend in for his own ends. The ends being, in Lorca's case, to develop the spore drive tech in our universe to a) get him back to his universe, and b) perhaps see if it can be improved upon to make sure his second coup attempt doesn't fail.

His little grin when the Emperor comes on screen is the icing on the speculation cake.

This might all be bollocks. But until proven otherwise, it's totally canon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2018)

I really think the season needs a second viewing to look for more clues.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> at the beginning of the series a lot of people generally thought Lorca was very un-Starfleet-like


Also, when he had Admiral whatsherface over to his quarters, he let her do all the reminiscing and gave non-commital answers. And then she found the gun under his pillow and said something like "you're not the man I used to love"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2018)

And yes, clearly Stamets is absolutely key to all of this. The mirror reflection thing was something I totally overlooked but makes (a bit more) sense now. He's made contact with his mirror self in some kind of spore ether. Whether mirror Stamets has a physical presence or is entirely contained in that spore ether idk, but them being together now could be precisely what Lorca wanted, if it makes the spore drive tech ridiculously more powerful. Or Lorca might not know about that, and it might be his undoing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Also, when he had Admiral whatsherface over to his quarters, he let her do all the reminiscing and gave non-commital answers. And then she found the gun under his pillow and said something like "you're not the man I used to love"



I'd forgotten about that.

I'm more and more convinced.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 22, 2018)

lorca theory confirmed in latest episode.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 22, 2018)

Spoiler code 
 Muatha fucker

*Shakes fist at sky*


----------



## agricola (Jan 22, 2018)

That was very decent indeed



Spoiler



though the bit where Burnham found out that Lorca was mirror Lorca was a bit ewww - _"He... groomed you"_, especially


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 22, 2018)

yeah. that line was odd.....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> lorca theory confirmed in latest episode.



OH HELL YEAH!

Looking forward to watching it tonight


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2018)

(I just fist pumped. I'm such a dork.)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 22, 2018)

Loved that episode.

Lorca is a wrong un, a horrible grooming wrong un!!!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 22, 2018)

hmm lets go to the emperors ship with no way of escape

*strokes chin*


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2018)

the eye thing all along. So now evil stammets is in good stammets body and vice versa like some freaky friday swap?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> the eye thing all along. So now evil stammets is in good stammets body and vice versa like some freaky friday swap?



Is he? I just thought evil Stamets woke up on his ship, and ours woke up on ours? The 'twist' being this was evil Stamets' plan all along because he needed to get out just as much as ours did, but it was played as being all because our Stamets' had his tender moment. Maybe I need to watch it again.

Anyway. VINDICATION.

I may have strutted.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 22, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> hmm lets go to the emperors ship with no way of escape
> 
> *strokes chin*


She went onto the Klingon ship with no means of escape, and on the rebel planet.   It's a star trek thing, they always get in shit like that.

Anyway...you know that episode (without catch-up, intro and credits) is just over 30 minutes...maybe 32.   37 min runtime.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 22, 2018)

american telly

*shrugs*


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2018)

Georgiou didn’t need much convincing.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 22, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Georgiou didn’t need much convincing.


She's defeated a universe...she wants the spore drive to defeat lots of others.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2018)

I thought the reveal was slightly disappointing. Could have played out in a more dramatic/tense moment, though I suppose we got that with Ash/Voq.

Which brings me onto the second point I wish I'd made before Lorca was confirmed - two "he's not who you think he is" in the same series? Maybe it's gonna be all "oooooh, it's a theme", but right now it's a little underwhelming.

Still, feels like the series has got going. Would like to see Mudd back with all this shit going down


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> OH HELL YEAH!





Vintage Paw said:


> VINDICATION.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2018)

(The Giphy page for that one is just full of variations on the same nod exchange. It's a little oddening  )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2018)

I like this version.


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m obviously a bit thick or not paying enough attention, but could someone explain to me this about Lorca



Spoiler



Was that evil Lorca from the beginning of the series then? If so, how and when did he switch places with good Lorca?


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 22, 2018)

One thing to also note: this mirror lorca might explain the female security chief, Landry, in those early episodes. she got a lot of complaints online about acting extremely aggressively. I guess she came over from the Mirror Universe with Lorca......


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2018)

My speculation was that our Lorca was replaced at some indeterminate point before the series began. I guess he killed him, because where would he store him/keep him hostage otherwise? We don't fully understand how Lorca got to our universe in the first place, and yes Landry may well have been part of his crew because she really was un-Starfleet-like (I was glad when she died). We don't have a full timeline for Lorca's past exploits, but I expect we'll find out more now in the next couple of episodes. 

It will be interesting if Lorca succeeds in deposing the Emperor and the next season sees us back in our universe with Burnham as captain of the Disco (or maybe Saru as captain and her as number one?), and with Lorca as mirror Emperor, to be revisited in future storylines.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 22, 2018)

I just hope it doesn't go the way of Lost. Building more and more complex threads that never resolve themselves satisfactorily


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't think it will. It's pretty easy to leave Lorca in the mirror universe, as a go-to adversary when and if they need one in the future. 

Focus now will be on the immediate aftermath of finding out who Lorca really is (including whether he succeeds in Coup Part Two), how Burnham et al deal with it, and whatever is going on with the spore drive and mirror Stamets. If the spore forest on the ship is dead now, that might be how they get around the awkward issue of the drive not being a thing in the rest of Star Trek. But of course they still have to get home. I don't think we're going to see a Voyager type situation, where they are abandoned away from home for the entire series (series in the American sense, i.e. for all the seasons, the entirety of the run). So they will get back, because we still have the Klingon war to deal with. Perhaps they have enough processed spore stuff in those capsules to get them back, and no more after that. Or perhaps they'll have to find another way entirely to return. Interphasic space (or whatever it was called) sends people mad, so it can't be that, unless they find another way. But we still don't know what mirror Stamets' deal is. There's more to come on the spore drive stuff. Definitely.


----------



## agricola (Jan 22, 2018)

Also, one thing I've been thinking about all day at work:



Spoiler



did Burnham eat mirror Saru?


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 23, 2018)

could be. explains why she was hesitant.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2018)

agricola said:


> Also, one thing I've been thinking about all day at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.  Georgiou got her to pick dinner.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 23, 2018)

Not seen the latest episode but I'm too confused by all this. And the characters are crap imo. Don't care about them, can't emotionally invest in them. Will likely keep watching but I don't really rate it very highly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 23, 2018)

agricola said:


> Also, one thing I've been thinking about all day at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DexterTCN said:


> Yup.  Georgiou got her to pick dinner.





Spoiler



Not sure it was clear it was Saru, might just have been a random Kelpien

edit: it was definitely the one she picked from the line-up, just wasn't clear (to me, at least) that it was Saru she picked.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 23, 2018)

Mmm, Kelpian ganglian with fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> One thing to also note: this mirror lorca might explain the female security chief, Landry, in those early episodes. she got a lot of complaints online about acting extremely aggressively. I guess she came over from the Mirror Universe with Lorca......



Pretty sure she was shown in the 'next time on....' clip, so not so sure on that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2018)

*Big reveal* *montage of flashback clips from previous episodes with all the easter eggs teasing the big reveal* *other characters look shocked* is one of my least favourite tropes. Can't think of an example of it being done well.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> *Big reveal* *montage of flashback clips from previous episodes with all the easter eggs teasing the big reveal* *other characters look shocked* is one of my least favourite tropes. Can't think of an example of it being done well.


The Usual Suspects. Sort of.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2018)

Sherlock got away with it once or twice before it got old


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> *Big reveal* *montage of flashback clips from previous episodes with all the easter eggs teasing the big reveal* *other characters look shocked* is one of my least favourite tropes. Can't think of an example of it being done well.


Yup, that's sort of what I was talking about when I said upthread the reveal could have been done better. Just seemed a bit lazy, and stuff like "that's the _only _biological difference" seemed a bit unnecessary and heavy-handed.


S☼I said:


> The Usual Suspects. Sort of.


^ That.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Sherlock got away with it once or twice before it got old



This statement is true of absolutely everything about Sherlock though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked.  Certainly looks very much like him.

Hard to tell without barbecue sauce, obviously.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 23, 2018)

I thought it was Saru. I guess we'll know when she has to meet up with our Saru again. Awwwwwkward.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> *Big reveal* *montage of flashback clips from previous episodes with all the easter eggs teasing the big reveal* *other characters look shocked* is one of my least favourite tropes. Can't think of an example of it being done well.



i never tire of this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2018)

two disturbing emperor lines:
'Have my ganglia'
'he groomed you'


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 23, 2018)

Even when I'm paying enough attention to follow the mirror-universe shenanigans, I can't understand how the good-masquerading-as-evil Burnham isn't just detected straight away by ALL the evil-universe evildoers who were already perfectly ready to kill evil-Burnham.. "Oh I've just dropped into a parallel reality where my words, behaviour, reactions, affect and accessible knowledge are completely different, but people will be totally convinced by This Face" - ??? You don't get to be an evil Emperor without knowing how to read your enemies' true emotions, so surely all that gagging and emoting over a dinner of perfectly good ganglia would have tipped Georghiu off that something wasn't quite right - and with her supposed 'daughter' at that?


----------



## rekil (Jan 23, 2018)

I liked how she folded immediately at the merest whiff of agonizer, told the space nazi everything she could think of, then offered to collaborate. Whatever happened to name, rank and serial number.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2018)

copliker said:


> I liked how she folded immediately at the merest whiff of agonizer, told the space nazi everything she could think of, then offered to collaborate. Whatever happened to name, rank and serial number.


Emperor Georgiou is just a troubled soul who's never been loved. Burnham is obviously playing by the Paddington Bear school of diplomacy, finding the good in people and letting it out with reciprocal trust. _That's _how the Federation wins.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2018)

copliker said:


> I liked how she folded immediately at the merest whiff of agonizer, told the space nazi everything she could think of, then offered to collaborate. Whatever happened to name, rank and serial number.


That tells you about the agoniser then.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

another good episode. 

good cliff hanger to end on.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2018)

Cool , going to watch this on the way home


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2018)

That was great , loving this series


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been watching Enterprise. About 5 eps into it.....does anything actually happen (like is there any real action adventure)? it's all been very gentle and nice so far.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2018)

Didn't enjoy enterprise much tbh , go straight to discovery is my advice


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2018)

That chief security woman from the early episodes then the later ones.

She's the one that killed Callie on BSG  



Spoiler



glad she's dead


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

forgot enterprise even happened. watched couple of episodes when channel 4 I think used to show it. Mainly to see how that bloke who used to star in Desmonds looked. never watched beyond 3-4 episodes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2018)

They did have a mirror universe ting too , a mirror darkly or something, wasn't bad , but apart from that , didn't grip me


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2018)

And that episode was called...

What's Past Is Prologue 

The last two, the next two are called...



Spoiler



The war without, the war within/Will you take my hand?


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2018)

Ace series, continues to deliver


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2018)

Spoiler: episode



Lorca's death was a classic of the Final Boss Defeated genre. Stabbed from behind, staggers towards Michael with his hands out making 'I'm dying' faces, drops to the knees then kicked into pit of doom, falling like the emperor fell n RoJ afte Vader chucks him down his own shaft of doom.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 29, 2018)

Michelle Yeoh high kick 

And a little green Myscillium blob going on Tilly?


----------



## Santino (Jan 29, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: episode
> 
> 
> 
> Lorca's death was a classic of the Final Boss Defeated genre. Stabbed from behind, staggers towards Michael with his hands out making 'I'm dying' faces, drops to the knees then kicked into pit of doom, falling like the emperor fell n RoJ afte Vader chucks him down his own shaft of doom.


He fell into the mushroom thing so there's scope for him to come back. Because of science.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 29, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've been watching Enterprise. About 5 eps into it.....does anything actually happen (like is there any real action adventure)? it's all been very gentle and nice so far.


The theme song still brings back the fear.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: episode
> 
> 
> 
> Lorca's death was a classic of the Final Boss Defeated genre. Stabbed from behind, staggers towards Michael with his hands out making 'I'm dying' faces, drops to the knees then kicked into pit of doom, falling like the emperor fell n RoJ afte Vader chucks him down his own shaft of doom.


I demand a compilation video on youtube


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> And a little green Myscillium blob going on Tilly?



yeah. why did they show that. must come into play. maybe she will develop superpowers like spiderman bitten by spider


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

would be good if they introduced Q into one of the stand alone episodes


----------



## Mation (Jan 29, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, this series is bascially the setup for getting Michael set up as Captain for next season.


That's what I was (quietly!) assuming from the start.



Spoiler



I know we're currently back in the right universe but I reckon it's going to go full Quantum Leap as they try to get back to the right place and time to stop the Klingons winning the war.


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2018)

Mation said:


> That's what I was (quietly!) assuming from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope not..



Spoiler



I'd much rather see Saru as Captain.  Also the ep.14 trailer does suggest that panicky Starfleet will be taking the advice of mirror Georgiou in terms of turning things around, possibly with some form of planetary bombardment.  That may be more amusing than Quantum Leap would be.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 30, 2018)

Mation said:


> That's what I was (quietly!) assuming from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad someone else mentioned 



Spoiler



Quantum Leap


 because that's what I was feeling too.

It was a good episode, but with 3 episodes left, it feels like far too much is trying to be crammed into the opening season. Were they worried it wasn't going to get past one season? I never thought I'd say this about Star Trek, but whoah, let's slow it down a little...



Nanker Phelge said:


> I've been watching Enterprise. About 5 eps into it.....does anything actually happen (like is there any real action adventure)? it's all been very gentle and nice so far.


Enterprise get's going, like all other Trek before Discovery, the first season isn't great, but does set up some character arcs along the way. Seasons 3 and 4 are where it gets going, just like the others did. The Temporal cold war is ace. I think it got cancelled before it should have it was going places.

The mirror universe story arc is also good in Enterprise.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2018)

Did anyone notice how Tilly's hair changed from straight back to glorious curls in the space of a scene. Maybe I only noticed because I love her!


----------



## Mation (Jan 30, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I'm glad someone else mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had to watch each episode at least twice to keep up. But I have watched quite a bit of it on memory unenhancing substances.



cybershot said:


> Enterprise get's going, like all other Trek before Discovery, the first season isn't great, but does set up some character arcs along the way. Seasons 3 and 4 are where it gets going, just like the others did. The Temporal cold war is ace. I think it got cancelled before it should have it was going places.
> 
> The mirror universe story arc is also good in Enterprise.


I started Enterprise again the other day. I didn't get beyond season one last time. This time, it now seems a lot more macho than the science fiction I've got used to watching and reading since. It was really off-putting.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 30, 2018)

Can anyone remind me where we are with TylerVoq (in either mirror universe) ... and what are the odds he's in charge of future non-evil, but devastated postwar future Earth?


----------



## rekil (Jan 30, 2018)

agricola said:


> I hope not..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Burnham's gonna have him for breakfast (and lunch and dinner). 

"Last Night A Space Nazi Made Me Eat A Parallel Universe You" is a potentially good name for a song.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 30, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Can anyone remind me where we are with TylerVoq (in either mirror universe) ... and what are the odds he's in charge of future non-evil, but devastated postwar future Earth?



We don't know the history of how Worf-style klingons look how they look - he was always very cagey about it. Maybe the tech they used on Voq was used again in other ways?

Anyway, Tyler's still in the brig with whatshername. Voq in the mirror universe is presumably dead if he didn't get off that planet before the Emperor started bombarding it. I think it's clear Tyler will be in some way involved in whatever happens now with the war.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 30, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> We don't know the history of how Worf-style klingons look how they look - he was always very cagey about it. Maybe the tech they used on Voq was used again in other ways?



chatting to my cousin about this yesterday , he seems to think it will be address ion the series...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 30, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> chatting to my cousin about this yesterday , he seems to think it will be address ion the series...



I think Worf was on about why TOS klingons looked different to TNG and onwards klingons, and TOS was post-Disco, but at the same time TOS klingons look even more different to Disco klingons than Worf et al. TOS looked far more human, and TNG-onwards looked more like a cross between human and Disco klingons.

_If_ they wanted to go there, and establish the canon of why klingons have looked different, they could use Tyler's tech but I don't know that they will because it would be a massive huge interjection into the lore, and it would probably involve some very dubious ethical stuff. But it could be done if somehow Tyler and whatsherface decide to end the war by using that tech en masse somehow (weaponising it?) to turn all the klingons more humanlike, so we get the klingons who look more like TOS klingons, and then over time either they naturally breed back slowly more towards their original Disco-types or make a concerted effort to change back for ideological (war, rah!) reasons—which would presumably eventually get them looking like Worf.

But I'm not, as I say, certain they'll do that because of the implications for all of lore ever. Maybe it'll be hinted at, idk.

It certainly would explain why Worf was so cagey about it - if he knew the reason they looked different over time was because they'd been turned more human. Fucking sacrilege!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 30, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Can anyone remind me where we are with TylerVoq (in either mirror universe) ... and what are the odds he's in charge of future non-evil, but devastated postwar future Earth?


That's probably the next episode.  The war without, the war within.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 30, 2018)

Well it's all gone a bit chop-sock-pew-pew-pew, but extra retro points for having a traditional "wobble around on deck while under fire" interlude. I liked all the extra cgi inter dimensional spin and flipping during the jumps between 'verses as well.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 30, 2018)

Jason Isaac's twitter is currently a wonder.

Jason Isaacs (@jasonsfolly) on Twitter


----------



## Mation (Jan 30, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Jason Isaac's twitter is currently a wonder.
> 
> Jason Isaacs (@jasonsfolly) on Twitter


Crikey. What is that?!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 30, 2018)

Mation said:


> Crikey. What is that?!


That's great, that is.

Now I'm off to kill santa.


----------



## strung out (Feb 1, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think Worf was on about why TOS klingons looked different to TNG and onwards klingons, and TOS was post-Disco, but at the same time TOS klingons look even more different to Disco klingons than Worf et al. TOS looked far more human, and TNG-onwards looked more like a cross between human and Disco klingons.
> 
> _If_ they wanted to go there, and establish the canon of why klingons have looked different, they could use Tyler's tech but I don't know that they will because it would be a massive huge interjection into the lore, and it would probably involve some very dubious ethical stuff. But it could be done if somehow Tyler and whatsherface decide to end the war by using that tech en masse somehow (weaponising it?) to turn all the klingons more humanlike, so we get the klingons who look more like TOS klingons, and then over time either they naturally breed back slowly more towards their original Disco-types or make a concerted effort to change back for ideological (war, rah!) reasons—which would presumably eventually get them looking like Worf.
> 
> ...


It's already been explained why the klingons changed appearance between TOS and The Motion Picture (the first appearance of new Klingons) Klingon augment virus 

Hence in Enterprise:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2018)

Totally didn't know about that. The page says they talked about it in Enterprise... in large part that'll be why I don't know. What happened in Enterprise stays in Enterprise.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2018)

Why do they bother explaining differences of Klingons' appearances on different TV shows made decades apart? There's no need.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 1, 2018)

is discovery on a break? no episode yesterday?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> is discovery on a break? no episode yesterday?


It's finished. Didn't you spot the grand finale?


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 1, 2018)

my mistake. got it mixed with vikings which i download on thursdays.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> It's finished. Didn't you spot the grand finale?


No its not https://trekmovie.com/2018/01/31/ch...de-episode-14-the-war-without-the-war-within/. Wow Google it FFS


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2018)

Wtf is wrong with some of you., You have the whole internet and still post wrong shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wtf is wrong with some of you., You have the whole internet and still post wrong shit


i had a look at Wikipedia and it said 13 episodes, not realising it meant just so far. More than 13 episode in a season is unusual


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 1, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> More than 13 episode in a season is unusual


No it's not.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 1, 2018)

Perhaps it ends after 13 episodes in the mirror universe and our Orang Utan has been swapped with the other one....


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 1, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Perhaps it ends after 13 episodes in the mirror universe and our Orang Utan has been swapped with the other one....


Oh we got the evil OU ages ago.


----------



## maomao (Feb 2, 2018)

Michelle Yeoh's a little slower than she was in CTHD but that was still cool. Glad she's back in the series. I was proper gutted when she died in episode 1.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 2, 2018)

I fully predict she'll be dead again by the season finale!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> No it's not.


13 episodes for a season is pretty common in American tv


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 2, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> 13 episodes for a season is pretty common in American tv


While it's true that seasons for some shows have become shorter, most of the big US network shows still have between 22 and 26 episodes per season. All the previous Star Trek spin-off series have been this length too.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd rather have 13 high quality episodes than 26 episodes of filler.

The main shift to shorter seasons for big production programs has simply been cost.


----------



## Horus Snacks (Feb 3, 2018)

The show has greatly improved

Still no fucking Gorn though


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 5, 2018)

super ending. 

Enterprise and archer were name dropped at the end. Season finale looks great.


----------



## Horus Snacks (Feb 5, 2018)

Enterprise was actually very underrated.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2018)

just seen the new one, very good , looking forward to next weeks


----------



## agricola (Feb 5, 2018)

That was surprisingly good for forty-odd minutes where nothing actually happened



Spoiler



The Voq/Tyler scenes especially; I liked how they contrasted the views of the two people he'd hurt most with the mindless compassion of the rest of the crew.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 5, 2018)

i got bored with the tyler/burnham and tilly/burnham chatting to each other scenes so forwarded them.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 5, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> i got bored with the tyler/burnham and tilly/burnham chatting to each other scenes so forwarded them.


Not enough explosions, yeah


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 5, 2018)

phish boom tsish.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 5, 2018)

Good episode. Discovery set felt more movie like than usual. Probably due to darker lighting.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 5, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Good episode. Discovery set felt more movie like than usual. Probably due to darker lighting.


Evil Georgiou's on board...the eyes can't handle light.  Just like when Evil Lorca was there.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm slightly surprised that I've grown to like Discovery very much. Can hardly wait for the last episode - a whole week!


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 5, 2018)

anyone else find the admiral (Jayne Brook) and Keyla attractive? 

Jayne Brook

Keyla Detmer - Google Search:


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 5, 2018)

Spoiler



"You want to end it when things get difficult"

Things didn't get difficult mate! You tried to kill her because you aren't really you and are, in fact, her mortal enemy hellbent on bringing down her entire society! That's a little bit more than "I want to take this job but it would mean having to move". Fuck's sake


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2018)

Really loved that episode. I felt gripped the whole time. A nice change of pace from the last couple, but still with plenty of tension. 



Lord Camomile said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god, right? I laughed at that part.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2018)

tilly and whatserface go over to not-voq and sit at his table, thats ok. Everyone coming over to see him was over egging it. But my main concern was that we have very basic work/school/prison canteen food here, on a tray. The terrans looked like they ate better. 
so obviously evil gouigious (sp) plan with sarek is to release some sort of bioweapon, its going to be a weapon of total klingon death. Burnham will later be placed in a position where she has to choose between sacrificing someone and going the starfleet way of bombing the well mapped military targets from orbit with the fleet. OR saving everyone by going the evil way.


----------



## rekil (Feb 5, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It should've been an Eastenders style screaming match in the ship disco.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2018)

"Leave it Ash, she's not wooooorth it."


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2018)

Well, IMVHO this series has been the dog's bollocks. As gripping as I would imagine any Star Trek series could possibly be. The fact that my take-it-or-leave-it ST girlfriend was looking forward to every new episode is the acid test for me.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 12, 2018)

Enterprise makes an appearance in the end scene! and the music at the end is the theme from TOS.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2018)

Just finished watching it ,typical star fleet resolution, which is ok , but that ending made me smile


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 12, 2018)

Shame we have to wait till 2019 for season 2.

thats a long long away.....


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 12, 2018)

i swear I've seen those green people georgiou had an orgy with in TOS?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2018)

Didn't Kirk have a one night stand with one in the first rebooted film ?


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 12, 2018)

That could be it


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2018)

The most meh episode of the entire season that.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 12, 2018)

It does kind of feel like they tacked on a couple more episodes after the series should have ended


----------



## maomao (Feb 12, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> i swear I've seen those green people georgiou had an orgy with in TOS?


Three people is a very low bar for an orgy. I reckon you need minimum five.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2018)

makes sense, You've heard of threesomes and foursomes but nobody ever says fivesome. Its sex party territory by that point


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 12, 2018)

how are humans and all these different races allowed on the klingon home planet? did I miss something?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 12, 2018)

Pretty much agree that it was a poor final episode bar the goosebump sensation of seeing the Enterprise.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 12, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> how are humans and all these different races allowed on the klingon home planet? did I miss something?


Yes, you did.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2018)

I thought it was really good. Of course it was going to end with a Starfleet morals moment, and anyone who expected different is a fool.


----------



## Mation (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness, this series is the most wonderful thing. Nice to have a bit of gentle resolution after a highly intense climax, no?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought it was really good. Of course it was going to end with a Starfleet morals moment, and anyone who expected different is a fool.


Try Telling that to to my cousin


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 12, 2018)

So the basic principles of The United Federation of Planets clearly stated (as they were always going to be), and the Enterprise shows up at the end. Oh yes, I like.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2018)

I enjoyed that....but it could have been done in less episodes...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 12, 2018)

Clint Howard is, I think, the only actor credited on four Star Trek series?


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 12, 2018)

Mation said:


> Oh my goodness, this series is the most wonderful thing. Nice to have a bit of gentle resolution after a highly intense climax, no?



Ooh! 

I'll be honest, I think it's a load of old tosh. Very entertaining old tosh to be sure. Tosh nonetheless.


----------



## Mation (Feb 12, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Ooh!
> 
> I'll be honest, I think it's a load of old tosh. Very entertaining old tosh to be sure. Tosh nonetheless.


Oh it's got a high and vital tosh quotient for sure. But also a great many genuinely beautiful things to see on a tellybox (type device) for the likes of me. I almost want to start going to conventions


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 12, 2018)

Mation said:


> I almost want to start going to conventions



Hope you have a high tolerance for debates about warp engine nacelle design in fictional starships.


----------



## Mation (Feb 12, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Hope you have a high tolerance for debates about warp engine nacelle design in fictional starships.


Almost. I said almost!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2018)

Any ideas on who the new captain may be?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2018)

Also, I wanna get high with Tilly


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Any ideas on who the new captain may be?



I thought Spock at first until the Enterprise arrived and then realised he served under Pike, so we may get to see him (but not as Captain, obvs).


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2018)

Good review here

http://www.vulture.com/2018/02/star-trek-discovery-season-1-finale-review.html


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2018)

Haven't read thread. Did watch the series. Mildly entertaining but ultimately a lot of nonsense. It wasn't science fiction, anyway.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Haven't read thread. Did watch the series. Mildly entertaining but ultimately a lot of nonsense. It wasn't science fiction, anyway.



Science fact, then?


----------



## maomao (Feb 13, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Haven't read thread. Did watch the series. Mildly entertaining but ultimately a lot of nonsense. It wasn't science fiction, anyway.


Could say the same about The Wire.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2018)

Pseudoscience fiction.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 13, 2018)

Just imagine if the bridge of the Enterprise (if we see it) is all tech'd up like Discovery's.

Proper Trekkies are going to literally throw their shit everywhere.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Just imagine if the bridge of the Enterprise (if we see it) is all tech'd up like Discovery's.
> 
> Proper Trekkies are going to literally throw their shit everywhere.


I'm a proper original series fan but if they make it look like the 60's set then I will go fucking ape. Anyone who kicks off about it not looking like it did back in the day needs a serious talking to. I'm looking forward to seeing what a modern take on the design will look like.


----------



## maomao (Feb 13, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Pseudoscience fiction.


Well it's not hard science fiction though it's not full on space fantasy like Star Wars either . But it was never any different. I remember Picard's Enterprise firing 'photon torpedoes' on a Borg cube while purportedly travelling at a couple of thousand times the speed of light. Maybe you just don't like Star Trek.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2018)

maomao said:


> Well it's not hard science fiction though it's not full on space fantasy like Star Wars either . But it was never any different. I remember Picard's Enterprise firing 'photon torpedoes' on a Borg cube while purportedly travelling at a couple of thousand times the speed of light. Maybe you just don't like Star Trek.



It's not that every last detail has to be plausible based on our current scientific knowledge or anything like that. More that the bigger or more central stuff at least has some kind of consistent logic of its own. The whole mushroom spore thing was stupid, and despite it being crucial to the plot, what it actually was or meant wasn't really explored at all. It was just there to facilitate lazy writing. It was part of the story when convenient and then just ignored once it had served its purpose. 

It's also an example of what I think of as a kind of asset stripping, which seems to go on a lot with additions to long-running series at the moment. You introduce something big - something that has big implications for future plot directions or interpretations, so taking away options for future writers and squandering a whole load of "plot capital" that's been built up over years. And it's worst when you don't even do anything very clever with it.

It's what they did with the recent Sherlock series for example.

I'm not a big star trek fan. Watched it with someone who is though, who was similarly unimpressed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2018)

consoles still explode, so its sci fi


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2018)

I wasn't a massive fan of the mushroom network either, and as for the klingons. O lord take this cup from me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 13, 2018)

That last episode was utter shit, but I thoroughly enjoyed it anyway.

The whole Burnham speech was so fucking cringey, and when the Daft Punk woman stood up she made a sort of robotic farting sound which made me lol.

Though I did enjoy the whole Klingon backwater scenes, apart from having to imagine Worf with two penises.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> The whole Burnham speech was so fucking cringey


It's all the starfleet moralising that's been missing from the rest of the season crammed into a couple of minutes. A bit cloying when laid on so thick, but I appreciated its presence


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> That last episode was utter shit, but I thoroughly enjoyed it anyway.
> 
> The whole Burnham speech was so fucking cringey, and when the Daft Punk woman stood up she made a sort of robotic farting sound which made me lol.
> 
> Though I did enjoy the whole Klingon backwater scenes, apart from having to imagine Worf with two penises.



Ah, Airiam. Hope they give her an expanded role next season


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 13, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Enterprise makes an appearance in the end scene! and the music at the end is the theme from TOS.



As foretold...


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 13, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> when the Daft Punk woman stood up she made a sort of robotic farting sound which made me lol.



she was standing up throughout the speech so at what point did she stand up standing up?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> she was standing up throughout the speech so at what point did she stand up standing up?


On the bridge of the disco when they stood up to the admiral


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2018)

And the actual Daft Punk character from the USS Shenzhou - Jira Narwani


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 13, 2018)

*Overall foughts:*

I really liked the series, but personally think the season has suffered from too much focus on Burnham at the expense of the rest of the crew. Discovery never feels like a cohesive unit of characters, more like the Michael Burnham show. Nobody has a personal journey outside of her. I think it's completely possible to tell a fully serialised story but still allow for other characters to get narrative arcs dedicated entirely to them. I feel like I barely know anything about them - who is that robot lady on the bridge and why aren't we dedicating time to her?!

I've watched the entire season with a smile on my face and feel very eager to see more. I love the serialised storytelling, but I'd like to see things lean more towards the whole crew rather than just Burnham. We hardly know any on the bridge crew. The two crew members I would like to know more about is robot lady and the one who looks a bit like Natalie dormer.

Finally, hope they switch back to having the Captain as the main focus; it was a nice try but MB making decisions that Kirk or Picard or Janeway would of had the responsibility of making seemed wrong.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2018)

I broadly agree with that. The rest of the crew are just set dressing and I think that's doing them a huge disservice. I'm glad we've got our core few though, with Saru, Stamets and Tilly.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2018)

The last episode - c'mon - the final speech was 'cheese tastic' and far too heavy handed. The view of Enterprise saved the ending - a very nice moment indeed.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 13, 2018)

Apart from why a second season


----------



## Mation (Feb 13, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> *Overall foughts:*
> 
> I really liked the series, but personally think the season has suffered from too much focus on Burnham at the expense of the rest of the crew. Discovery never feels like a cohesive unit of characters, more like the Michael Burnham show. Nobody has a personal journey outside of her. I think it's completely possible to tell a fully serialised story but still allow for other characters to get narrative arcs dedicated entirely to them. I feel like I barely know anything about them - who is that robot lady on the bridge and why aren't we dedicating time to her?!
> 
> I've watched the entire season with a smile on my face and feel very eager to see more. I love the serialised storytelling, but I'd like to see things lean more towards the whole crew rather than just Burnham. We hardly know any on the bridge crew. The two crew members I would like to know more about is robot lady and the one who looks a bit like Natalie dormer.


Black women so rarely get centre stage that I'm really happy with it having been the Michael Burnham Show. I want to know lots more about the other characters too but I'm hoping we've got many seasons to come in which to find out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2018)

Still mystified as to why she's called Michael.


----------



## maomao (Feb 14, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Still mystified as to why she's called Michael.


I took it as just being a symbol of the coffee coloured gender fluid future, in the same way that the obviously ethnically Chinese emperor/captain has a typically Greek surname. This doesn't explain why Tilly was surprised at her being called Michael though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2018)

starfleet plainclothes was obviously more grungy in the time of discovery. TNG plainclothes always looked like space pilgrims.
The dose of cheese was fair enough. Not sure why evil G gets to go free, thats never going to end well.
Tilly on the space bong is a big thumbs up from me. I dunno how it works now, are we to asume the enterprise captained by pike is early days pike, long before there will be a James T.

Also sarek pretty much slid out from under his part in machinations eh? just said some shit in that affected quizzical yet socratic-wise vulcan tone. I got my eye on you son.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 14, 2018)

I cant see how they are going to get around the internals of the enterprise and its cassette player push buttons. I reckon they will have pike beam aboard Discovery rather than show the enterprise bridge.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 14, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I dunno how it works now, are we to asume the enterprise captained by pike is early days pike, long before there will be a James T.



If I've got the timeline right, Spock will be the science officer on this Enterprise.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 14, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> If I've got the timeline right, Spock will be the science officer on this Enterprise.


Yep should be


----------



## dervish (Feb 14, 2018)

I really liked the series, I think they should have completely scrapped the final episode and re-written it to actually make some kind of sense. 



Spoiler



I don't understand why they needed to go to the surface, I definitely don't understand why they thought that prostitutes will have the military knowledge they needed, or really what the arms sale was all about, do they not have any currency? The speech at the end was cringworthy and I'm really not sure who she was talking to as due to the weird camera angles everyone seemed to be behind her until the very end.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 14, 2018)

Loved the season as a whole, a totally unexpected joy. Hated the final episode. Groaned when the bloody Enterprise appeared - I was enjoying a new take on Star Trek, I'm really not very interested in dragging in the past, it just feels self-indulgent. This series can stand on its own without needing to over-reference past ST mythology. But I'm a viewer who enjoyed TNG but not particularly much of the rest of the canon, rather than a fan. I didn't expect to like STD at all but it really got me hooked through being different in tone and storytelling technique.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 14, 2018)

Didn't rate last ep that highly, but overall I thought this managed to go in interesting new directions, though it's infuriatingly ragged & bumpy in parts - the pacing is completely out of whack. Love the cast diversity, and I think the actors are doing really well (even if their characters annoy me to distraction *talking to you Capt Tilly*) ...  but I wish there had been more sophistication in the scriptwriting to go with it - visually it is great but imo the storytelling is weak.

Still not sure about the overall tone: I like it fine for myself as an adult viewer who prefers cyberpunk cynicism/nihilism to universal-liberal-Starfleetism, but it is so very very much darker (and a bit more leery-exploitative) than the ST norm. Not sure I would feel happy about younger kids watching the agonizers / the Klingon-to-human surgery / basal ganglia banquet stuff.
And I'm too stupid to really follow mirror-universe scenarios with much consistency..


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 14, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> I cant see how they are going to get around the internals of the enterprise and its cassette player push buttons. I reckon they will have pike beam aboard Discovery rather than show the enterprise bridge.



Well, you have the USS Defiant which went missing in the original series (Tholian Web) and crops up in the Enterprise series (In a Mirror, Darkly)when Archer and co find themselves in the Mirror Universe. The ship is/was from their future and iirc; the Defiant look is old school. This is the Defiant that Emperor Philippa refers to.

And just looking for it now, yeah. Old school with very subtle upgrades.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 14, 2018)

TNG did the retro bridge thing too. IIrc, it was a hologram for Scotty.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2018)

This is a really nice subtle upgrade of the Enterprise bridge consoles:


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 14, 2018)

i do think sometime maybe we are too worried about continuity...maybe we should just simply accept that TOS was hampered by technology of its time. the klingon make-up is also a prime example. I seem to recall reading roddenbery was in favour of just ignoring the klingon change and forget about trying to explain. This was ignored so we have this daft idea of a virus bullshit to explain it.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2018)

I agree. "Lore" is a chain around writers' necks. It should be like Batman: We know who he is, where he lives, who he fights etc. and it doesn't matter one bit which actor is in the suit, or what happened in previous installments.

Star Trek is about the peaceful Federation exploring a galaxy full of other civilisations, phasers, warp drive, transporters and WW2 naval battles. Everything else is just fluff.


----------



## agricola (Feb 14, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> i do think sometime maybe we are too worried about continuity...maybe we should just simply accept that TOS was hampered by technology of its time. the klingon make-up is also a prime example. I seem to recall reading roddenbery was in favour of just ignoring the klingon change and forget about trying to explain. This was ignored so we have this daft idea of a virus bullshit to explain it.



Before that episode of Enterprise (which was absolute bobbins) I always liked the idea that the change in Klingon appearance was down to members of a warrior culture seeking to physically emulate foes that it considered worthy.  



Crispy said:


> I agree. "Lore" is a chain around writers' necks. It should be like Batman: We know who he is, where he lives, who he fights etc. and it doesn't matter one bit which actor is in the suit, or what happened in previous installments.
> 
> Star Trek is about the peaceful Federation exploring a galaxy full of other civilisations, phasers, warp drive, transporters and WW2 naval battles. Everything else is just fluff.



True - though Star Trek has spent everything up to this point tying each series into that lore; putting Discovery both in and outside it (which they've done with Mudd, the Mirror Universe and now the Enterprise) will just look daft.  Also I am not sure that watching the Federation, in the aftermath of a horrific war, change / revert to the standards of Kirk or Picard's day wouldn't in and of itself be entertaining; most of my favourite bits of this season were when various characters (Lorca mainly, but Burnham and mirror Georgiou as well) dropped the happy-clappy crap and behaved like human beings.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 14, 2018)

I enjoyed about on a par with the original series, which means I thought it wasn't as good as DS9, TNG Seasons 3-6 or Enterprise Season 4 but much better than Voyager, I was OK with the fact that the Discovery looked more advanced than the Enterprise-D never mind the original, special effects move on and you have to suspend belief, Babylon 5 effects were fairly ropey but a brilliant storyline offset it.
Didn't really buy the Klingon redesign though, the Worf model Klingons are convincing enough and they didn't redesign the Andorians, Vulcans or Orions so why the Klingons?


----------



## Cloo (Feb 14, 2018)

I quite liked the last episode... agreed the speech seemed a little bombastic, but I like the way we finally saw a real, full-on smile from Burnham.

Definitely looking forward to seeing more from Discovery. I agree with Crispy that never mind about precise continuity and canon and all that, it's about the idea of the Federation. I guess it's a myth and you can embellish it and play it in a number of ways.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I enjoyed about on a par with the original series, which means I thought it wasn't as good as DS9, TNG Seasons 3-6 or Enterprise Season 4 but much better than Voyager, I was OK with the fact that the Discovery looked more advanced than the Enterprise-D never mind the original, special effects move on and you have to suspend belief, Babylon 5 effects were fairly ropey but a brilliant storyline offset it.
> Didn't really buy the Klingon redesign though, the Worf model Klingons are convincing enough and they didn't redesign the Andorians, Vulcans or Orions so why the Klingons?



I mean it's pretty obvious the whole Tyler story line wouldn't have worked if they looked like Worf.


----------



## strung out (Feb 15, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I mean it's pretty obvious the whole Tyler story line wouldn't have worked if they looked like Worf.


Why not? It was blatantly obvious that Ash Tyler was Voq to the audience from pretty much his first appearance. Plus Worf looks sufficiently different from Michael Dorn that it would have worked just fine story wise


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 15, 2018)

What exactly was Voq/Tyler?  Was he Tyler with a copy of Voq's memories and personality planted on top?,Voq surgically altered to look like Tyler and a copy of Tyler's memories (the real Tyler presumably being dead) or did L'Rell cut them both up and sew the bits together like Frankensteins Monster?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 15, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Voq surgically altered to look like Tyler and a copy of Tyler's memories (the real Tyler presumably being dead)


My, very possibly incorrect, understanding was that it was this.

Couldn't have described it using my own words though, so could very possibly have got that wrong.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 15, 2018)

A bit let down by that final episode, it just felt implausible, and the cringe-worthy We are starfleet bit. Hope they don't mess up this series also.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 15, 2018)

I loved the We are Starfleet bit. But I always love the righteous do-gooders everyone else hates


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 16, 2018)

"Jim - this man's a klingon!"






Another surgically altered klingon, sniffed out by a tribble, no less.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks more like a hedgehog to me.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 16, 2018)

Considering that McCoy found him with a quick once over of the tricorder and Culber couldn't detect one with an entire sickbay a dozen years earlier, Starfleet must have ploughed some serious money into R&D in the meantime


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2018)

Finally got the TV fixed so have halved the remaining episodes from 4 to 2...I'm finding it a struggle to get through tbh. Mrs SI is well into it but I don't know what's going on half the time, not least because I find the main plot devices (altered Klingon, mirror everyone and everything, the magic fungal highway) quite shit. It might well be a "brave" departure to have Trek go bloody and have it be basically one person's tale with supporting cast of varying interest/actual character but it just hasn't felt like Trek to me at any point other than the titles. And I kinda want Trek to feel like Trek. There's other sci-fi if I want blood and widespread ambiguity.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 16, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Finally got the TV fixed so have halved the remaining episodes from 4 to 2...I'm finding it a struggle to get through tbh. Mrs SI is well into it but I don't know what's going on half the time, not least because I find the main plot devices (altered Klingon, mirror everyone and everything, the magic fungal highway) quite shit. It might well be a "brave" departure to have Trek go bloody and have it be basically one person's tale with supporting cast of varying interest/actual character but it just hasn't felt like Trek to me at any point other than the titles. And I kinda want Trek to feel like Trek. There's other sci-fi if I want blood and widespread ambiguity.



Stick it out, you'll like the ending, and the prospect of where it 'might go'


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 16, 2018)

Best series since DS9. IMHO.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2018)

tyler's chinlessness really annoyed me by the end. No chin.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 16, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> tyler's chinlessness really annoyed me by the end. No chin.



Big impressive heads, mind.The STD klingons.


----------



## maomao (Feb 16, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> tyler's chinlessness really annoyed me by the end. No chin.


Pretty impressive to noticably have no chin even when one has a beard. But yeah, same here. We don't need our heroes to all be beautiful but there are certain minimum requirements.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 16, 2018)

maomao said:


> Pretty impressive to noticably have no chin even when one has a beard. But yeah, same here. We don't need our heroes to all be beautiful but there are certain minimum requirements.



I've just figured out where latter day US prog band "Spock's Beard" got their name from. 15 years later...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 16, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> tyler's chinlessness really annoyed me by the end. No chin.



The actor's Scottish, so possibly a distant relative of the famously chiness John Hannah.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 16, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Stick it out, you'll like the ending, and the prospect of where it 'might go'


Season 1-2 of TNG were pretty much a case of meh! but Season 3 it seemed to hit its stride and there was no stopping it. Same with Enterprise, Pilot was good and then it seemed to flounder up until Season 3 which was good, Season 4 was great and then it got cancelled. Only DS9 has been good from the very start. 
I'll give Netflix their due, they seem willing to take a chance on shows that need time to build a following and don't cancel too soon.
I'm prepared to give them the chance to see where things go with it.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I'll give Netflix their due, they seem willing to take a chance on shows that need time to build a following and don't cancel too soon.


It's made by CBS. Netflix have distribution outside US & CAnada.


----------



## maomao (Feb 16, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> The actor's Scottish, so possibly a distant relative of the famously chiness John Hannah.


John Hannah has a pointy little chin. Shazad Latif actually lacks a lower mandible.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 16, 2018)

The real problem with Tyler is that he's Clem Fandango.










Yes I can fucking year you, Clem Fandango!


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 16, 2018)

I thought it was superb, albeit with a few flaws, and have read some of the grumpy reviews around the net wondering if they watched the same show. I think they had to change it up from the old ST formula to attract a new audience. There's no way I would have stuck with it and recommended it to people if it had been the same old thing. And that's the problem perhaps - fans want it to 'feel like Star Trek' but lots of us non-fans would run a mile from that having got bored of it a long time ago. I've told several people to watch this and see them screw their faces up at the mention of Star Trek, and then agree to give at a go thanks to my exhortations that it's different, honestly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> The real problem with Tyler is that he's Clem Fandango.


Although I usually hate such fan service that brings you out of the story, there is a part of me that's disappointed they didn't sneak a "hello Michael, it's Ash Tyler, can you hear me?" over a crackly radio or something.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 16, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Stick it out, you'll like the ending, and the prospect of where it 'might go'


I'd not advise anyone to stick it out in the hope of a decent ending.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 16, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I thought it was superb, albeit with a few flaws, and have read some of the grumpy reviews around the net wondering if they watched the same show. I think they had to change it up from the old ST formula to attract a new audience. There's no way I would have stuck with it and recommended it to people if it had been the same old thing. And that's the problem perhaps - fans want it to 'feel like Star Trek' but lots of us non-fans would run a mile from that having got bored of it a long time ago. I've told several people to watch this and see them screw their faces up at the mention of Star Trek, and then agree to give at a go thanks to my exhortations that it's different, honestly.


So they've attracted a new audience to star trek by providing them with something that's not star trek.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 16, 2018)

teuchter said:


> So they've attracted a new audience to star trek by providing them with something that's not star trek.


I think it's a good balance between retaining some of the old and bringing in plenty of the new. I never expected I'd be avidly binge watching a new series of Star Trek. I thought the storyline was very carefully constructed to lure people in with a very different tone only to end up reaffirming all the star fleet principles etc by the end.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I'd not advise anyone to stick it out in the hope of a decent ending.


I'll be watching the last two regardless.


----------



## strung out (Feb 16, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Although I usually hate such fan service that brings you out of the story, there is a part of me that's disappointed they didn't sneak a "hello Michael, it's Ash Tyler, can you hear me?" over a crackly radio or something.


They nearly did it...



strung out said:


> Surely the best bit of the last episode was when Burnham asked Clem Fandango...
> 
> View attachment 120969


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I've told several people to watch this and see them screw their faces up at the mention of Star Trek, and then agree to give at a go thanks to my exhortations that it's different, honestly.



klingons moaning at each other with ludicrouse face plastic and subtitles will surely have confirmed peoples prejudices about the show-what I'm saying here is that none of the things that the prejudices were based on have been left out here. Its still good if you like sci fi TV but if you have no tolerance for that fairly low bar then this I don't see as changing that.


S☼I said:


> I'll be watching the last two regardless.


second part of 'o lord take this cup from me' is 'if it be thy will, then it is done'. I am cursed to watch it because I cannot do otherwise, it was foretold by isiah


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2018)

maomao said:


> John Hannah has a pointy little chin. Shazad Latif actually lacks a lower mandible.



Dude's got plenty of chin. What you're detecting, perhaps, is a _high and narrow _mandible.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 15, 2018)

she sure has gone down hill since her voyager days:

'Star Trek: Voyager' Star Jennifer Lien Arrested for Driving on Revoked License


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2018)

hmm:


> The last episode of season one, “Will You Take My Hand,” ended with Mirror Georgiou (Michelle Yeoh) alive and well in the main universe, seemingly scampering off to whatever smoke-filled sex den she feels like going to. An unused scene revealed at WonderCon shows Georgiou doing just that, because Mirror Georgiou does what Mirror Georgiou wants. Only thing is: She’s not alone. Georgiou encounters a black-coated Trill, who’s secretly a human in disguise. After exchanging some repartee about how awesome Mirror Georgiou is, the Not-Trill leaves her a black badge and an invitation:
> 
> “Welcome to Section 31.”


----------



## maomao (Mar 25, 2018)

Last week at work I took a call from someone with the surname Pickard who made a booking for someone called Lafarge. My colleagues don't care, my friends and family don't care.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## donkyboy (Mar 26, 2018)

Section 31 deleted scene


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2018)

wankers
https://io9.gizmodo.com/this-new-star-trek-discovery-teaser-offers-a-fleeting-1825573422
the video on this doesn't work but news none the less. Spock will be in it, or a voice of spock. Nobody really knows whats going on with spock anymore do they? he's a question mark with point ears


----------



## cybershot (Apr 27, 2018)

The video from the article is here for none US residents:


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 21, 2018)

Season 2 trailer!


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2018)

Having persevered to the end, I can declare myself thoroughly unimpressed with the first series (are there any more)? 

Far too much war and explosions and COMBAT for my tastes. It only got a bit interesting towards the end. Harumph.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2018)

trailer for new series came out (I refuse to say _dropped) _recently. I'll still watch it because it wasn't that bad. Anyway, tradition is the 1st series is a bit poor


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Having persevered to the end, I can declare myself thoroughly unimpressed with the first series (are there any more)?
> 
> Far too much war and explosions and COMBAT for my tastes. It only got a bit interesting towards the end. Harumph.


You are indeed a harumpher.  It's good for ones character to persevere.  

It was divisive, I'll grant.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> You are indeed a harumpher.  It's good for ones character to persevere.
> 
> It was divisive, I'll grant.


It's just Star Trek - to me - was always a bit more than endless space battles and massive explosions...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 26, 2018)

editor said:


> It's just Star Trek - to me - was always a bit more than endless space battles and massive explosions...


I didn't take what you did from STD (cough).

They're going back to the old formula next season...adventures.


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2018)

I’ve just noticed they’ve made a mini-series of four spin-off short episodes of Discovery. I had not heard of this. Is not on Netflix is it?

Star Trek: Short Treks (TV Series 2018– )         - IMDb


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2018)

T & P said:


> I’ve just noticed they’ve made a mini-series of four spin-off short episodes of Discovery. I had not heard of this. Is not on Netflix is it?
> 
> Star Trek: Short Treks (TV Series 2018– )		 - IMDb



Nope. Can't even find 'em on YouTube


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2018)

the first one is out there in torrent world , it was ok


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 3, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> the first one is out there in torrent world , it was ok


First 2. 3rd one should be available in a few days.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 3, 2018)

oh cool , I could only find one of them , Il check for the other tonight , new series starts in 27 days


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Don Troooomp (Dec 14, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I thought it was superb, albeit with a few flaws, and have read some of the grumpy reviews around the net wondering if they watched the same show.



Different tastes make the world interesting. I thought is was utter crap and packed it in after a couple of episodes but others seem to enjoy it - horses for courses.


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2018)

cybershot said:


>



That looks cool as fuck


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2019)

Season 2 episode 1 now available.

Not too bad. Just setting the seeds for the season. Although.



Spoiler



the extra long navigate the asteroid field scene went on way too long and was the kind of thing that belonged in a JJ movie not an episode. Call me picky. Although was mildly amusing the red shirt was the only person who landed their pod unscathed. Especially after it looked like she was destined for death after the line ‘get your red shirt into EV suit


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2019)

I don't remember how season one ended...


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't remember how season one ended...



There’s a recap. So I guess they expected many people to have that issue.


----------



## agricola (Jan 18, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't remember how season one ended...



If you missed the very last episode, good - don't watch it because it was bobbins.

As for season two episode one, thought that was decent...



Spoiler



... apart from the asteroid landing scene, which was rubbish in the same way that the nebula scene was last season


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2019)

Well that wasn't too bad at all.  Must have had a fairly decent budget too.

3D chess was a nice touch 

One question after watching the turbo-lift sequence...how big is that ship exactly?


----------



## agricola (Jan 18, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Well that wasn't too bad at all.  Must have had a fairly decent budget too.
> 
> 3D chess was a nice touch
> 
> One question after watching the turbo-lift sequence...how big is that ship exactly?



On 3d chess (and other things, and apologies if people have seen it already):



Spoiler


----------



## T & P (Jan 18, 2019)

Even with the recap I wasn’t understanding every aspect of the plot at times, but I thoroughly enjoyed this. I agree with cybershot that it felt a bit JJ Abrams at times, but I don’t mind a bit of it here and there. 

The episode felt and looked properly cinematic, and a mixture of a developing character-driven complex story and short bursts of thriller moments works just fine with me.

Not putting spoilers as I’m not saying who it was, but when a certain character meets their demise, my gf said ‘well thank fuck for that!’


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2019)

agricola said:


> On 3d chess (and other things, and apologies if people have seen it already):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ooh. cheers


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 19, 2019)

I thought it was great.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2019)

I watched it last night and agree. Maybe its because I'm used to the cast by now, maybe its because it was a good story but it I liked it. Lots of odd things to comment on here but the most minor thing- thin I spotted someone in the transporter room wearing an early version of la forge's visor. Nice.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 19, 2019)

T & P said:


> Not putting spoilers as I’m not saying who it was, but when a certain character meets their demise, my gf said ‘well thank fuck for that!’



Same reaction in my house! That was damn good fun, and it looks like they are going to flesh out the rest of the bridge crew a bit which I thought was lacking last season. Ensign Tilly remains my favourite character though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 19, 2019)

Why do they always send the most senior people to do the most dangerous stuff? Isn't that the exact opposite of how a command structure should work?

And yes I know that's been standard Star Trek stuff for eighty years now but it still annoys me.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Why do they always send the most senior people to do the most dangerous stuff? Isn't that the exact opposite of how a command structure should work?
> 
> And yes I know that's been standard Star Trek stuff for eighty years now but it still annoys me.


Those are generally the ones we want to see.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 19, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Why do they always send the most senior people to do the most dangerous stuff? Isn't that the exact opposite of how a command structure should work?
> 
> And yes I know that's been standard Star Trek stuff for eighty years now but it still annoys me.


Because red shirts.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 20, 2019)

Enjoyed it and agree with the overlong asteroid field peril.
It will be interesting to see how the character of engineer Jet Reno develops.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 20, 2019)

Has an actor ever changed roles from one season to the next?



> The complicated prosthetics of bridge officer *Lt. Commander Airiam,* portrayed by actor Sara Mitich last season, have been reassigned to new actor Hannah Cheesman — while Mitich has been shifted into the role of seemingly-human officer Lt. Nillson, seen behind Tilly during the asteroid-capture sequence. The story doesn’t address the change, so it’s likely to be for behind-the-scenes reasons; we’re looking into it to see if we can find out the reasoning for the robotic reassignment.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2019)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> View attachment 159264
> 
> Has an actor ever changed roles from one season to the next?


She was allergic to the makeup.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 21, 2019)

Just looked and can't find this on netflix


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Just looked and can't find this on netflix


UK Netflix? It’s there: that’s where I watch it.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 22, 2019)

Hmm. Must be defaulting to US. Time to fiddle with proxies.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

good to have star trek back on tv


----------



## Poi E (Jan 23, 2019)

I liked the new episode but was gutted to see they've moved from 2:1 to 2:39:1 anamorphic. Not an improvement IMO. The 2:1 aspect ratio was really distinctive.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 23, 2019)

Seems to be edging back a bit from its (refreshing) 'wokeness' in s1, too. White American bloke back in charge, more bangy-crashy and fewer nuanced, tangled, difficult _emotions _than before. Hope I'm wrong about all of that.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 24, 2019)

I agree-looking pretty conventional for the moment. Hopefully, just a ruse to shock the audience. Pike can't be that nice...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2019)

Poi E said:


> I agree-looking pretty conventional for the moment. Hopefully, just a ruse to shock the audience. Pike can't be that nice...


Don’t tell them!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 24, 2019)

Poi E said:


> I agree-looking pretty conventional for the moment. Hopefully, just a ruse to shock the audience. Pike can't be that nice...



I doubt they'll pull that one again after the first season did it.


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2019)

Not every episode needs to have dark themes, mind-blowing twists or main characters revealed as devious back stabbers for the series to turn up right. This was the first ep of the new series and you need to set things  up and introduce the new characters, so I wasn't expecting fireworks in that respect. It doesn't mean anything for the rest of the season.

Having said that, I've just watched a trailer of the second episode, and the premise seems as vanilla as Star Trek can get.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 24, 2019)

OMG Tig Notaro in Star Trek! I couldn't place her voice until they reached the med lab, but now I'm so happy.  

Edit: Also, Tilly remains the greatest character on the show - such a good call to give her a modern realistic character while everyone around her is super-serious-sci-fi.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 24, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> OMG Tig Notaro in Star Trek! I couldn't place her voice until they reached the med lab, but now I'm so happy.


Not heard of her until now, apologies! But sat up and paid attention when she was in scenes. Fantastic! More interested in this character now than the new young Spock.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 24, 2019)

BoxRoom said:


> Not heard of her until now, apologies! But sat up and paid attention when she was in scenes. Fantastic! More interested in this character now than the new young Spock.


She's a stand-up comic, had a semi-autobiographical series on Prime called _One Mississippi_ which was really good.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 24, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> She's a stand-up comic, had a semi-autobiographical series on Prime called _One Mississippi_ which was really good.


Will have to check this out. Many thanks!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 25, 2019)

Gsv and I loved the Death by Mansplaining! 

Yeah, was a good un. I'd noticed Tig Notaro in the trailer and was dead pleased she is awesome.


----------



## agricola (Jan 25, 2019)

Spoiler:  episode 2



Even by the standards of previous Trek episodes where the ship / a runabout comes across a mysterious isolated colony of humans (or where they try to tackle the mysteries of faith), episode two was more than decent.  I especially liked Tilly being completely oblivious to what that ghost / the angel (if it was she) was actually saying.  

Also is Stamets about to be written out?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 25, 2019)

Spoiler:  Episode 2



"A Tardigrade!?"

"I...suppose you had to _be _there"

Good stuff - I think that's recognition that the first season wasn't quite what it should have been (it was quite a troubled endeavour by all accounts), and that they've moved on.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 26, 2019)

something something prime directive


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 27, 2019)

interesting coincidence, this weeks The Orville had a strong science/faith theme as well.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 28, 2019)

Truly hoping this isn't going to be a US-evangelist-coddling "faith in space" season. Fiery angels? I mean really....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Truly hoping this isn't going to be a US-evangelist-coddling "faith in space" season. Fiery angels? I mean really....


hah, I knew it was coming as soon as someone quoted the famous c clarke line.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 30, 2019)

"No, you're a genius!"

_runs off in the wrong direction
_


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2019)

Wrong thread


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2019)

Spoiler: episode 3



that was almost unbearably dull


----------



## T & P (Feb 1, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler: episode 3
> 
> 
> 
> that was almost unbearably dull


I’d say confusing at times and setting up multiple subplots myself (not bothering with the spoiler tags as that is not much of a spoiler).

On a different note, did anyone else notice  the single line of subtitles during one of the Klingon scenes that was not in English but in (presumably) Klingon? Anyone here nerdy enough to understand what it said?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 1, 2019)

T & P said:


> I’d say confusing at times and setting up multiple subplots myself (not bothering with the spoiler tags as that is not much of a spoiler).



Tying up some old loose ends too. Plus there's a rarely-seen Chekhov's  intelligent mycological entity


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2019)

T & P said:


> On a different note, did anyone else notice the single line of subtitles during one of the Klingon scenes that was not in English but in (presumably) Klingon? Anyone here nerdy enough to understand what it said?


“Such was the dishonour to the Empire”.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 2, 2019)

The main problem with episode 3 for me was the direction. What was that all about. Constant moving around in circles around people. Upside down in corridors and spinning round. More than once. The whole episode just pretty much made me dizzy throughout making it hard to pay attention. 

I hope that director wont be around much.


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2019)

Not that much of a spoiler but as a courtesy I’ll hide it for those behind... 



Spoiler



I hope Spock will make an appearance soon. He’s one of the main draws of the show and featured heavily in the publicity pics released to the press before the season started, and three episodes in he’s nowhere to be seen.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2019)

I see they gave voq a big beard to cover his chinlessness


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm really glad the Klingons are talking English now, presumably they got feedback on how tedious it was to listen to beings with no facial expressions talk in a made up language.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 4, 2019)

The hair growing also helps, now look almost like how we expect them too. I'd have liked (might still happen I guess) Voq to somehow have been involved with how Klingons end up looking human in TOS. Or if they'll just decide to ignore it totally, like they have with the tech. Such as the admiral telling pike he's one of the few people who still prefers to talk via screen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Such as the admiral telling pike he's one of the few people who still prefers to talk via screen.


But that was just so that 



Spoiler



The Admiral couldn’t get a 360 view of the room and see that Michael and Amanda were there too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 4, 2019)

What a shit episode, one of the wors yet. Last week's was so good too. I hate the Klingons in this.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 4, 2019)

Yeah, latest episode didn't thrill me.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The main problem with episode 3 for me was the direction. What was that all about. Constant moving around in circles around people. Upside down in corridors and spinning round. More than once. The whole episode just pretty much made me dizzy throughout making it hard to pay attention.


The Klingon Tilt.


----------



## agricola (Feb 8, 2019)

Spoiler: episode 4



My main regret about that was that Tilly didn't start singing _Daisy Bell_ when Stamets was trying to drill into her head.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 8, 2019)

Episode 4: Like old Star Trek, but hopped up on goofballs.


----------



## agricola (Feb 9, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Episode 4: Like old Star Trek, but hopped up on goofballs.





Spoiler



was that the first ever Welsh on Star Trek, though?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 9, 2019)

OH pretty much talked all the way through. Got the jist but may have to watch it again.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 9, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The main problem with episode 3 for me was the direction. What was that all about. Constant moving around in circles around people. Upside down in corridors and spinning round. More than once. The whole episode just pretty much made me dizzy throughout making it hard to pay attention.
> 
> I hope that director wont be around much.



The whirly-whirly camera thing is a plague. I think Michael Bay invented it, as a way to add a fake sense of drama to a scene that doesn't really have any.

Daft and overblown visuals are something of an ongoing problem with Bryan Fuller's shows tbh. American Gods is almost unwatchable with all the slo-mo torrents of blood and pointless special effects scrawled over everything.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 9, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> American Gods is almost unwatchable with all the slo-mo torrents of blood and pointless special effects scrawled over everything.


The over-the-top sex scenes are what annoys me in AG - it's like they are trying to out-HBO HBO.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2019)

Spoiler: saru



I hope we get a montage of him training up now and becoming hench. 'I feel my power'. 
I also think next week or at least this season is where we will see the mycellial network drive put out of use for good. It has to go soonish surely.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 10, 2019)

I really enjoyed ep4. Loving Tig Notaro's character and the banter


----------



## agricola (Feb 10, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: saru
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That would be great - it would also be great if he finds out the predator species on his world are those Kelpien who went through what he did.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 10, 2019)

anyone else spotted that those small short episodes that were released before season 2 have pop up in the trailer section on netflix


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> anyone else spotted that those small short episode that were released before season 2 have pop up in the trailer section on netflix


No. But cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 10, 2019)

they are pretty good one being a nice little extra bit of story building for this weeks episode


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

I've tried hard to like this but he's waving a sword around in the latest eposide, FFS. It's like a crappy Star Wars plot.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 11, 2019)

episode 4 was boring.

Do find this Burnham and Spock story line amusing. She did something so terrible to push him away that he never mentions her ever again in any other movies ever again. Did she catch him masturbating to Klingon porn or something and threatened to tell his parents?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 13, 2019)

Burnham is the worst in this isn't she, acting-wise. Constantly staring into space or looking perturbed. I actually laughed when she cried.

Tilly though, I love her.

Anyway, this episode was obviously the best one yet as they spoke a bit of Welsh


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 13, 2019)

Looking forward to Saru becoming a killing machine now he has "power".


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 13, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Burnham is the worst in this isn't she, acting-wise. Constantly staring into space or looking perturbed. I actually laughed when she cried.
> 
> Tilly though, I love her.
> 
> Anyway, this episode was obviously the best one yet as they spoke a bit of Welsh


I'm on series one and she is the real weak spot of the whole thing (that and stupid Klingon conversations). I don't remember any other main character so weak in Star Trek. The acting is bad but also what's her character meant to be? In the writing she should represent the tension between human emotion and Vulcan logic. Instead she just goes around doing crazy things, being depressed and starting uninspiring friendships with other boring people. What's the point? I have almost given up and I think her character is the main problem.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Looking forward to Saru becoming a killing machine now he has "power".


see post #961 lol, it was my first thought


----------



## Wilf (Feb 13, 2019)

Ooh, this is on Netflix isn't it - we've just acquired a login. Right, I'll be back in a week or so...


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 13, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Looking forward to Saru becoming a killing machine now he has "power".



I was amused by that crew member with star fleet captain level security clearance


Saru " I feel my POWER"


Doctor " Cleared for Duty"

...


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 15, 2019)

Was that the best episode ever?  I think it was.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 15, 2019)

I thought even as Star Trek goes it was pretty much clutching at straws.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 15, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I thought even as Star Trek goes it was pretty much clutching at straws.


It doesn't go like Star Trek.


----------



## agricola (Feb 15, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Was that the best episode ever?  I think it was.





Spoiler



Up until the last fifteen minutes I'd have agreed with you, but everything from the bit where Pike told them to hurry the f up and so they had a brainstorming session as to how to save Hugh was just stupid.  Come to think of it, how does someone rubbing himself with bark pose an existential threat to an entire ecosystem anyway?  In fact, how in a world that is continually remade by the spores does toxic bark even evolve?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 15, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Up until the last fifteen minutes I'd have agreed with you, but everything from the bit where Pike told them to hurry the f up and so they had a brainstorming session as to how to save Hugh was just stupid.  Come to think of it, how does someone rubbing himself with bark pose an existential threat to an entire ecosystem anyway?  In fact, how in a world that is continually remade by the spores does toxic bark even evolve?





Spoiler



toxic bark didn't evolve, it was normal mycellium bark that had come into contact with Hugh.  He was an alien body that damaged the ecosystem, everything he touched was infected and spread


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 15, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2019)

Spoiler



I thought it was lorca coming back for a minute. He did get kicked into the mushroom void after all. Enjoyable tractor beam action here also


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 15, 2019)

Spoiler: spoiler



Because it not trek they did not science the shit of his improbable return and even hinted that picky swears will save the day, but hey it trying to be different. did not offend me, As much the liaison to the ship that ended the war having Tyler posted to it

very sneaky section 31


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 16, 2019)

Every episode is turning into: "we got to find spock we got to find spock. what is this red angel?  But wait, lets deal with this matter first". 

On a side note, this resurrection thing, I reckon this will eventually turn into the genesis project that brings spock back to life on voyage home.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 16, 2019)

Just finished a first season binge over a few days. Way better than Enterprise, which I gave up on after the odd series. Looks great, some good performances even if the Klingons are a bit one dimensional. They are either utterly venal or full of honour. That's the deal they get in all the series I think, but usually at least one of the Klingons is a bit more 'human' and nuanced. I like the fact that there aren't any truly annoying/absurd characters on the ship e.g. Neelix. Maybe Michael's roommate is a bit annoying, but gets there in the end. I think it does as good a job as could be done in fitting into the timelines of the previous series, though having to do that is always a plus and a minus. Maybe they are overdoing it a bit using previous stories or scenarios (Harry Mudd, good/evil parallel universe, timeloop etc.), but still very good. Darkest star trek ever?

Best thing since TNG and so far doesn't have as many truly dreadful, quirky episodes as tng. As good as the current films, certainly.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2019)

hopefully the find Spock soon

more introspection on Micheal and Vog,

 i'd say would get old but its surely going to be a plot of an upcoming episode


----------



## cybershot (Feb 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> episode 4 was boring.
> 
> Do find this Burnham and Spock story line amusing. She did something so terrible to push him away that he never mentions her ever again in any other movies ever again. Did she catch him masturbating to Klingon porn or something and threatened to tell his parents?



I think the most crazy thing I’m waiting for is when the series finishes. What bad thing does discovery do that it never gets mentioned ever again for 80 years onwards. The spore drive alone clearly gets wiped from all knowledge banks or like the tech in discovery are we going to be expected to just accept its one of those things and get over it. This is the problem of doing shows based before the original and countless movies and spin offs. 

At least with enterprise they at least tried to fit in with existing canon and tech. Discovery must be a nightmare for writers of wikia and encylopedias of Trek tech.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I like the fact that there aren't any truly annoying/absurd characters on the ship e.g. Neelix. Maybe Michael's roommate is a bit annoying, but gets there in the end. .


Actually, scratch that. 2 episodes into 2nd series and she's getting right on my wick.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 18, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Actually, scratch that. 2 episodes into 2nd series and she's getting right on my wick.


Tilly? She's the best thing in it.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 19, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Actually, scratch that. 2 episodes into 2nd series and she's getting right on my wick.



if you are referring to Tilly, then yeah, I agreeage. Her whole persona just oozes fake. aint nobody in the world ever like that.


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2019)

It's still very watchable, but plot-wise the whole show is an absolute mess. There's too much going on in each episode and nothing is ever really dealt with properly.

It reminds me of Heroes, which always felt as if it was about to settle down in a good show but never quite managed it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2019)

***MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS***

it seems like once giant shaggy dog story, 'we were looking into these strange signals and then _this_ happened and then _that _happened and then we went looking for spock but bumped into this 100,000 year auld creature that wanted to pass on its last will and testament and then we had to save tilly from the mushrooms where we found the dead doctor and brought him back and then we went looking for spock again but there were other people after him...'


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I think the most crazy thing I’m waiting for is when the series finishes. What bad thing does discovery do that it never gets mentioned ever again for 80 years onwards. The spore drive alone clearly gets wiped from all knowledge banks or like the tech in discovery are we going to be expected to just accept its one of those things and get over it. This is the problem of doing shows based before the original and countless movies and spin offs.
> 
> At least with enterprise they at least tried to fit in with existing canon and tech. Discovery must be a nightmare for writers of wikia and encylopedias of Trek tech.


i reckon there's going to be something with the science which prevents it being used much, that it brings the universe to the brink of disaster but they manage to sort it out before declaring the tech's too dangerous.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> ***MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS***
> 
> it seems like once giant shaggy dog story, 'we were looking into these strange signals and then _this_ happened and then _that _happened and then we went looking for spock but bumped into this 100,000 year auld creature that wanted to pass on its last will and testament and then we had to save tilly from the mushrooms where we found the dead doctor and brought him back and then we went looking for spock again but there were other people after him...'


That's an improvement on the original series and TNG, where there was no overarching plot purpose, just "we're flying around waiting for stuff to happen to us".


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That's an improvement on the original series and TNG, where there was no overarching plot purpose, just "we're flying around waiting for stuff to happen to us".


seeking out new life and new civilizations


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 19, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That's an improvement on the original series and TNG, where there was no overarching plot purpose, just "we're flying around waiting for stuff to happen to us".


It was a FIVE YEAR MISSION!

_“Flying around waiting for stuff to happen...”_


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That's an improvement on the original series and TNG, where there was no overarching plot purpose, just "we're flying around waiting for stuff to happen to us".


not really. the first series of discovery was really very good, packing in a huge amount without you feeling like you were carrying baggage. but the second series, esp the last episode, i'm having great difficulty suspending disbelief: not to mention the damn thing going all over the fucking shop on its way to find spock. at this rate spock will be antique by the time he's found.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i reckon there's going to be something with the science which prevents it being used much, that it brings the universe to the brink of disaster but they manage to sort it out before declaring the tech's too dangerous.




Plus their is a little mini episode where discovery is sent into deep space to await further instructions


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> not really. the first series of discovery was really very good, packing in a huge amount without you feeling like you were carrying baggage. but the second series, esp the last episode, i'm having great difficulty suspending disbelief: not to mention the damn thing going all over the fucking shop on its way to find spock. at this rate spock will be antique by the time he's found.



Agreed, Spock needs to show up sharpish. There's an episode or two before the half-way mark of this season, and US TV writing often uses that as a turning point, so I expect it'll be soon.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 19, 2019)

Sprexit.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 19, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Sprexit.



No, Sprimpact! (subs, needs work)


----------



## agricola (Feb 22, 2019)

Spoiler: ep 6



Personally, I thought that was terrible.  Hard to pick up the worst bit - Burnham's disguise, the conversation at the end between Pike and Tyler, but probably the worst was how the Ba'ha'ul under-lake base was clearly the transporter room painted black.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler: ep 6
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I thought that was terrible.  Hard to pick up the worst bit - Burnham's disguise, the conversation at the end between Pike and Tyler, but probably the worst was how the Ba'ha'ul under-lake base was clearly the transporter room painted black.





Spoiler



Burnha's disguise was what every kelpian on the planet was wearing.  That room was also the toilet in Russian Doll though.   Basic story...Saru gets to be Muad D'Ib for an episde and everyone gets crab claws for dinner.



I enjoyed the stuff at the end more than the stuff at the start.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2019)

Spoiler: also



YOU CAN'T TRANSPORT WHEN THE SHIELDS ARE UP!


----------



## agricola (Feb 22, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I know, but she was about half the size they were - it was like dressing an ewok up in stormtrooper garb.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but she was about half the size they were - it was like dressing an ewok up in stormtrooper garb.


heh


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2019)

I must say I found S1 more enjoyable and gripping.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Wilf (Feb 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> I must say I found S1 more enjoyable and gripping.


Yep. Difficult second album.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2019)

These red angels are straight out of Stephen Moffat's big book of Story Arcs For Dummies.

And...



Spoiler



Fucking with an entire species' biology without their consent? In the knowledge that they may well go on a genocidal rampage shortly afterwards? Not very starfleet. If the angels were looking out for the Kelpians' welfare (even though they chose not to intervene until they'd checked in on Spacebook and then waited for someone else to show up and start fucking with everything) they should by rights have whooped Discovery back to the stone age.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2019)

the red angel is actually someone in a very advanced suit. Its future spock obvs

Absolutely not here for twee Dawsons Creek/Wonder Years internal monolouges.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2019)

i was hoping it was like the red dragon out of tom harris's er red dragon


----------



## Santino (Feb 25, 2019)

Quite like the Vorlons from Babylon 5.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2019)

I quite enjoyed episode 6 if I'm honest, seems I always seem to be the polar opposite of everyone else on here with this season, although the whole main story arc itself is getting such little progress it's a starting to get a tad annoying.



Spoiler



Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed the transporter room.


----------



## bemused (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm enjoying it so far, makes great Friday lunchtime fodder.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I quite enjoyed episode 6 if I'm honest


thee was lots of it I liked, Saru bursting his collar and shackles literally and generally. Dislike the internal monolouges though. Captain log was more formal.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 27, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking with an entire species' biology without their consent? In the knowledge that they may well go on a genocidal rampage shortly afterwards? Not very starfleet.


That was my biggest problem with that episode too. 



Spoiler



We're going to forcibly inflict extreme agony on an entire planet's worth of sentient beings and fuck with the most central tenets of their belief system, purely on the say-so of a single person who's currently having problems controlling his emotions? I can't think of a more unethical action in ST history.



I thought the effects were rather good this episode though, the thing in the pool wouldn't have looked out of place in a horror film and the base coming out of the lake looked pretty cool as well.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 27, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it would also be great if he finds out the predator species on his world are those Kelpien who went through what he did.


This would have been such a superior plot twist to what we actually got, though.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That was my biggest problem with that episode too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sisko did a couple of things as bad / worse, though both of those were in episodes (_For the Uniform_ and _In the Pale Moonlight_) that were far superior to this was.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> This would have been such a superior plot twist to what we actually got, though.



They were clearly setting it up as well. Nobody has seen them in generations, audio-only transmission to Discovery etc. In the end it was like an anti-twist.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 28, 2019)

Star Trek: Discovery Season 3 Greenlit at CBS All Access


----------



## agricola (Mar 1, 2019)

Spoiler: ep 7



Much better episode that - the Burnham / Spock bits far more than the shuttle scenes though


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2019)

Now that’s more like it! Best of S2 imo.

I had seen still promo images of 



Spoiler



Spock on the web before, but i’m not fully sold yet on his looks here. Looks like a Vulcan hipster.[/quote]


----------



## Wilf (Mar 2, 2019)

By the by, am I alone in thinking they've amped up Bad Captain Georgiou's evil look a bit too far?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 2, 2019)

So Michael and Spock are off to Talos IV then.

Is this the end for Pike?


----------



## Dandred (Mar 2, 2019)

Looks like Michelle Yeoh did loads of porn. Fair play.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 2, 2019)

TALOS IV!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 4, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Is this the end for Pike?


It’s an interesting one, isn’t it?



Spoiler



I’m wondering if something has happened to the timeline, (maybe because of the anomaly that Pike and Tyler went through; or if Spock has been doing something to the timeline; or if Stamets is going to do something with the mycelial network; or if Dr Hugh did something when he was trapped there)? 

Because Pike and Spock first find Talos IV onboard the Enterprise when they receive the fake distress signal. And they were unaware of the planet’s history before: yet this appears to be prior to those events, because Pike is captain of the Discovery at present, and those events don’t yet appear to have taken place. 

So are we currently before or after the Columbia has gone missing, and Vena is found by the Telesians? Or are we after that, but before Pike and the Enterprise receive the distress call?

[For those wanting background,  
you should watch the Menagerie now (S1: Ep 11 & 12 of TOS).]


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 4, 2019)

Additionally:



Spoiler: “Talos IV”



I was never convinced by the “last death penalty on the books” device. I know it was the make Talos IV somewhere Fédération Ships wouldn’t visit. But it’s a bit heavy handed. Even considering the telepathic powers of the Talesians.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 4, 2019)

Wilf said:


> By the by, am I alone in thinking they've amped up Bad Captain Georgiou's evil look a bit too far?


I know what you’re thinking.



Spoiler


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 4, 2019)

They wouldn't create a new timeline where Pike isn't crippled. Would they?


----------



## Cloo (Mar 4, 2019)

BTW, my other half reckons this series/whole Red Angel thing might be a Borg origin story... presume he's not the first to suggest.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 4, 2019)

Cloo said:


> BTW, my other half reckons this series/whole Red Angel thing might be a Borg origin story... presume he's not the first to suggest.


Interesting idea. Not sure how that’s work though.



Spoiler: “Red Angel”



I’d be very surprised if it isn’t future Michael


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2019)

As an aside, has anyone had any luck finding where/how to watch the short spinoff episodes since I asked a few months ago?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 4, 2019)

do you have Netflix?

if so in the trailer section


or if not dailymotion


----------



## T & P (Mar 5, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> do you have Netflix?
> 
> if so in the trailer section
> 
> ...


Ahhh... cheers!


----------



## cybershot (Mar 5, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Interesting idea. Not sure how that’s work though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Red Angel Reveal



It's going to be Wesley Crusher


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Spoiler: Red Angel Reveal
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be Wesley Crusher


----------



## cybershot (Mar 5, 2019)

In all seriousness, one has to assume the short treks will link to to the rest of the season in some form, as we already have seen the kelpian one get expanded, while it wasn't required viewing it led into the episode nicely. Unless they are story arcs left open for future seasons.

So that leaves perhaps a visit to Xahean on the cards, another Harry Mudd episode (I guess he'll be Discovery's Q, showing up at least once a season,) and perhaps the most plausible due to us knowing the tech is from the future, having something to do with how the Discovery ends up adrift for a thousand years and develops it's own computer AI. Zora. Although You'd think that one would probably get left for the actual series finale whenever that may be.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 5, 2019)

cybershot


Spoiler



"Shut up, Wesley!"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2019)

bit disappointing with section 31 tbf. The Culture's Special Circumstances weren't simply banally shit evil. I know voq's 'you weren't there man!' guilt trips and some knowing looks are meant to invest us with the sense of the ambiguous nature of this necessary evil, but its just a bit ham. The other section 31 bloke is a bald unshaven man dressed in black like a medieval torturer from a poor historical TV drama.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> anyone else spotted that those small short episodes that were released before season 2 have pop up in the trailer section on netflix


How do I find the trailer section?  I have random things that autoplay, but I can't see a special section...


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 5, 2019)

if you are on Netflix and search discovery it will come up with more options when you scroll down.

instead of making you explore new shows


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> if you are on Netflix and search discovery it will come up with more options when you scroll down.
> 
> instead of making you explore new shows


I'm being dim, I think.  I can't find anything.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 5, 2019)

what device are you using...

I don't used the app so not sure how you find it

if you use a proper computer to look up shows you get a few options when looking up shows
like series and overview..


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> what device are you using...
> 
> I don't used the app so not sure how you find it
> 
> ...


I'm getting this:


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 5, 2019)

try star trek discovery


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> try star trek


I've tried various permutations.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2019)

I maybe missed the boat.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 5, 2019)

They are in the additional videos but with the trailers. Scroll past the trailers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2019)

cybershot said:


> They are in the additional videos but with the trailers. Scroll past the trailers.


I’ve tried scrolling past what I’ve posted as screenshots. (I just didn’t want to fill the thread with a screenshot of every screen).  Maybe it’s a laptop thing. I’ll try it on my TV tomorrow.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 5, 2019)

can you do a screen shot where you go in netflix for star trek discovery


mostly be the preview video panel


----------



## T & P (Mar 5, 2019)

It’s embedded with the trailers. Then check the running times. Trailers are 2 min, the shorts about 15-20 min.

The first three episodes were okay, but whatever you do, watch the fourth. Funny as, and very enjoyable.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> can you do a screen shot where you go in netflix for star trek discovery
> 
> 
> mostly be the preview video panel


I don’t know what the preview video panel is. I find the programmes I’m watching in the “Continue watching” list. When new episodes arrive that’s where they are. I click on the picture for Discovery and a new episode starts to play.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 6, 2019)

I can't find them either danny la rouge, I scroll through to trailers and more, but none are more than 2 minutes long.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 6, 2019)

go into any episode then press back and select the 'more episodes' option, scroll to the end


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

Boudicca said:


> I can't find them either danny la rouge, I scroll through to trailers and more, but none are more than 2 minutes long.


Thanks. I thought I was being a confused grandad. I’m disappointed not to find the shorts, but relieved that I’m not alone.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 6, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Thanks. I thought I was being a confused grandad. I’m disappointed not to find the shorts, but relieved that I’m not alone.


I thought maybe it was the youngsters winding us up, but they do get a mention on Wikipedia.


----------



## Santino (Mar 6, 2019)

I watched two of them yesterday, they weren't very good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> go into any episode then press back and select the 'more episodes' option, scroll to the end


Cheers.

This is exactly what you need to do. I’d never used the “more episodes” function before. Just always watched them in the order they get played.

Anyway, I did the above and it worked. Have now watched the first one.


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2019)

Santino said:


> I watched two of them yesterday, they weren't very good.


Do watch the fourth one even if you want to give a miss to the third. Enjoyable comic relief.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Cheers.
> 
> This is exactly what you need to do. I’d never used the “more episodes” function before. Just always watched them in the order they get played.
> 
> Anyway, I did the above and it worked. Have now watched the first one.



Glad you found them in the end


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Glad you found them in the end


Me too. It was a rollercoaster.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2019)

what do you watch netflix on btw?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> what do you watch netflix on btw?


Usually a smart TV.  I prefer to watch on TV.  Although my daughter and partner are watching something unspeakable about celebrities dating, so I’m just about to watch the rest of the DISCO shorts on a laptop with my headphones on in bed. With a cup on tea on the bedside table.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2019)

ahh ok

tend to us my pc and cast to my TV

so explains why i could not point you in the right direction


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> ahh ok
> 
> tend to us my pc and cast to my TV
> 
> so explains why i could not point you in the right direction


I'm back on my laptop now and now I can't find the shorts any more.  There's no way I can find to do the "more episodes" thing on my laptop.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2019)

for anyone who is still having issue on pc and lappys

 here is a German man to the rescue



not me btw


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> for anyone who is still having issue on pc and lappys
> 
> here is a German man to the rescue
> 
> ...



Right.  When I click on Discovery in My List, that's not what happens.  I don't get "trailers and more".  I get this:


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2019)

You using an app Right?

You can log directly into the netflix website

might be a option as i don't know the app


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> You using an app Right?
> 
> You can log directly into the netflix website
> 
> might be a option as i don't know the app


Yes, app.  OK, I'll try browser and see what happens.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

OMG!  Why the fuck would they remove functionality from the app?  I thought I was doing the right thing!!!

I'm using browser from now on.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 6, 2019)

just downloaded the app


its shite


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoiler



I can't do the spoiler code, so I'll just say I liked it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> I can't do the spoiler code, so I'll just say I liked it.





Spoiler


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 8, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163894


Not all hero's and all that....


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoiler



That was amazing, possibly my favourite Disco episode of them all.  It was oddly reiminscent of Rogue One, in that the people who made it clearly loved the original source material and wanted to treat it with respect.

Even the Tyler / Dr. Culber fight was decent.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 8, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It was fucking epic...best start ever followed by a Spock origin story (and the rest)


TALOS IV!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoiler



At the end Spock makes a joke/smiles and Burnham raises an eyebrow


----------



## Supine (Mar 8, 2019)

I can't keep track of when spoilers are spoilers!

When is the show available each week?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 8, 2019)

Supine said:


> I can't keep track of when spoilers are spoilers!
> 
> When is the show available each week?


Meh...spoilers aren't necessary now


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 8, 2019)

What an excellent episode. And now _Discovery_ is on the run...yay!


----------



## cybershot (Mar 8, 2019)

Supine said:


> I can't keep track of when spoilers are spoilers!
> 
> When is the show available each week?



It’s available in UK on Friday mornings. So I guess 3-4 days of spoiler tag usage. Although you’d think if people had sense you’d just avoid the thread until you’re up to speed.


----------



## Supine (Mar 8, 2019)

I would when I know I'm not up to speed!

I'll DL on Fridays rather than Mondays lol


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 8, 2019)

the beginning was awesome seeing scenes from TOS. The new pike does look a bit like the old pike. good casting.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoiler: Spoiler



bit of a trek nerd as i use to watch it with my da, love that episode even if it tested my Trek Canon,
are we really going to revisit the temporal war, seems an odd payoff but it would bring the series into cannon


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoiler: Just watched it 



But I’m not entirely clear what’s going on with the timeline. Is this not only after Spock and Pike and pre-Kirk Enterprise answer the fake distress call from Vina’s illusionary crew, but also after Spock takes injured Pike back to Talos IV to live with Vina? If so, why was Pike in the captain’s seat of the Enterprise when we first met him on DISCO, and not Kirk?  Or is it because Spock is not experiencing time in a linear way? Or is it because of the Red Angel’s meddling?

Still loved it. The TOS flashbacks (forwards?) were awesome.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Was pike not only returned to Vina after his body was almost completely destroyed, he could not live a full life with only one blinking light

more interesting is if DISCO is trying to link up with the St:ENT or really the paramount start trek universe or the rebooted movies[/ SPOILER]


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Yes, but...



Re the blinking light etc.  Yes, he went to live the Talosian illusion with Vina.  But Vina was talking as if that was in the past, and she said something to Pike about the Talosians not thinking they were compatible. Was she meaning post Cage but pre Menagerie?

Anyway, yes I’m wondering if there’s an ENT link-up, because a Temporal Cold War is by definition across Time.

Also: fun fact, Pike gets a mention on a monitor screen that Archer sees during the ENT run.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2019)

Spoiler: but



she stated that the talosian had provide a pike based thought replicant that feel real in all that mattered,


but Pike had a Career in the original series before returning to the planet


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Spoiler: but
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: “indeed”



That last bit is what I’m wondering. Is that where we’re located? In the time after Pike’s first visit to Talos IV but before what we’d thought of as his final visit? (In light blinking wheelchair).

That would make sense. But there was a couple of things that made me wonder if the timeline had changed.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2019)

Spoiler: also



if time is linear for Pike or he is really at the planet

the allusion is him still being a star fleet Captain


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Spoiler: also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 9, 2019)

Spoiler



I don't know what is going on 

But I DID shout "Melissa George!" at the telly, at least my 90s soap game is still strong.


----------



## agricola (Mar 9, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler: Just watched it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No, I think its after the events of "The Cage" but before Spock takes him back there (there is a considerable gap between the two).


----------



## cybershot (Mar 9, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Haha. I also IMDb’d pretty pleased with myself that I recognised it was her


----------



## cybershot (Mar 9, 2019)

I assume pike returns to the enterprise when this season is done. Which is a shame as I’m quite warming to the character and wouldn’t mind him sticking around around as captain. 

Although as the series isn’t focused on the captain as such it probably easy enough to find another likeable run of the mill person until burnham eventually gets the role I guess.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think its after the events of "The Cage" but before Spock takes him back there (there is a considerable gap between the two).





Spoiler



That is what you’d think. But there’s just a feeling I got from some things Vina said that made me confused.

Also, if Pike has been back to Talos IV and been helped by the Talosians, why is he so résistent to Spock taking him there later abord Kirk’s Enterprise in the Menagerie episode? He is résistent to the point of going along with Spock’s court martial, which carries the death penalty!

I agree that this seems to be before Spock serves with Kirk. But we know he has seen time in a non linear way, and has changed the timeline on several occasions due to that. Eg, seeing young Michael’s death then preventing it.

I’m confused.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2019)

Spoiler



I had wondered if Pike’s able bodiedness at the helm of Discovery was a Talosian illusion. Although there was a line about the illusions not working that far out which would go against that.

But Kirk was convinced the Commodore Mendez was with him all the way from Star Base 11.


----------



## yield (Mar 9, 2019)

That episode was amazing. I've fallen back in love with Star Trek


S☼I said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: tangent



She's great in the psychological horror film Triangle


----------



## agricola (Mar 9, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I don't know, though it was noticeable (given how much care they took with the lore in this episode) that one of the things they didn't say was that to travel to Talos IV was a death sentence, just that it was restricted space.  If the events of this season are what cause that to be brought in, then that would be awesome.

If that is the case, then perhaps the events of this season need to be seen in a new light - how real is any of it (the red angel / the bursts) if we know they (the Talosians) can create illusions across vast distances and affect the minds of almost anyone?  Is it relevant that the only person who they may not be able to effect (Airiam) is the only one who isn't going along with the rest of them?   The continual Alice in Wonderland references, about up being down and whatnot, have to be about something and they may not be about Burnham or the nature of linear time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2019)

Spoiler



The mycelial network and angry zombie doctor probably come into it too. Remember Stamets can step outside of a linear view of time .


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 10, 2019)

Spoiler: “Paul Stamets”



Paul Stamets - Google Search


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2019)

Spoiler



Initially, I thought the Red Angel might be Q or a Q, but I'm guessing it's Spock or Michael going back in time - maybe even going to save Vulcan and restore the timeline to Prime. The Talos stuff was awesome. The wife asked if I was ok after geeking out when they did the _previously on Star Trek_ with all TOS _The Cage_ stuff . I think this storyline is going to sow the seeds for TOS _The Menagerie_ which takes places some, what, 10 or 12 years after Pike's first visit to Talos...



Anyway, soz if all this has been discussed, have just finished the latest ep and quite happy with all that. And isn't Anson Mount great? Can't believe it's the same guy from the dreadful _Inhumans_ series"


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Initially, I thought the Red Angel might be Q or a Q.





Spoiler



You've ruined my life, you maukit walloper


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You've ruined my life, you maukit walloper





Spoiler



Needs universal translator


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Needs universal translator





Spoiler



UT says “My, what a distressing notion you have put into my head, I fear it may impair my enjoyment of the series. I do wish you had not uttered it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> UT says “My, what a distressing notion you have put into my head, I fear it may impair my enjoyment of the series. I do wish you had not uttered it.





Spoiler



Sorry, for the mind meld, danny. Just wanted to share the love.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, for the mind meld, danny. Just wanted to share the love.





Spoiler



I feel violated. I hope you don’t have p’nar syndrome


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Interesting idea. Not sure how that’s work though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ah, ok. You were way ahead of me


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 11, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I feel violated. I hope you don’t have p’nar syndrome





Spoiler



dammit, danny. I'm a scruffy nerfherder, not a hardcore Trek nerd


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> dammit, danny. I'm a scruffy nerfherder, not a hardcore Trek nerd





Spoiler



If something's worth doing, it’s worth taking too far and alienating everyone around you


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 13, 2019)

I kind of want to see Wilson Cruz as the lead in a John Wick-style action thriller now, wandering around unshaven and brooding all in black.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 15, 2019)

Spoiler



Bit meh. Thought her story was a bit rushed. Spock was all right though.
Also, was the fight scene meant to be funny?


----------



## agricola (Mar 15, 2019)

Spoiler



Big let down after last week that, from start to finish it was dull and there were bits of it that made absolutely no sense whatsoever.  I also hated how everyone just turned up on the bridge to watch someone die.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 15, 2019)

It developed the major plots, showed who the enemy was, had a Matrix fight, was primarily about the women on the ship, was directed by Frakes! and had some decent lines like "Fair point" and "Shitstorm" and "The best of Starfleet"

This Pike person is growing on me.

If you watch the credits you can hear the ocean waves.


----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2019)

I loved it myself.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 19, 2019)

Just a thought about the Daedalus bit. Daedalus was _father_ to Icarus. Is the reason Spock has been chosen because the Angel is his time travelling pa?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 19, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Just a thought about the Daedalus bit. Daedalus was _father_ to Icarus. Is the reason Spock has been chosen because the Angel is his time travelling pa?


More likely to be his mother if either of them.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 20, 2019)

Pretty good episode - but why didn't they just 



Spoiler



beam them back aboard when they started fighting and let security subdue the cyborg?


----------



## agricola (Mar 22, 2019)

Spoiler: episode 10



Decent, though without many highlights - apart from the one that I will remember every time I go to have my eyes tested from now on.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 22, 2019)

Spoiler



oooh that's Kima from The Wire


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 24, 2019)

Well, I didn't see that coming!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 24, 2019)

Time Crystal...wtf


----------



## Wilf (Mar 24, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, I didn't see that coming!


Can't be bothered with the spoilercode, so I'll put it like this: wasn't the angel supposed to have Michael's dna and/or genetic profile. But the person who it turned out to be wouldn't have the same dna/genetic profile?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Can't be bothered with the spoilercode, so I'll put it like this: wasn't the angel supposed to have Michael's dna and/or genetic profile. But the person who it turned out to be wouldn't have the same dna/genetic profile?



I'm not an expert in DNA but 


Spoiler



I'm guessing that there would be strong similarities with close relatives



I'm bothering with spoilercode because it's not fair on danny


----------



## Cid (Mar 25, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm not an expert in DNA but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Genetic code of a parent and child most certainly would not match though, you share 50%. Unless... Er... No, that's not a very likely storyline in Star trek. Clones though, clones or twins work.


----------



## magneze (Mar 25, 2019)

Good episode although the essential bit of plot didn't really make sense.


Spoiler: Spoiler



Trap the angel by making Michael die, but she won't die because we'll save her. Erm, so if you are always going to save her she won't die so the Angel should not appear.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2019)

magneze said:


> Good episode although the essential bit of plot didn't really make sense.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Spock’s actions showed he understood that paradox. So he was prepared to let her die. Which is why the Angel appeared.

However, it looks like the Angel is coming from (DISCO’s contemporary) past, not the future. So the AI is either  also not future, or isn’t “following” the Angel.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 25, 2019)

Timey wimey makes my head spinny winny


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2019)

Michael's DNA was recorded so that she could be found/tracked by the angel from the future.  They only assumed it was the angel's own DNA .


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 25, 2019)

I enjoy this show, but it does not make sense at all. So badly written and thought out.

Hey, here's an eye scanner with a massive fucking spike in it lol.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 25, 2019)

So I've caught up on this series in the last week.

It's silly, but it's Trek silly.


----------



## agricola (Mar 29, 2019)

Spoiler: episode 11



I absolutely loved that from start to finish, in fact (though this is being written after I've just finished watching it so I might have to rewatch it tomorrow) I'd probably list it among my favourite _Trek_ episodes - possibly because the bleakness of it was similar to the bleakness of the best episodes of TNG (_Best of Both Worlds_, and _Family_) and the Dominion War episodes of DS9, and possibly because some of the acting in it was magnificent (Sonequa Martin-Green especially, especially the first scene with Burnham and her mum).  Control was also the rare sci-fi villain that is plausible and terrifying, just like the early Borg.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 29, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler: episode 11
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely loved that from start to finish, in fact (though this is being written after I've just finished watching it so I might have to rewatch it tomorrow) I'd probably list it among my favourite _Trek_ episodes - possibly because the bleakness of it was similar to the bleakness of the best episodes of TNG (_Best of Both Worlds_, and _Family_) and the Dominion War episodes of DS9, and possibly because some of the acting in it was magnificent (Sonequa Martin-Green especially, especially the first scene with Burnham and her mum).  Control was also the rare sci-fi villain that is plausible and terrifying, just like the early Borg.


Yeah, but...


Spoiler: spoiler



good as it was, we are going to get into one of those chasing after a thing that jumps from body to body, wristwatch to supercomputer type thing. After 3 weeks building up to a final battle with the AI, they'll find it again in the next episode. Or something like that.

You also know that Michael's parent(s) are going to end up sacrificing themselves again in some way or other - or shift permanently into the future or even the parallel universe. Just for once it would be nice if the long lost relative who saves the day managed to stay.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 30, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler: episode 11
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely loved that from start to finish, in fact (though this is being written after I've just finished watching it so I might have to rewatch it tomorrow) I'd probably list it among my favourite _Trek_ episodes - possibly because the bleakness of it was similar to the bleakness of the best episodes of TNG (_Best of Both Worlds_, and _Family_) and the Dominion War episodes of DS9, and possibly because some of the acting in it was magnificent (Sonequa Martin-Green especially, especially the first scene with Burnham and her mum).  Control was also the rare sci-fi villain that is plausible and terrifying, just like the early Borg.





Spoiler: major spoiler



The penny only dropped when the nanotech bots went into Leland and his skin got all veiny. So, I guess he's going to escape into the past/Delta Quadrant?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 31, 2019)

Everyone is great in this except for Burnham....can't act at all. I was really laughing out loud at some of her "emotional" scenes this week.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 31, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Everyone is great in this except for Burnham....can't act at all. I was really laughing out loud at some of her "emotional" scenes this week.



I'm the opposite, after 



Spoiler



Airiam's death and then the emotional encounter with her mom, I was tearing up



Also, 



Spoiler: Walking Dead spoiler



Sonequa Martin Green nailed it in her death scene as Sasha



Just don't get the negativity...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 3, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Can't be bothered with the spoilercode, so I'll put it like this: wasn't the angel supposed to have Michael's dna and/or genetic profile. But the person who it turned out to be wouldn't have the same dna/genetic profile?



They patched up this plot hole in the next episode with a reference to mitochondrial DNA, which is inherited via the maternal line and so changes little from one generation to another.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 3, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> They patched up this plot hole in the next episode with a reference to mitochondrial DNA, which is inherited via the maternal line and so changes little from one generation to another.


Yeah, I saw that, thought you'd think they'd have been a bit better at working it out in the 24th (?) Century. There were also phrases used like 'we are certain it is you Michael, there's no doubt'.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 3, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, I saw that, thought you'd think they'd have been a bit better at working it out in the 24th (?) Century. There were also phrases used like 'we are certain it is you Michael, there's no doubt'.



Not entirely unreasonable if all Burnham's biological relatives were presumed dead.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 3, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not entirely unreasonable if all Burnham's biological relatives were presumed dead.


Yeah you don't expect Star Trek to cheat.


----------



## Supine (Apr 3, 2019)

And spock nether mentioned any of this to kirk on the enterprise!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 3, 2019)

Supine said:


> And spock nether mentioned any of this to kirk on the enterprise!


Oh shut up


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 5, 2019)

Spoiler



I have a theory that the 'Time Crystals' will be used later to 'fix' the timeline, where's the Burnhams aren't killed by the Klingons, Michael isn't adopted by the Spocks, and the Battle of The Binary Stars doesn't happen.



I really liked this episode.


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2019)

Spoiler: episode 12



Very decent that, especially the Pike bits.  Not sure why the monks of Borath would have such a thing for high Gothic, though





steveo87 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: reply to steveo87



That would be great, though wouldn't it create a paradox (as Burnham's mum would never be in a position to warn the rest of them about the attack)?  Fixing the timeline at the cost of Burnham dying as a child would be a bit intense.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 5, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Fans would never accept the full Bobby Ewing card being played.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 5, 2019)

Spoiler



I really, really like Captain Christopher Pike - actor and character. I hope that, y'know, _the thing that happens _is a few years in our future


----------



## Balbi (Apr 5, 2019)

Absolutely loved that episode, Anson Mount is an excellent Pike and that whole sequence was great .

Also the frequent guest spots from Tig Notaro are very Trek, she's channelling McCoy at his most grump-reasonable.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> if you are referring to Tilly, then yeah, I agreeage. Her whole persona just oozes fake. aint nobody in the world ever like that.


Aint nobody like that, even in a cosmos far, far away, would ever get past HR and onto a starship. 
The whole thing is ridiculously silly. What's the selection process for starship officers these days?
It's like Dr Who with a few extra quid thrown at it.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 6, 2019)

I had to laugh. Watching the previous episode where they couldn't delete Control from the ship, I was like if this is going to wipe out all life, why not just destroy the ship.  this episode burnham says the same thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really like Captain Christopher Pike - actor and character. I hope that, y'know, _the thing that happens _is a few years in our future





Spoiler



Do you want to know if the actor has been hired for next series or not?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 6, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know if the actor has been hired for next series or not?



No thanks, I'll try and stay spoiler-free. Probably futile, right enough


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> No thanks, I'll try and stay spoiler-free. Probably futile, right enough


Know what else is futile? Eh? EH?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2019)

I just don't get it, any of the plot.

I really hoped they might expand on the characters - this was teased to some degree - but it hasn't really happened.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 10, 2019)

Balbi said:


> Absolutely loved that episode, Anson Mount is an excellent Pike and that whole sequence was great .



You'd have to assume Pike was originally going to be a one season only main character, but there's clearly much love for this version of him. Makes you wonder what they plan to do with him.

I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2019)

cybershot said:


> You'd have to assume Pike was originally going to be a one season only main character, but there's clearly much love for this version of him. Makes you wonder what they plan to do with him.
> 
> I guess we'll find out soon enough.


It's certainly going to be a story of self sacrifice, but whether the prophesy plays out for him will be the interesting bit. I suspect there'll be some kind of escape into the future or timeline type thing. What was shown to him in the prophesy was probably a bit too grim but also a too predictable tie in to the original series. Agree though about his character beginning to develop. Early on he was a good guy but a kind of administrative captain, holding things together, backing his crew. Now he's centre stage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2019)

cybershot said:


> You'd have to assume Pike was originally going to be a one season only main character, but there's clearly much love for this version of him. Makes you wonder what they plan to do with him.
> 
> I guess we'll find out soon enough.


it looks like what happened to him in tos will happen to him again


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2019)

cybershot said:


> You'd have to assume Pike was originally going to be a one season only main character, but there's clearly much love for this version of him. Makes you wonder what they plan to do with him.
> 
> I guess we'll find out soon enough.



I've been rewatching TOS recently and Pike's character in Disco has a lot of that classic Trek captain stuff going on. I'll have to rewatch the sequence but his irradiation - was he wearing a Disco uniform, or could it be a lot further down the track?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2019)

Balbi said:


> I've been rewatching TOS recently and Pike's character in Disco has a lot of that classic Trek captain stuff going on. I'll have to rewatch the sequence but his irradiation - was he wearing a Disco uniform, or could it be a lot further down the track?



I think it's further on down the line. Unless, timey-wimey etc


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I really hoped they might expand on the characters


Saru has evolved as a character. Now he's acting like he can fuck anyone up. Squaring up to people and menacingly looming etc


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 11, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Saru has evolved as a character. Now he's acting like he can fuck anyone up. Squaring up to people and menacingly looming etc



Can't wait for him to become a lethal killing machine!


----------



## Cloo (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes, they've done a good job at making a potentially ho-hum square-jaw hero guy into someone interesting and likeable with Pike.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2019)

The comment section whinging about it being SJW-fodder that I've spotted on Disco articles is boilerplate angry white dudes.

I mention it because Pike is closer to Kirk than Archer was, but he's also more than a grab bag of snarky male stereotypes. The angry brigade are furious that the Federation is being retconned to actually represent the ideas that the Federation was meant to, but that sixties casting could only go so far with.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 12, 2019)

Enjoyed that, although



Spoiler



kind of wish she had gone alone as would really have left a lot of options for various outcomes and fan theories. Them all going means they come back. Or at the very least. Spock does, and perhaps even the ship does too although i’d find it interesting if the ship does get left behind and they move onto another series with the majority of the crew on a new ship. Hell I’d be happy if it’s whatever ship pike commands after leaving the enterprise so mount can continue being a regular too


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Saru has evolved as a character. Now he's acting like he can fuck anyone up. Squaring up to people and menacingly looming etc





Spoiler



And now he’s tooled up like a street hoodlum



I did it enjoy it 



Spoiler: “but”



I wish they’d dial back the long, drawn-out schmaltz sequences. I mean, come on, what percentage of that was tearful, nostalgic monologues and meaningful looks? These things should be shown in the course of events, not spelled out each and every time. That’s poor writing.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2019)

Spoiler: but



Spock is on the fucking bridge, so


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Spoiler: but
> 
> 
> 
> Spock is on the fucking bridge, so





Spoiler



The Enterprise Bridge was completely fab. And I loved Chris’s line when we saw it for the first time.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 12, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can't wait for him to become a lethal killing machine!



Now he has his tool! 

Also... 

Captain Pike is so good, really hope he's still involved somehow.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 13, 2019)

Spoiler: Build Ups



A whole episode of lip quivering and I've got to wait a fucking week for the big space battle?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 13, 2019)

How many more episodes are there? I was expecting this to be the last; 13 is a common series run.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 13, 2019)

There's one more to go in this season.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2019)

It seems to be tying up nicely with the 4 shorts.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler: plotting



As I mentioned a page or two back, I'm not very fond of plots that allow the AI/demonic force or whatever to jump between bodies or groups of people at will. They do though seem to have avoided the lazy plotting and episodes that can come with that.

On the notion of the ship getting stuck in the future but not the people: could that be the way the mushroom drive thingy is lost forever? You'd imagine they'd have the specifications for it stored elsewhere, but that could be the way they write it out of star trek history.



Also, random Q: have we discovered why she's called Michael yet? In a universe of infinite identities that's obviously cool, but I do remember it being commented on in the first series.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 15, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Spoiler: plotting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, we haven’t. The only person who mentioned it was Tilly, who said “the only girl called Michael that I’ve heard of is Michael Burnham”, although I wish she hadn’t. I wish it had just been left unremarked upon. Just a name.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

so we still dont know why spock never mentions his sister in TOS and movies?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> so we still dont know why spock never mentions his sister in TOS and movies?


I put it to you that we know perfectly well why.


----------



## T & P (Apr 15, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> It seems to be tying up nicely with the 4 shorts.


More than that, had Me Hani actually appeared in the series proper before this episode? I know plenty of people who are still unaware of the existence of the shorts let alone seen them, so they might left feeling a tad confused or thinking they're missing something about how the character relates to the story.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2019)

T & P said:


> More than that, had Me Hani actually appeared in the series proper before this episode? I know plenty of people who are still unaware of the existence of the shorts let alone seen them, so they might left feeling a tad confused or thinking they're missing something about how the character relates to the story.


That's why I mentioned them 

Half them can't work the buttons.


----------



## Fosters Mackem (Apr 15, 2019)

Are the shorts on Netflix?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 15, 2019)

Fosters Mackem said:


> Are the shorts on Netflix?



Yes, but a bit hidden away. This is doing it on a PC, so might be different on another platform

Search for "Star Trek Discovery". Click on the down arrow to expand out the more information bit. Select the "Trailers and More" tab, and the four of them are in there.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I put it to you that we know perfectly well why.



I wonder will Sybok ever make an appearance?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 16, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Yes, but a bit hidden away. This is doing it on a PC, so might be different on another platform
> 
> Search for "Star Trek Discovery". Click on the down arrow to expand out the more information bit. Select the "Trailers and More" tab, and the four of them are in there.


And if you're on a PC, don't use the app, use a browser.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 16, 2019)

The sideways-blinking techy Queen was in a short. When the "previously on Discovery" scenes with her and Tilly were shown I thought I was having some sort of memory malfunction as I haven't seen the shorts.

Incredibly shoddy way of doing things.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> The sideways-blinking techy Queen was in a short. When the "previously on Discovery" scenes with her and Tilly were shown I thought I was having some sort of memory malfunction as I haven't seen the shorts.
> 
> Incredibly shoddy way of doing things.



I quite liked the shorts, esp _Calypso_. How were they shoddy?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 16, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I quite liked the shorts, esp _Calypso_. How were they shoddy?



I think he meant it was shoddy to include clips from a short in a 'previously on star trek: discovery' VT before the latest episode. I expect there were many people who were like WTF did that happen.


----------



## Cid (Apr 16, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I quite liked the shorts, esp _Calypso_. How were they shoddy?



Because, if you haven’t seen them, you’re left thinking ‘when the fuck did that happen? Am I getting old, was I drunk?’. It is shoddy to recap a short as if it’s part of the main series. 

Also thanks for reassuring me about my mental faculties mwgdrwg


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> No, we haven’t. The only person who mentioned it was Tilly, who said “the only girl called Michael that I’ve heard of is Michael Burnham”, although I wish she hadn’t. I wish it had just been left unremarked upon. Just a name.


to be fair at that point she was likely the most famous michael in starfleet, male or female.


----------



## rekil (Apr 16, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> No, we haven’t. The only person who mentioned it was Tilly, who said “the only girl called Michael that I’ve heard of is Michael Burnham”, although I wish she hadn’t. I wish it had just been left unremarked upon. Just a name.


They're in a timeline in which the Bangles have never existed. Sad.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 16, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I think he meant it was shoddy to include clips from a short in a 'previously on star trek: discovery' VT before the latest episode. I expect there were many people who were like WTF did that happen.


That's why I mentioned them the other day, most likely a fair few people would have missed them.  Now everyone can catch up before the final episode.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 16, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I quite liked the shorts, esp _Calypso_. How were they shoddy?



Yeah as others have said. It was shoddy to include it as though it was part of the actual show, shoddy to confuse your audience like that.I'm betting about 5% of people watched the shorts, or even know they existed.


----------



## Supine (Apr 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> More than that, had Me Hani actually appeared in the series proper before this episode? I know plenty of people who are still unaware of the existence of the shorts let alone seen them, so they might left feeling a tad confused or thinking they're missing something about how the character relates to the story.



Confused the fuck out of me. Thought I'd missed an episode (proper one!)


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 16, 2019)

Searching for Calypso, The Brightest Star, Escape Artist or Runaway doesn't bring up anything on netflix. lol

You can only get them inside the show's 'menu'.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 17, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Searching for Calypso, The Brightest Star, Escape Artist or Runaway doesn't bring up anything on netflix. lol
> 
> You can only get them inside the show's 'menu'.



The Netflix interface is utter fucking dogshit. My main bugbear is showing you trailers over the end-credits, taking you out of that contemplative zone, and showing trailers when you hover over an icon. I detest it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah I still can't find the shorts for love nor money.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 17, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah I still can't find the shorts for love nor money.


What device are you using, and which interface?  If you’re using a PC and app, don’t: go onto the browser version.  If you’re using a Smart TV, they should be at the bottom of available episodes, along with trailers. (Select “back” instead of “play episode”).

I made the mistake of thinking the PC app would have them. It doesn’t.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What device are you using, and which interface?  If you’re using a PC and app, don’t: go onto the browser version.  If you’re using a Smart TV, they should be at the bottom of available episodes, along with trailers. (Select “back” instead of “play episode”).
> 
> I made the mistake of thinking the PC app would have them. It doesn’t.



I'm using Chrome on a PC. Followed the instructions but can't find the 'trailers' section anywhere.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 17, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm using Chrome on a PC. Followed the instructions but can't find the 'trailers' section anywhere.


You’re doing this?

Star Trek: Discovery


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 17, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm using Chrome on a PC. Followed the instructions but can't find the 'trailers' section anywhere.


Are you seeing anything like this? Click on "Trailers & more"


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 17, 2019)

This Radio Times article has direct links to the episodes to click on, this is the only thing which worked for me.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 17, 2019)

If you get mega desperate they are on dailymotion. The picture is flipped and the audio slightly higher. I guess to fool anti piracy shit.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 17, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm using Chrome on a PC. Followed the instructions but can't find the 'trailers' section anywhere.



did you mistakenly download the app for chrome?

you have to log into the main website



slightly old school but the only way to see the extra content

*shrugs*


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2019)

Some people here are making my 24 year old daughter very angry.  

She's swearing a lot.  

"It's so incredibly simple how could you not understand this?"

"IT'S NOT EVEN A QUESTION OF FUCKING UNDERSTANDING IT....OMG!"

I think she's from the Mirror Universe.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 18, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Some people here are making my 24 year old daughter very angry.
> 
> She's swearing a lot.
> 
> ...



I've been using computers of various sorts for nearly 40 years. I used to play around as a kid with 6502-series assembly language, I've been paid to be an actual ALGOL programmer, I've built complex financial institution software, I've managed the migration of gigantic amounts of data from one corporate platform to another. I've used a soldering iron on more than one motherboard! (Not always successfully, mind)

And yet, the most frustrating task I've found to date is looking for something to watch using Netflix's fucking terrible UI. It is awful. It's worse than Lotus Notes, ffs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> And yet, the most frustrating task I've found to date is looking for something to watch using Netflix's fucking terrible UI. It is awful. It's worse than Lotus Notes, ffs.


And the interface is not the same for everyone everywhere: it varies depending on what you’re using. If you’re using the PC app, those shorts are just not there.


----------



## Fosters Mackem (Apr 18, 2019)

I've just checked on Netflix and they are at the bottom of the episode list on series 2


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 18, 2019)

Does anyone know what time the last episode is likely to arrive on Netflix? Off for the Easter weekend and that...


----------



## agricola (Apr 19, 2019)

Spoiler: episode 14



That was great but poses so many questions about what Season 3 is going to be like.  Some form of proto-_Voyager_ in which they never get home?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 19, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler: episode 14
> 
> 
> 
> That was great but poses so many questions about what Season 3 is going to be like.  Some form of proto-_Voyager_ in which they never get home?



It's gonna be shit.

Oh how I wish we could also never speak of it again, and continue the further episodes of Captain Pike and the Enterprise.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2019)

Fuck the spoiler tag. Don’t read the thread until you’ve watched the episode......



mwgdrwg said:


> It's gonna be shit.
> 
> Oh how I wish we could also never speak of it again, and continue the further episodes of Captain Pike and the Enterprise.



Ditto. I’d much rather see this, but season three is confirmed. 

Personally if the last episode was a movie I’d have thought it was an absolute mess. As a tv episode it still kind of was and overall the story arc for the season was actually quite weak with tons of holes. The final 5 minutes justifying canon and the reason discovery never gets mentioned again etc etc. 

Pike the only really good thing to come out of it and probably doubt we’ll see him again now. 

I know we’re getting the Picard series that finally moves us on after TNG movies finally but really would now prefer they just did a proper series based 25+ years after nemesis so all the modern tech wonders don’t look out of place. It’s time to leave the world of TOS behind.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 19, 2019)

wtf was that blast door made of? 

"That photon torpedo is going to destroy half the ship and kill everyone on board!"

"Don't worry, I'll close this plexiglass door and watch from the other side, no problem."


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 19, 2019)

Series 3 really needs to address the problem of the lead character being the least interesting. Burnham is so dull (and often poorly acted) that you almost want to skip past her scenes to get to something good with one of the 'supporting' characters.

Also, is it just me, or is Michelle Yeoh just awful in this? I don't remember her delivery being that stilted in her film work, and it doesn't fill me with confidence for this planned Section 31 spin-off series.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Also, is it just me, or is Michelle Yeoh just awful in this? I don't remember her delivery being that stilted in her film work, and it doesn't fill me with confidence for this planned Section 31 spin-off series.



If she was on Discovery, then I'm guessing she won't be in it. The end pretty much set up Ash as the lead for that series imo.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 19, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Also, is it just me, or is Michelle Yeoh just awful in this? I don't remember her delivery being that stilted in her film work, and it doesn't fill me with confidence for this planned Section 31 spin-off series.



I think the dialogue is just terrible at times, especially when she's trying to be 'evil', it works better when she's getting frustrated with 'prime' morality.

That said, I'm not looking forward to the Section 31 series, either. But only because the mystery that surrounded them was what made it cool, which will be lost if they're in a  stand alone series.
 A bit like the Borg in Voyager.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 19, 2019)

Spoiler



That was 45 minutes too long. I’m afraid Discovery has been the first Trek to reverse the trend of getting better after the first series.  In fact, Spock losing his beard was symbolic: during season 2, Discovery lost its beard.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 19, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Also, is it just me, or is Michelle Yeoh just awful in this? I don't remember her delivery being that stilted in her film work


The only other thing I’ve seen her in was Snoring Tiger, Boring Dragon. I lasted about 20 minutes of that.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> If she was on Discovery, then I'm guessing she won't be in it. The end pretty much set up Ash as the lead for that series imo.


All the press about it has been around it being a vehicle for her.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 19, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> The only other thing I’ve seen her in was Snoring Tiger, Boring Dragon. I lasted about 20 minutes of that.


I've actually never seen the film but liked for obvious visceral hatred of it


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 19, 2019)

Well I enjoyed that.

The whole thing basically took place during one long battle, with lots of long takes, some of the scenes were more reminiscent of ER or a show like that.  Lots of special effects, expensive ones...and it was the longest episode too at over an hour afaik.

The shot with three panels early on...that's new for ST I think as well.  The Inceptiony fight with Georgio, Leyland and Number 1 was really well done too (for a tv show).

"Yum Yum" will stick with me forever.

Tilly was being Scotty.

They've lampshaded a bit but they've tied everything up so it doesn't conflict with canon.

And now Discovery is going boldly where no-one has gone before.

Chen Chang has been cast in Dune btw.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 19, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've actually never seen the film but liked for obvious visceral hatred of it


Cheers. 

To be fair, fight scenes don’t do it for me. A fight or battle starts, and I’m immediately wondering if I’ve got time to make a cup of tea. So if slow-motion-flying-through-the air-martial-arts is your thing, you’ll probably like it.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Cheers.
> 
> To be fair, fight scenes don’t do it for me. A fight or battle starts, and I’m immediately wondering if I’ve got time to make a cup of tea. So if slow-motion-flying-through-the air-martial-arts is your thing, you’ll probably like it.



This so much, the same with space battles, and the main reason I don't bother with Marvel films anymore. I'm dreading the so called '90 minute battle' espisode of GoT


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 19, 2019)

just finished it. Yes, Michelle Yeo is terrible.

what also makes me roll the eyes is the need for this series to have characters have god awful last minute dialogues between themselves (like the one between Burnham and Spock after Spock lets on his engines are disabled) *whilst people are dying in a huge space battle behind them*.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 19, 2019)

Must also add, the episode looked stunning in HD. Movie quality. must have cost a few millions to film this. Enterprise bridge looks gorgeous. Way better than discovery.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 19, 2019)

Well, I liked it. 

Apart from the usual grumbles about space combat being portrayed like an 20th-century Earth-based naval or air force encounter. But eh, maybe Star Trek universe vessels cleave to the vacuum of space as if it were water or air


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 20, 2019)

It is amusing that they couldn't just beam the admiral who sacrificed herself, out of the room once she manually opened the door


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 20, 2019)

Awesome finale and that line 



Spoiler



women, stop talking!


 

So, it wasn't 



Spoiler



the Borg, after all? Guess we'll find out at some stage



Now we know why Michael/Discovery/spore drive is never mentioned in TOS. Clever, dropping all that baggage and really going where nobody has gone before, they manage to break free from all the constraints a prequel can have.

5 stars.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 20, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Awesome finale and that line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suspect it will somehow go down that route still, probably explaining why the ship in one of the shorts hides itself, in order to not be assimilated into Borg tech. It probably wouldn't at all surprise me if the Discovery crew end up being the first 'humanoid' borg and why they become obsessed with assilimating Earth, what with Section 31 nanobots and what not.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 20, 2019)

the rumour is they have gone 900 years into the future. So season 3 gives them licence to come up with completely new story line. Should be good.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 20, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> wtf was that blast door made of?
> 
> "That photon torpedo is going to destroy half the ship and kill everyone on board!"
> 
> "Don't worry, I'll close this plexiglass door and watch from the other side, no problem."



And all their techno crap and the only way to shut it is by pulling a handle from the inside?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 20, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> And all their techno crap and the only way to shut it is by pulling a handle from the inside?


I think that was a case of having an analogue, mechanical backup for when all the tecnho crap fails.


----------



## rekil (Apr 20, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think that was a case of having an analogue, mechanical backup for when all the tecnho crap fails.


If they can cobble a time machine together, a handle pulling robot or a bit of string probably wouldn't be beyond their capabilities.


----------



## agricola (Apr 20, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> the rumour is they have gone 900 years into the future. So season 3 gives them licence to come up with completely new story line. Should be good.



didn't the last signal emerge 55,000 light years away in the Beta Quadrant?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 20, 2019)

That was a mess. How did Burnham figure out the destination co-ordinates by going to visit all the other places? And if they were all her, where does her mum come into it? Felt like something that made so much sense to the writers that they didn't feel the need to explain it to the audience.

As for continuity bodge at the end, are we really supposed to believe that the antics of Discovery and the spore drive could be kept under wraps? Look what a crappy job they did of covering up the fact that Georgiou was actually an evil version from a parallel universe, they couldn't even stop her pulling campy evil faces every thirty seconds.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 20, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was a mess. How did Burnham figure out the destination co-ordinates by going to visit all the other places?...


She already knew the co-ordinates (or could work them out), she couldn't get there until she unlocked it by visiting the 6 other places first along the timeline which brought everything/one together.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 20, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> characters have god awful last minute dialogues between themselves (like the one between Burnham and Spock after Spock lets on his engines are disabled) *whilst people are dying in a huge space battle behind them*.


I know, right? And strolling casually along to maybe eventually get started on saving everyone in the known universe. No need to hurry at all.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 20, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> And all their techno crap and the only way to shut it is by pulling a handle from the inside?



I was think that wtf is the point of having a Blast door to a area of the ship that is facing out into space and having the blast door manual release on the inside

Major design fault

and also if only the TNG had used magnets on the Borg


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 21, 2019)

agricola said:


> didn't the last signal emerge 55,000 light years away in the Beta Quadrant?



Confirmed 950 years 

https://io9.gizmodo.com/alex-kurtzman-talks-the-motivation-behind-that-moment-i-1834190233


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 21, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> I was think that wtf is the point of having a Blast door to a area of the ship that is facing out into space and having the blast door manual release on the inside
> 
> Major design fault
> 
> and also if only the TNG had used magnets on the Borg



Ah, but Control wasn't/isn't necessarily the Borg. And of course, Borg technology had upgraded by many generations by the time Picard and co. fist come into contact with them. Having personal deflector shields, etc.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 21, 2019)

true control was not the Borg

But see that the thing i remember if anyone in the future tried magnets against the Borg,
If they had magnetised the Area infected by the Borg it could of been interesting


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 21, 2019)

I think the Borg (might) have overcome such impediments, though? Their cube ships can self-repair, and that would have come from learning about potential weak-spots and so on...


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 21, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I think the Borg (might) have overcome such impediments, though? Their cube ships can self-repair, and that would have come from learning about potential weak-spots and so on...




And looking at First Contact again, when the Borg lads are dicking about on the Enterprise hull, they'd be magnetised to hang onto it...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 21, 2019)

true


----------



## Augie March (Apr 22, 2019)

I liked how they employed Judge Snyder's Armin Tamzarian ruling to explain why no-one ever talks about Discovery in the earlier series and films


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2019)

As far as being able to destroy an enemy ship goes, I must say it feels a bit difficult to believe how hard it is and how many shots it takes in the Star Trek universe.

On that note, I’m sure this has been asked and explained many times so apologies, but why no nuclear weapons in Star Trek? I’m sure a good old fashioned 1mt warhead world destroy any ship, shields or not...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 22, 2019)

this about cover it



> World War III



Plus the weapons in Star trek release more energy than nukes

something something isotons if iirc


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 23, 2019)

There's going to be a Discovery mini-series to cover the aftermath of season 2:

https://trekmovie.com/2019/04/22/id...h-of-the-star-trek-discovery-season-2-finale/

Edit to say it's a 3 issue comic.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 23, 2019)

Finally caught it today. Enjoyed every minute of it, especially the long long long goodbyes in the midst of a space battle 

"Get off my ass....sir, get off my ass sir"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> There's going to be a Discovery mini-series to cover the aftermath of season 2:
> 
> https://trekmovie.com/2019/04/22/id...h-of-the-star-trek-discovery-season-2-finale/
> 
> Edit to say it's a 3 issue comic.



They'll probably reference it a lot in series 3, and 95% of the audience won't have a fucking clue.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

You'd have thought after hundreds of years, the federation would have by now been able to create a inprenatable shield for their ships. Or do triple layers. One shield on top of another shield on top of another shield and so forth


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 23, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> You'd have thought after hundreds of years, the federation would have by now been able to create a inprenatable shield for their ships. Or do triple layers. One shield on top of another shield on top of another shield and so forth



Wouldn't make for much of a story arc, mind


----------



## Wilf (Apr 23, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> You'd have thought after hundreds of years, the federation would have by now been able to create a inprenatable shield for their ships. Or do triple layers. One shield on top of another shield on top of another shield and so forth


"Shields down to 17% Captain!"
- Well, turn the other one on, you daft bastard!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2019)

presumably the shield absorbs impacts from weapons and converts it into energy- the ships do matter/energy conversion as standards. So its not a matter of stronger or or more shields, but of capacity? I don't know, someone else can look at the shields wiki


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 23, 2019)

still slight surprised we did not get any techno garble about shield modulations

surely the first battle between 2 ships of the fleet should of be pretty devastating as Control would know what Discovery shield frequency was


Kirk was able to pull it up the Defiants from the Enterprises computer in Wrath of Khan


----------



## Santino (Apr 24, 2019)

What a heap of... stuff. Some good ideas but so much nonsense. I kept thinking how much better the whole story arc would have been if done over two or three series like Deep Space Nine.


----------



## strung out (Jun 28, 2019)

Santino said:


> What a heap of... stuff. Some good ideas but so much nonsense. I kept thinking how much better the whole story arc would have been if done over two or three series like Deep Space Nine.


Yes, it's basically inferior to DS9 in virtually every way other than special effects. Which reminds me, I watched this recently and it's excellent: What We Left Behind: Looking Back at Star Trek: Deep Space Nine – A documentary film produced by 455 Films


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 29, 2019)

I enjoyed it,  but it was incoherent rubbish. Ash Vokkkkkkkkkkkkk is awful. Michael Burnham is singularly the worst character the franchise has ever created (including Stella Mudd, the Irish fella that beat the shit out of Kirk in the academy, and Sybok).



Wilf said:


> "Shields down to 17% Captain!"
> - Well, turn the other one on, you daft bastard!


Have you noticed the shields basically do nothing. Whenever they take a hit, the ship rocks, consoles explode and redshirts get blown up. They essentially serve no purpose.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2019)

What bobbins that was


----------



## Poi E (Jul 9, 2019)

Yup. re-watched the first season in one sitting after episodic viewing. Can't be arsed doing the same for the second season. Not even sure what it was all about.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Have you noticed the shields basically do nothing. Whenever they take a hit, the ship rocks, consoles explode and redshirts get blown up. They essentially serve no purpose.



They reduce in strength at an arbitrary rate until they're almost at zero percent at which point a surprise plot thing happens. They're effectively an egg timer for deus ex machinas.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 9, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> They reduce in strength at an arbitrary rate until they're almost at zero percent at which point a surprise plot thing happens. They're effectively an egg timer for deus ex machinas.


It's like rotating the shield frequency to buy extra time during a battle, no-one seems to think of this till things get desperate, you'd think by now StarFleet Command would have issued a memo making it standard practice.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> It's like rotating the shield frequency to buy extra time during a battle, no-one seems to think of this till things get desperate, you'd think by now StarFleet Command would have issued a memo making it standard practice.



Or diverting power from the engines to the shields. You'd think, if the ship is getting shot at but not going anywhere, the computer would be able to figure this out by itself. My laptop has automatic power management ffs.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Or diverting power from the engines to the shields. You'd think, if the ship is getting shot at but not going anywhere, the computer would be able to figure this out by itself. My laptop has automatic power management ffs.


What about life support?  What would the computer say?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> What about life support?  What would the computer say?



Star Trek computers are all namby-pamby liberal do-gooders just like the humans. Oherwise they'd realise that of a crew of hundreds, only about six ever do anything and all the rest are just using up resources and could be airlocked with no hindrance to the mission.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> ...Oherwise they'd realise that of a crew of hundreds, only about six ever do anything and all the rest are just using up resources and could be airlocked with no hindrance to the mission.


So...you mean the plot of Discovery so far then.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 24, 2019)

Has just come to my attention that season 1 is airing on e4. Not sure how many episodes in. I assume it’s on their catch up service but could be assuming wrong. So everyone should be able to catch up a bit now as e4 is free to air channel.


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2020)

New season lands on Netflix on 16 October.


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2020)

This is your automated friendly reminder: new season lands this Thursday


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2020)

T & P said:


> This is your automated friendly reminder: new season lands this Thursday


Excellent


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 15, 2020)

First ep is out, just about to have a cup of tea and watch


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> First ep is out, just about to have a cup of tea and watch


I thought it was tomorrow (Netflix UK)? Are you accessing it another way?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 15, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I thought it was tomorrow (Netflix UK)? Are you accessing it another way?


ah I have my vpn on so I have US netflix and CBS  , it is also available from other sources...

dont worry i wont spoil anything


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I thought it was tomorrow (Netflix UK)? Are you accessing it another way?


I’ve been saying here and telling people IRL it started today because I swear I read so somewhere. But now I see the UK release is indeed tomorrow Friday- which tends to be the case with Netflix anyway. Apologies to anyone I’ve misled and subsequently disappointed, though I’m sure we’ll all survive


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2020)

T & P said:


> I’ve been saying here and telling people IRL it started today because I swear I read so somewhere. But now I see the UK release is indeed tomorrow Friday- which tends to be the case with Netflix anyway. Apologies to anyone I’ve misled and subsequently disappointed, though I’m sure we’ll all survive


😱Doesn’t sound like you will!


----------



## moochedit (Oct 15, 2020)

Do they release it all in one go or is it weekly episodes? I binged the first 2 series earlier this year during lockdown so i don't know how the normally release it.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 15, 2020)

Actually picard was weekly so i guess this is the same.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Actually picard was weekly so i guess this is the same.


It’s been weekly up until now, so I guess it will again.  I’ll watch it weekly right through, leave a gap, then binge it in massive blocks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes , its def weekly



Spoiler



I enjoyed it


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2020)

Does it drop just after midnight?

I say this as a bit of a saddo.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2020)

I watched it this morning. I enjoyed it.  I’d heard rumours it was no good.  On the strength of the first episode, I’m happy to disregard them now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeah I thought it was really good, saw some people moaning on rotten tomatoes yesterday and I really dont  get the hate.

Looking forward to next week


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yeah I thought it was really good, saw some people moaning on rotten tomatoes yesterday and I really dont  get the hate.


People on internet, in 'Like to moan' shocker!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> People on internet, in 'Like to moan' shocker!


nice 

What are your thoughts on the new episode ?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> nice
> 
> What are your thoughts on the new episode ?


I enjoyed it. One of the best so far, I thought.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I enjoyed it. One of the best so far, I thought.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 16, 2020)

Oooh I didn't know it was a new season, I only just finished the first and though it was rather good.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2020)

more sweary star trek yay


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Oooh I didn't know it was a new season, I only just finished the first and though it was rather good.


you need to watch s2 before s3 or things wont make sense


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2020)

As a latecomer to BSG, I have to say I much prefer DISCO.


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2020)

For those of us with shit memories, is there a decent (or any kind of) recap of previous seasons at the beginning, or should I watch the last episode of S2 to refresh my memory?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2020)

Spoiler: spoiler



having not watched it but seeming as the general exit from season 2 was that they wreaked control and took the sphere data into the 31 century

and left spock and the enterprise behind


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2020)

T & P said:


> For those of us with shit memories, is there a decent (or any kind of) recap of previous seasons at the beginning, or should I watch the last episode of S2 to refresh my memory?


There’s a very brief but probably sufficient recap.  Plus the dialogue returns to the circumstances enough for you to get your barings.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2020)

Ive not watched them though


----------



## agricola (Oct 16, 2020)

Thought that was very decent, and I especially liked how most of the episode was focused on two characters rather than some of ensemble stuff its been guilty of in the past.  The ending was also really moving, far more than I was expecting it to be.  However my main takeaway from that episode, and I appreciate its unlikely and probably was just a coincidence but....



Spoiler



MORN LIVES


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2020)

Anyone else think that... 



Spoiler



Book might be a younger incarnation of Shepherd Book from Firefly



?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2020)

erm nope but you have reminded me that firefly / serenity needs a re-watch soon


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2020)

might be a mark but 



Spoiler: spoiler



am i being daft of was the wreckage not discovery


----------



## Reno (Oct 16, 2020)

...


----------



## moochedit (Oct 16, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> might be a mark but
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



The s3 trailer on netflix shows the other crew members so they obviously get through the wormhole eventually. My guess is in next episode.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The s3 trailer on netflix shows the other crew members so they obviously get through the wormhole eventually. My guess is in next episode.





Spoiler: spoiler



methinks it could be the plot of the first half or the whole  season

stopping discovery getting wreaked

would explain the different hair styles for burnham


----------



## moochedit (Oct 16, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



Maybe but the crew must have survived the ship being destroyed somehow unless time travel is involved. That could get complicated as she sent that timesuit thingy back into the wormhole.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 16, 2020)

YES


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but the crew must have survived the ship being destroyed somehow unless time travel is involved. That could get complicated as she sent that timesuit thingy back into the wormhole.





Spoiler: SPOILER



where is time travel, not involved


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2020)

Thought the first two series were very average, but really enjoyed this. It feels great to finally be in the future times again after the prequel nonsense up to now. Wasn't expecting series 3 to be a federation reunification story, but if that's the way it's going, I am here for it!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 16, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> you need to watch s2 before s3 or things wont make sense


Wait, what?

is discovery not the same as Picard?


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> is discovery not the same as Picard?


Different shows. 

Discovery has two seasons on Netflix, the third has just started. Picard has one season on Amazon Prime. There's also Lower Decks, an animated show that isn't available in the UK yet except via torrent.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> is discovery not the same as Picard?


No. The former is Discovery, the latter is Picard.


----------



## agricola (Oct 16, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> is discovery not the same as Picard?



no - Discovery had its ups and downs but Picard was garbage.  I hope it never returns.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 16, 2020)

agricola said:


> no - Discovery had its ups and downs but Picard was garbage.  I hope it never returns.



Yeah, I stuck all the way through S1 of Picard. It was utter fucking shite. I kept waiting ... but no, shite. Shan't be watching S2


I thought this ep of Discovery was fucking ace. Proper


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 17, 2020)

The Michael Burnham show is still absolute shite.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2020)

ah gutted youre not enjoying it


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

good god the opening episode of season 3 was so shit. i had to turn it off after burnham was swallowed by that creature.  couldn't take the boredom anymore.

and as per the usual hollywood cliche, one party doesn't want to explain while the other doesn't want to know.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2020)

so the people who dislike the opening episode of the three season, quick question have you like any of disco since the beginning?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 18, 2020)

I hope there's no more time travel involved. That one geezer did say that all time travel tech had been got rid of, which felt like the writers drawing a line under it like they (hopefully) have with the teleport-the-ship-anywhere-instantly machine.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> so the people who dislike the opening episode of the three season, quick question have you like any of disco since the beginning?


 Yeah. I enjoyed season 1 and 2.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> The Michael Burnham show is still absolute shite.


She’s tremendous. I’ve watched the opening episode of S3 twice now, and thoroughly enjoyed it both times.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2020)

I enjoyed it, shades of voyager and being far from home but there could be plenty to build a new series on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> I enjoyed it, shades of voyager and being far from home but there could be plenty to build a new series on.


Rebuilding the Federation. 👍


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> She’s tremendous. I’ve watched the opening episode of S3 twice now, and thoroughly enjoyed it both times.


 When she went to cry and composed herself I was laughing my head off at how bad it was. Truly horrible overacting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2020)

Watched this yesterday and really enjoyed it. Thought it set things up nicely for the  rest of the series


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm tired of burnham constantly looking on the verge of tears.  enough with the crying.   
And the teleport chase scene was unintentionally comical, LOL


----------



## Wilf (Oct 20, 2020)

I thought for one moment we were heading for the usual spaceport bar scene when they went to trade the tricorder, replete with bounty hunters and money owed, but thankfully that one was swerved. Wasn't convinced by the speed the new feller went from being a betrayer to eco saviour in the space of 5 mins, but that aside I thought it was great.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> No. The former is Discovery, the latter is Picard.


Which is which?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 20, 2020)

As an aside for Trekkies. My 9 year-old would probably like it, and all or most of the series are on Netflix, including the original. Which series, in your opinion, would be best?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> I'm tired of burnham constantly looking on the verge of tears.  enough with the crying.
> And the teleport chase scene was unintentionally comical, LOL



Signs of life - screams for joy like a banshee (could've been a single-cell amoeba or Tribbles lol) 

For a person raised on VULCAN she sure is highly emotional. 

Most illogical.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 20, 2020)

Is it just me but is a plot of the basic plot of Stars Wars Discovery nicked from Andromeda Ascendent (Roddenberry's other sci-fi series)?.  The Federation/Systems Commonwealth has fallen and galaxy is now basically the wild west with spaceships.
However the Andromeda Ascendent/Discovery a ship from the past has survived and Cmdr Burnham/Captain Hunt has sworn to bring back the good old days and restart civilisation.
Enjoyed it though not the most thoughtful of TV scifi but the show moved along at a decent clip, cliched story notwithstanding.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 20, 2020)

Raheem said:


> As an aside for Trekkies. My 9 year-old would probably like it, and all or most of the series are on Netflix, including the original. Which series, in your opinion, would be best?


To be honest, you might be best to just google for "best Star Trek episodes" and just watch a selection from every series - that's what I did.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 20, 2020)

Raheem said:


> As an aside for Trekkies. My 9 year-old would probably like it, and all or most of the series are on Netflix, including the original. Which series, in your opinion, would be best?


For a nine year-old?
Probably TNG. Its not overly complicated - the stories are very linear, there's not _much_ character development so you can pick up an episode from one season and watch one from another with out missing out on much.
That said, ignore the first two seasons  - they're both really _meh_ (most of the episodes were written by Roddenberry  in the 70s, and have not aged well.)

For an adult, its DS9, although it takes a couple of seasons to get going. 


Anyway, there's a second animated series about to go in production, all I know is that Kate Mulgrew is going to be in it, its called Star Trek Prodigy  and its going to be on Nickelodeon, so read into that what you will. 

*


Spoiler



On the Disco front, I wonder if its seasons  three will similar to TNG's season three where the stories finally found the mark and it starts to come together a bit more.


*


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2020)

Raheem said:


> As an aside for Trekkies. My 9 year-old would probably like it, and all or most of the series are on Netflix, including the original. Which series, in your opinion, would be best?


I think 9-year-olds will find anything before Disco very old fashioned and slow moving.  People have nostalgia for the ones they saw at the time.  Something that seemed groundbreaking 30 years ago isn’t necessarily all that now.

I have loved TOS since I was a kid, but I’m not going to claim that a kid nowadays will be enthralled. It depends entirely on the kid.

I’d go with the suggestion of introducing the best episodes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> Is it just me but is a plot of the basic plot of Stars Wars Discovery nicked from Andromeda Ascendent (Roddenberry's other sci-fi series)?.  The Federation/Systems Commonwealth has fallen and galaxy is now basically the wild west with spaceships.
> However the Andromeda Ascendent/Discovery a ship from the past has survived and Cmdr Burnham/Captain Hunt has sworn to bring back the good old days and restart civilisation.
> Enjoyed it though not the most thoughtful of TV scifi but the show moved along at a decent clip, cliched story notwithstanding.


I've not watched yet but I d/l'd the first ep based on an article that made this comparison, I had time for Andromeda, bit cheesy but good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2020)

By the way, I don’t get the Burnham hate at all.  I’m obviously not seeing the same thing.  And blaming Martin-Green for directing decisions you don’t like is bizarre.


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> By the way, I don’t get the Burnham hate at all.  I’m obviously not seeing the same thing.  And blaming Martin-Green for directing decisions you don’t like is bizarre.


Me either - I'm not a huge fan of Discovery for all kinds of reasons, but the casting/acting has been great and I think Sonequa Martin-Green is absolutely brilliant. Something a bit suspicious about the hate she gets I think...


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 20, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> Signs of life - screams for joy like a banshee (could've been a single-cell amoeba or Tribbles lol)
> 
> For a person raised on VULCAN she sure is highly emotional.
> 
> Most illogical.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 20, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> Signs of life - screams for joy like a banshee (could've been a single-cell amoeba or Tribbles lol)
> 
> For a person raised on VULCAN she sure is highly emotional.
> 
> Most illogical.


How dare she show any emotion!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> By the way, I don’t get the Burnham hate at all.


I like the fact he took the government on but he should have done more to push the circuit breaker. Oh....


----------



## Dandred (Oct 20, 2020)

Looking forward to more of this.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 20, 2020)

aye don't get the hate its aleast more star trekky that the way the other recent material has been

instead of blowing up planets and almost borg related problems

its about building the federation and exploring a new universe


----------



## agricola (Oct 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> By the way, I don’t get the Burnham hate at all.  I’m obviously not seeing the same thing.  And blaming Martin-Green for directing decisions you don’t like is bizarre.



I don't - in Trek terms her character is better written than anyone in _Enterprise_ or _Voyager_ and she's done really well with it. I especially liked the way she was clearly completely lost in the mirror universe during S1.

That said, that speech of hers at the end of season 1 was one of the most cringeworthy scenes ever filmed.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2020)

agricola said:


> That said, that speech of hers at the end of season 1 was one of the most cringeworthy scenes ever filmed.


The writing and direction have at times tipped too far into mawkish. But none of that is Martin-Green’s fault. I think she’s terrific. And I’m very optimistic about S3.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 20, 2020)

agricola said:


> I don't - in Trek terms her character is better written than anyone in _Enterprise_ or _Voyager_ and she's done really well with it. I especially liked the way she was clearly completely lost in the mirror universe during S1.
> 
> That said, that speech of hers at the end of season 1 was one of the most cringeworthy scenes ever filmed.


She's as good as any character the franchise has seen


----------



## agricola (Oct 20, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> She's as good as any character the franchise has seen



I wouldn't go that far - almost all of the DS9 main cast were much better characters, but then again that was the best show of the lot.   In fact I wouldn't even say she was the best character in Discovery (I thought Lorca was).


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

yeah. way over the top with that. DS9 had much better cast hands down. Garak was superb.


----------



## Reno (Oct 22, 2020)

Another thumbs up for the characters on DS9 and especially the female ones. It was the first time Star Trek managed to come up with complex and interesting women among its main cast, which were more than eye candy or romantic interest for the captain.

I liked the actress who plays Burnham on The Walking Dead, but one reason why I couldn't get into Discovery was because I found her a frustrating and irritating character. She struck me as a shallow amalgam of "strong woman" tropes who mostly just antagonises others. I watched most of season 1 but never made it to the end.


----------



## agricola (Oct 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> Another thumbs up for the characters on DS9 and especially the female ones. It was the first time Star Trek managed to come up with complex and interesting women among its main cast, which were more than eye candy or romantic interest for the captain.



Indeed - in fact its difficult to think of a badly written character amongst the main cast.  Even someone like Winn was a cut above the usual enemy, with the show carefully and patiently showing that despite all the things she (and Bajor) had been through, her politics and beliefs and whatever she was basically just a horrible, unredeemable person.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2020)

Enjoyed this weeks again , a nice partner to last weeks opener


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2020)

Argh! I’m away in the land of no WiFi and forgot to download this! 😱


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Enjoyed this weeks again , a nice partner to last weeks opener


I didn’t dislike last week’s per se, but this was sooo much better IMO. Fantastic episode, great combination of pace, action and plot. More like this, please


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 23, 2020)

This was much better. Less Burnham and more Tilly. Also, the sarky wise-cracks from the new engineer lady were funny. I also loved her toolbox-chair.


----------



## agricola (Oct 23, 2020)

A bit torn on that -



Spoiler



Liked the Saru / Tilly bits, especially the bit where the lad in the bar was going on about programmable material to a clearly befuddled Tilly, and the start which was quite exciting.  However the bit where Saru made Georgiou not kill that bloke seemed a bit daft (especially given what we were told he'd done, what we had seen he'd done, and what Saru then did (ie: hand him over to either be killed or to disappear so he could reappear in a later episode to take his revenge)), the Stamets bit in the tube was needlessly heroic (as everything came back to life when he fixed one bit) and I think the writers need to understand what the word "parasitic" actually means.  

My least favourite bit though was the new engineer taking the piss out of that bloke shovelling bits into the bucket; I don't want to go on about Roddenberry and the ethos of Starfleet or whatever but that was really jarring, as to a lesser extent was the later bit with the officer who asked her what Stamets was doing.  If they are going to show her as that (ie: a dick) then not sure why they wanted to show all the sass and sarcasm, or show how she had back pain etc.



All in all, I preferred the first episode by quite a long way.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 24, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> Also, the sarky wise-cracks from the new engineer lady were funny.


Tig Notaro. Think I probably mentioned this way earlier in the thread during Season 2, but I really recommend her own show, _One Mississippi_ - it only got 2 seasons, which are both on Amazon Prime, but it was a really excellent, funny, heartfelt show inspired by her own experiences with breast cancer.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2020)

Spoiler



Liked the Saru / Tilly bits, especially the bit where the lad in the bar was going on about programmable material to a clearly befuddled Tilly, and the start which was quite exciting.  However the bit where Saru made Georgiou not kill that bloke seemed a bit daft (especially given what we were told he'd done, what we had seen he'd done, and what Saru then did (ie: hand him over to either be killed or to disappear so he could reappear in a later episode to take his revenge)), the Stamets bit in the tube was needlessly heroic (as everything came back to life when he fixed one bit) and I think the writers need to understand what the word "parasitic" actually means.

My least favourite bit though was the new engineer taking the piss out of that bloke shovelling bits into the bucket; I don't want to go on about Roddenberry and the ethos of Starfleet or whatever but that was really jarring, as to a lesser extent was the later bit with the officer who asked her what Stamets was doing.  If they are going to show her as that (ie: a dick) then not sure why they wanted to show all the sass and sarcasm, or show how she had back pain etc.



Would 'clean up on aisle 5' mean anything to these post-scarcity future types? Do they still have minimum wage supermarket cleaning minions, or for that matter any supermarkets at all in a world with replicators?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2020)

Pretty ordinary stuff this week. The plot revolved around some people who had spaceships but no functioning radios, apart from the ones on their spaceships which were seen working perfectly well.


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Pretty ordinary stuff this week. The plot revolved around some people who had spaceships but no functioning radios, apart from the ones on their spaceships which were seen working perfectly well.



I liked most of it, but yes the Earth bits made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2020)

Also I reckon far-future space torpedoes would have some kind of basic guidance system that would render any kind of 'jump in front of the bullet' maneuver ineffective.


----------



## T & P (Oct 30, 2020)

agricola said:


> I liked most of it, but yes the Earth bits made no sense whatsoever.


Maybe it’s me getting more thick as I get older or not paying as much attention as I used to, but with every passing year I feel I have less and less of a clue of wtf is going on with many series, certainly sci-fi ones. So I’ve made my peace with that and so long as I like what I’m watching, I just enjoy the ride.

From that standpoint things can look quite different. I found the parallel universe themes in past seasons of Discovery increasingly tiring and confusing. But whereas I probably might missed some subplots in this week’s episode, at least it was in the main a good enjoyable space standoff.

In fact this is a series that I think works very well as a standalone adventure per episode, with just a basic holding background premise arc- similar to what The Next Generation  turned out to be.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 31, 2020)

T & P said:


> Maybe it’s me getting more thick as I get older or not paying as much attention as I used to, but with every passing year I feel I have less and less of a clue of wtf is going on with many series, certainly sci-fi ones. So I’ve made my peace with that and so long as I like what I’m watching, I just enjoy the ride.
> 
> From that standpoint things can look quite different. I found the parallel universe themes in past seasons of Discovery increasingly tiring and confusing. But whereas I probably might missed some subplots in this week’s episode, at least it was in the main a good enjoyable space standoff.
> 
> In fact this is a series that I think works very well as a standalone adventure per episode, with just a basic holding background premise arc- similar to what The Next Generation  turned out to be.


I did get a very next generation vibe about this weeks ep.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 31, 2020)

Struggling with Seadon 3. Find myself reaching for my phone and playing with that rather than watching.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2020)

I tried having a go at this. Watched the first three episodes when it started but then drifted off and forgot about it. I tried again recently, but started from the second series as I had head a lot of the plot already. I only managed about 15 minutes. Is there a sensible place to start where it picks up, or is it just the same all the way through?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 31, 2020)

Tilly had been having visions of seeing Burnham... even though from her point of view she had seen her less than 24 hours earlier. Who writes this shit?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 3, 2020)

Discovery Edition Wesley definitely has the potential to be really annoying.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 6, 2020)

That was shockingly bad, just like the first Star Treks, love it!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 6, 2020)

Yep. It’s pretty shit and next weeks episode looks ridiculous.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2020)

That was very TNG. And a bit TOS season 3.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2020)

I enjoyed that, very old school Star Trek.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 7, 2020)

I love her hair now, such a beautiful woman.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 7, 2020)

if you never watched the short treks that were released after the first season

go watch calypso its in the trailers and more section of netflix discovery tab




was an interesting shout out to it on this weeks so and quite an interesting maybe foreshadowing


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2020)

Finally caught up with this season, I like it a lot more than the previous 2. This is what I want from trek, new frontiers. Also good to spot the great Christopher Heyerdahl (The Swede in Hell on Wheels) as Wen in ep 3, he is value for money.


----------



## strung out (Nov 9, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Finally caught up with this season, I like it a lot more than the previous 2. This is what I want from trek, new frontiers. Also good to spot the great Christopher Heyerdahl (The Swede in Hell on Wheels) as Wen in ep 3, he is value for money.


Agreed - a huge improvement so far in season 3. It actually feels like a Star Trek show now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2020)

It needed to get away from being a prequel in order to find its feet.  (I did enjoy the previous two serieses, though).


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 10, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Also good to spot the great Christopher Heyerdahl (The Swede in Hell on Wheels) as Wen in ep 3, he is value for money.



Always! And - it's a small world - his dad was a cousin of  Kon-Tiki nutter/explorer Thor Heyerdahl


----------



## agricola (Nov 13, 2020)

Quite good that for a throwaway episode, just the right mix of possible foreshadowing and bottle story.



Spoiler



Although I am not sure Nhan deserved a five minute sendoff, and the blinking was just daft.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2020)

A swing back towards 'complete bollocks' this week.


----------



## Pesty (Nov 14, 2020)

Redeemed by David Cronenberg


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> A swing back towards 'complete bollocks' this week.


I liked it a lot myself. I am finding myself liking the ‘self contained’ episodes more than those episodes solely devoted to the overlapping story arc.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 14, 2020)

I really liked it.  Too much crying and hugging for me, but that’s true if modern life anyway.  And the drawing attention to the dysfunctional family thing was part of that.  Don’t state it, just show us it happening. But aside from that, it was proper Trek, which Disco hasn’t always been.  Liked the nod to Voyager too.


----------



## strung out (Nov 14, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I really liked it.  Too much crying and hugging for me, but that’s true if modern life anyway.  And the drawing attention to the dysfunctional family thing was part of that.  Don’t state it, just show us it happening. But aside from that, it was proper Trek, which Disco hasn’t always been.  Liked the nod to Voyager too.


Me too. 

One of the many differences about this season that has really changed my view of the show is that it's finally about something I'm invested in. 

Seasons 1 and 2 were about the mirror universe and time travel/control respectively, neither of which I gave much of a shit about, even in old Trek. This season is about Starfleet, the Federation and the values that bind them together. Following a string of small scale episodes that bind those themes together with a story about rebuilding the federation and rediscovering its values is precisely the kind of thing I want from 21st century Star Trek. More of this please.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 14, 2020)

it's sort of all over the place but oddly charming. and Michelle Yeo is absolutely _bossing _it. Blinking the holographs into distress and showing how interrogations can be subverted...
"Much as I enjoy being fetishised .... _and I do ... _(smirk) ... let's move on"...
I am too thick to understand: what's going on with her tuning-out moments though?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> it's sort of all over the place but oddly charming. and Michelle Yeo is absolutely _bossing _it. Blinking the holographs into distress and showing how interrogations can be subverted...
> "Much as I enjoy being fetishised .... _and I do ... _(smirk) ... let's move on"...
> I am too thick to understand: what's going on with her tuning-out moments though?



Probably upset about her entire civilisation having apparently gone to shit.

Although how the future people know what's going on in a parallel universe but not on the planet down the road remains unclear.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2020)

Pesty said:


> Redeemed by David Cronenberg



Is that who that was? Yeah that guy was great.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 14, 2020)

Liked that quite a lot. 

Still can't like Tilly though.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 14, 2020)

Well, luckily for me I broadly don't give a shit what other people think about films or TV that I love and

I FUCKING LOVE THIS

I don't know whether it's this shite year, my age, my personal situation over the last few years some perfect storm of all those and more ... to be clear I give not one single fuck about any of the Star Treks after the original, not one fuck at all ... but this? I am SO invested now. Feel like the first two seasons were just all set up, to draw me in to this point ...

So yeah, whatever. I fucking love it.


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2020)

I almost gave up after last week's which I thought was shit. Much better this week although I'm surprised they didn't try the guy's children's names as the password. That's like 1 level up from 'password'.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2020)

Pesty said:


> Redeemed by David Cronenberg


Oded Fehr, too - I was just watching Resident Evil Extinction the other day and wondering what he was up to.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2020)

I can’t make my mind up about this season... It’s alright but I’m getting a bit bored with the various characters small-fry subplots...

I think I am missing a proper good old fashioned formidable adversary and overhanging doomsday threat as the season’s story arc.. S1 the best for me still.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2020)

Disagree - another fantastic episode I thought and by some distance the best season of the show so far.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah you can't go wrong with a good slave rebellion. Having their one little ship fuck up those three capital ships with a couple of shots each at the end was a bit much, but I suppose you have to do that sort of thing so you're not just setting the newly free slaves up for murderous reprisals from the baddies the instant the heroes fuck off.


----------



## agricola (Nov 27, 2020)

Not sure about anyone else, but it seems the good episodes of Disco are where they explore the universe they find themselves in, and the bad ones are usually where they try to hark back to / link in with other Trek shows.



Spoiler



... and that was pretty bad, the pointless academic dance off thing and the sensor network that was some stargates especially


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 27, 2020)

They keep  saying 'millionths of a microsecond' instead of just 'picoseconds' and it's getting right on my tits.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 27, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> They keep  saying 'millionths of a microsecond' instead of just 'picoseconds' and it's getting right on my tits.


Do you think a strongly worded letter might be in order?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 27, 2020)

very disco episode

so which timeline of trek are we in

unification not their fucking planet went kaboom


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2020)

I can’t remember the exact words now, but after Michael had cheekily invoked the ancient challenge, the planet leader woman pretty much paraphrased Darth Vader’s “You might dispense with the pleasantries, Commander” quote off Return of the Jedi when someone else tried to sweet talk her


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 28, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> By the way, I don’t get the Burnham hate at all.  I’m obviously not seeing the same thing.  And blaming Martin-Green for directing decisions you don’t like is bizarre.



Just watched the 1st ep of season 3 - she's great. From sorrow to joy to mind altered. Don't see what the problem is with her, although I recall some people were initially frosty about Janeway and Kate Mulgrew when Voyager began. 

Lovely Icelandic scenery in that ep, btw.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 28, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> very disco episode
> 
> so which timeline of trek are we in
> 
> unification not their fucking planet went kaboom



Let's all just pretend the JJ-verse never happened.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Let's all just pretend the JJ-verse never happened.


The Romulan home world went kaboom in Picard.  But of course there’s no reason Vulcans and Romulans couldn’t have had reunification on the planet formerly known as Vulcan in a universe where Romulus went kaboom.

I liked the new name. *nerd alert.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2020)

She cried again.

Truly the worst actor I've ever seen.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 28, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Just watched the 1st ep of season 3 - she's great. From sorrow to joy to mind altered. Don't see what the problem is with her, although I recall some people were initially frosty about Janeway and Kate Mulgrew when Voyager began.
> 
> Lovely Icelandic scenery in that ep, btw.



The problem with her?

Has a range of either "wide eyed shock","crying", "head-tilt confusion-face", *that's it.*
Whispers her dialogue (her conversation for the Admiral had me laughing...just talk normally ffs!)
Zero subtlety.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Don't see what the problem is with her,


Nor I.

There is too much crying and hugging for me. But that’s script and direction.

This was a poor episode.  The logic dual was nothing of the sort.  The hugfest around Tilly being made number one was excruciating.  The Michael and her fella scenes went nowhere.  And so on.  But none of that is down to the actors.  If they’re given 60 minutes of aimless emoting to do, I really don’t think that can be laid at their door.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 28, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Let's all just pretend the JJ-verse never happened.



That applies to star wars as well as star trek.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 28, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Nor I.
> 
> There is too much crying and hugging for me. But that’s script and direction.
> 
> This was a poor episode.  The logic dual was nothing of the sort.  The hugfest around Tilly being made number one was excruciating.  The Michael and her fella scenes went nowhere.  And so on.  But none of that is down to the actors.  If they’re given 60 minutes of aimless emoting to do, I really don’t think that can be laid at their door.



Only seen ep 1 of season 3, so I'll hold judgement on the remainder for now. But if we're talking ropey acting, the winner would have to be Bill Shatner or Avery Brooks, imho


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Only seen ep 1 of season 3, so I'll hold judgement on the remainder for now. But if we're talking ropey acting, the winner would have to be Bill Shatner or Avery Brooks, imho


Huge disagree with Avery Brooks. He acts big, for sure, but he's one of the best actors Trek has had.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 28, 2020)

strung out said:


> Huge disagree with Avery Brooks. He acts big, for sure, but he's one of the best actors Trek has had.



Besides DS9, only seen him in American History X, and he was great in that, but felt he was a bit bland in Trek. Maybe need to rewatch.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 29, 2020)

Is it just me or has Burnham suddenly become a lot more whispery in the last two episodes?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is it just me or has Burnham suddenly become a lot more whispery in the last two episodes?



It's not just you.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 30, 2020)

agricola said:


> Not sure about anyone else, but it seems the good episodes of Disco are where they explore the universe they find themselves in, and the bad ones are usually where they try to hark back to / link in with other Trek shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I liked how the super-logical PhD defence thing immediately descended into personal digs and factional squabbling.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 5, 2020)

It's a good job the latest Mandalorian episode was so good, because Discovery was pants this week.


----------



## T & P (Dec 12, 2020)

I don’t know what to make of this season anymore, and whereas I don’t think it’s inferior to the previous, I think I am starting to lose my enthusiasm for the series as a whole. I feel it lacks direction as to whether it wants to have a long and ever-developing story arc as its driving force, or use a stand-alone episode formula with a much more tenuous overall arc a la Next Generation. It just feels a bit random atm.

To be fair, I don’t think I am doing my judgement of this any favours by being in the habit of watching every episode still on a massive high right after having just watched the new episode of The Mandalorian. Perhaps I ought to pick a different viewing time...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 12, 2020)

T & P said:


> To be fair, I don’t think I am doing my judgement of this any favours by being in the habit of watching every episode still on a massive high right after having just watched the new episode of The Mandalorian. Perhaps I ought to pick a different viewing time...


Or watch them in the opposite order? I always watch ST first.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2020)

Me too, Mando cleanses this shite from memory for a while.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 13, 2020)

I loved the first season of this, precisely because it wasn't much like Star Trek and was arc-based more than episodic. But now it has been bludgeoned into a more familiar mould,  and has lost its way. I really liked the characters, apart from Tilly, now I just watch in the hope one might combust in another Burn.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 13, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Or watch them in the opposite order? I always watch ST first.



Yeah me too. Leave the best til last!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 13, 2020)

Did they ever explain how Burnham managed to grow her hair out so incredibly fast? She went from a close shave to 3 feet of braids in a year!


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 13, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Did they ever explain how Burnham managed to grow her hair out so incredibly fast? She went from a close shave to 3 feet of braids in a year!




you know women can get hair extensions today

and we cannot build star ships right?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 13, 2020)

this weeks episode was sort of alright with the sorta Q or member of one of near omnipotent species from Kirk era providing a door to the past


but next week should be more interesting when has anything that messes with history not ended in tears

since the fucking movie about the  whales


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 13, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Did they ever explain how Burnham managed to grow her hair out so incredibly fast? She went from a close shave to 3 feet of braids in a year!


----------



## Reno (Dec 13, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Did they ever explain how Burnham managed to grow her hair out so incredibly fast? She went from a close shave to 3 feet of braids in a year!


Hair extensions and I bet they would have become more sophisticated by then.

:been beaten to it:


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Last 2 episodes



Mirror universe stories are always shit...

They were shit.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 18, 2020)

So I can forgive the talking time portal, but not the waste of two episodes for an inconsequential and really not required redemption morality tale.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> So I can forgive the talking time portal, but not the waste of two episodes for an inconsequential and really not required redemption morality tale.


It was a set up for the new Section 31 series that Michelle Yeoh is fronting. The writers of these two episodes are the show runners for that series. 

I didn't actually think the two episodes were that bad in and of themselves, and I did enjoy the callback to the Guardian of Forever from the great original series episode City on the Edge of forever, but it seems a weird waste of two episodes in what is already a short season.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 18, 2020)

strung out said:


> View attachment 244156


Top CGI 😁


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> So I can forgive the talking time portal, but not the waste of two episodes for an inconsequential and really not required redemption morality tale.


and... 


Spoiler: why these stories are really shit...



... they can't got for a universe with subtle but important differences to allow interesting plots, they have to go the full camp, with 'good' characters becoming demented psychopaths, gurning away and giving it the full mwahahaha.  Also, been done at least twice in previous star trek incarnations from memory.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh and while I'm at it, the Emerald Chain are a bit shit as well.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 19, 2020)

I didn't know about the section 31 spin off, that does make more sense, but still seems a criminal waste of episodes, almost in a Bobby Ewing type way. And I quite enjoy the mirror universe's premise, but yes the evil overplayed - a federation gone bad in a more bureaucratically fascist way would be much more interesting. 

Also I enjoyed the character of Georgiou. Was already missing Ash Tyler, and think Book a pretty thin substitute.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2020)

I've now fallen asleep before the end three episodes in a row so no fucking clue what's going on but also I don't really care.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2020)

The main thing the last two episodes have demonstrated is that Mary Wiseman should never be cast as the baddie in anything. Most of the rest of the evil twins aren't terrible, and SM-G is actually pretty convincingly unhinged, but Captain Killy just stepped out of a bad local pantomime.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2020)

Wilf said:


> and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: why these stories are really shit...
> ...


Every Star Trek incarnation except TNG and VOY has had the mirror universe, and it’s always rubbish.  Funnily enough the Lorca stuff is DISCO S1 was the first time it had been done passably well.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2020)

I've quite enjoyed the series but was dismayed to find the climax in...



Spoiler: Series 3, episode 10



ended up with another bloody sword fight


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 22, 2020)

still 2 more episodes

so more crying from Burnham to come


----------



## Dandred (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow, classic Star Trek with a massive cliff hanger for the last episode!


----------



## agricola (Dec 24, 2020)

The first couple of episodes were interesting, but its gone downhill markedly since then.  I am also struggling to think of a worse mirror universe episode than that, even the Ezri Dax one.


----------



## agricola (Dec 24, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Every Star Trek incarnation except TNG and VOY has had the mirror universe, and it’s always rubbish.  Funnily enough the Lorca stuff is DISCO S1 was the first time it had been done passably well.



I disagree - "Crossover" was good (except for O'Brien's speech), and "Shattered Mirror" was decent.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 24, 2020)

agricola said:


> I disagree - "Crossover" was good (except for O'Brien's speech), and "Shattered Mirror" was decent.


Outside, sirrah, I shall have my satisfaction!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 27, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Wow, classic Star Trek with a massive cliff hanger for the last episode!


Last two, I think. This week's was excellent, a real return to form - Doug Jones getting to show his face for once, amazing SFX and environment design on the planet/holodeck, the actor playing Su'Kal was really good (similar vibe to James McAvoy as the child in Split), Tilly proving she can be a great captain, and setting up a proper against-the-odds finale.

Osyrra's weird mouth is really bugging me though. I don't know how or why they've made it look like that, Janet Kidder usually looks normal.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Spoiler



So is the (30th century) federation dodgy and working with the Emerald chain? The chain knew the federation codes and their leader seemed to know about tilly?  Also how did they know where they were?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2020)

Some might not enjoy the ending of this one, but stealing from Star Wars is cool with me.


----------



## agricola (Jan 1, 2021)

Much better episode, I thought.  Agreeably dark.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 2, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Some might not enjoy the ending of this one, but stealing from Star Wars is cool with me.


They didn't quite hit the right note that Star Wars somehow manages to with its droids.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 3, 2021)

Not seen the latest episode yet. But I can see in the one I just watched where they must have started running into filming problems due to Covid.  A couple of edits are a bit odd, and there’s disembodied expositional dialogue off screen to link scenes. It’s clear the voice overs were done in order to replace scenes they couldn’t shoot, and it’s quite noticeable.  Not sure what else they could have done, but these are things we'll look back on and recognise as pandemic consequences.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Not seen the latest episode yet. But I can see in the one I just watched where they must have started running into filming problems due to Covid.  A couple of edits are a bit odd, and there’s disembodied expositional dialogue off screen to link scenes. It’s clear the voice overs were done in order to replace scenes they couldn’t shoot, and it’s quite noticeable.  Not sure what else they could have done, but these are things we'll look back on and recognise as pandemic consequences.


They wrapped filming in February, so it's not missing any scenes, but all the post-production like sound, music, visual effects etc had to be done remotely.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2021)

It's just absolutely shit television production. Crap.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's just absolutely shit television production. Crap.


The production is fine, it's the writing that's crap.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2021)

strung out said:


> The production is fine, it's the writing that's crap.



Yeah, it's so bad.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 7, 2021)

strung out said:


> The production is fine, it's the writing that's crap.



tbh that's true for 99% of tv dramas today. 
in other news, I'm old and square so happy to take some of the blame for my scorn.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2021)

strung out said:


> They wrapped filming in February, so it's not missing any scenes, but all the post-production like sound, music, visual effects etc had to be done remotely.


If those inserted voice overs weren’t explaining away missing scenes, then they must have been explaining away bad writing.


----------



## Mation (Jan 8, 2021)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, this series is basically the setup for getting Michael set up as Captain for next season.





Mation said:


> That's what I was (quietly!) assuming from the start.





Spoiler



Got there eventually


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 8, 2021)

Vom.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Not seen the latest episode yet. But I can see in the one I just watched where they must have started running into filming problems due to Covid.  A couple of edits are a bit odd, and there’s disembodied expositional dialogue off screen to link scenes. It’s clear the voice overs were done in order to replace scenes they couldn’t shoot, and it’s quite noticeable.  Not sure what else they could have done, but these are things we'll look back on and recognise as pandemic consequences.


Oh I didn't notice that   

Anyway, we enjoyed the conclusion, brought together lots of classic Star Trek themes... and did indeed end with the classic Star Trek theme.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2021)

It was a bit much expecting us to care about the drones 'dying' when we know they're just being contolled by the now-magic ship's computer.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 10, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> It was a bit much expecting us to care about the drones 'dying' when we know they're just being contolled by the now-magic ship's computer.


Still stuck on season 2. I think it was the plot with the girl in Tilly's head thst made me give up. Not one person suggested communicating with what was obviously an intelligent life form.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 10, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Still stuck on season 2. I think it was the plot with the girl in Tilly's head thst made me give up. Not one person suggested communicating with what was obviously an intelligent life form.


They probably just hate Tilly as much as the rest of us do.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> It was a bit much expecting us to care about the drones 'dying' when we know they're just being contolled by the now-magic ship's computer.


The ship's memory was wiped, with the sphere data intelligence hiding in the dot 23 robots, which is why I think we were supposed to care that they were in danger. Agree it wasn't very well done though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 10, 2021)

Spoiler



So is Doug Jones off the show now, then? Didn't feel like a proper send-off if so.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 10, 2021)

after the speculation


"lets fly"


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 11, 2021)

First 2 EPs were great but felt that the rest of the series was disappointing, apart from the pantomime mirror universe which is silly fun.

And do like the Dustin Hoffman-like villain. Hopefully he'll be back.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 11, 2021)

strung out said:


> The ship's memory was wiped, with the sphere data intelligence hiding in the dot 23 robots, which is why I think we were supposed to care that they were in danger. Agree it wasn't very well done though.



Yeah I completely missed that. Not least because it was a plot point in season 2 that the sphere data _couldn't_ be deleted, hence them being forced to fuck off to the future.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 11, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So is Doug Jones off the show now, then? Didn't feel like a proper send-off if so.





Spoiler



I really hope not. His performance was about the only thing holding the whole three-part finale together. The show needs the character as well, and not just an assortment of plucky heroes doing borderline insane shit and somehow getting away with it. Star trek has always needed someone to be that voice of common sense, a reminder to the audience that there are _some_ limits and _some_ consequences in this universe.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 11, 2021)

The standout characters, Georghiou, Lorca, Pike, Spock are gone or getting spinoffs. Now Saru? That's a shame.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2021)

I thought it was watchable enough.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> And do like the Dustin Hoffman-like villain. Hopefully he'll be back.


Who are you referring to? The pirate dude that got thrown off the lift?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 11, 2021)

depends how they handle the next season is it rebuilding the federation or just a reset



Spoiler: hmm



season 3 was disappointing because of how they handled the sphere data 

suddenly never matters until episode 11


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 11, 2021)

Just finished the final episode and enjoyed it except for the utterly ridiculous elevator chase sequence, there is no way that the Discovery is that large inside and has such huge amounts of wasted volume unless the 32nd century Federation has figured out how to build a Tardis


----------



## Cloo (Jan 11, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Just finished the final episode and enjoyed it except for the utterly ridiculous elevator chase sequence, there is no way that the Discovery is that large inside and has such huge amounts of wasted volume unless the 32nd century Federation has figured out how to build a Tardis


My husband said more or less the same thing!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks like ridiculously earnest scientist-for-the-baddies guy is sticking around though, so...yay.
_
'I object to all this mind control and torture and shit, I'm only gonna participate in it for a few more episodes'

 _


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 11, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Who are you referring to? The pirate dude that got thrown off the lift?



That's the guy.


----------



## Graymalkin (Jan 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Just finished the final episode and enjoyed it except for the utterly ridiculous elevator chase sequence, there is no way that the Discovery is that large inside and has such huge amounts of wasted volume unless the 32nd century Federation has figured out how to build a Tardis


It's just so silly isn't it?  The older shows had plenty of fx gaffs, weird kitbash ships, etc.  but that was usuallya result of time/budget constraints.  This is just poor, "spectacular for its own sake", writing, and they clearly either don't care about consistency or there's a serious lack of communication between the writing and art/fx departments.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 12, 2021)

It was kind of like Hogwarts' self-rearranging stairs.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2021)

if you geeky enough to look up turbolifts, you need shite loads of inner space for them to operate


----------



## Graymalkin (Jan 12, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> if you geeky enough to look up turbolifts, you need shite loads of inner space for them to operate


Ok, lets get geeky. The Jefferies tubes, also featured in Discovery, were the established spaces for internal maintanence.  The thing about that scene that is so inconsistent is that the lifts had to be moving at at least 10 m/s and the scene lasted more than a minute.  The established length of the Galaxy class (Next gen enterprise) is IIRC about 680 meters.  The internal volume in that scene was large enough to house the largest federation ship we've yet seen on screen.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2021)

hmm more geeky  length if  641 meters, an overall width of 473 meters, and an overall height of 133 meters.


----------



## Graymalkin (Jan 12, 2021)

You're right, 680 m is the longer but lower volume Sovereign class.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2021)

Lol. I’m out of my depth, but for once I’m delighted.  Thanks for the ego boost, guys. 😉


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 12, 2021)

Forced myself to get through the last few episodes but just kept drifting off into reading things on my phone. A huge disappointment, unsure I can be bothered with a fourth season unless they heavily trail that Tilly dies gruesomely in the finale. Or the annoying one with the imaginary friend.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 14, 2021)

Still trudging along through season 3. Not liking it. Close to giving up but only got a couple episodes left. How does season 3 on rotten tomatoes have 93%. It’s fucking shite. Unless there’s some amazing season finale (avoided majority of thread since November so probably won’t be back for a few days yet. Can’t manage another episode today, 1 is enough)


----------



## cybershot (Jan 15, 2021)

Ok. So the last 3 episodes probably explain the decent scores because they are very, very good episodes, so if you’re slowly wrestling with season 3 then, in my opinion the pay off is 3 very solid final episodes that actually fill me with hope that season 4 will be a return to something that’s actually Star Trek!!!

no doubt they will screw it up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Ok. So the last 3 episodes probably explain the decent scores because they are very, very good episodes, so if you’re slowly wrestling with season 3 then, in my opinion the pay off is 3 very solid final episodes that actually fill me with hope that season 4 will be a return to something that’s actually Star Trek!!!
> 
> no doubt they will screw it up.


Funny, because for me it was the reverse. I thought the last three were the weakest, and wondered if it was being retired.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 15, 2021)

oh come on we know season 4 will bring sort of meta event where we see multiple captains

it doing the round with all the other major franchises atm


----------



## cybershot (Jan 15, 2021)

As long as there’s no mirror universe shite. Can’t believe that dragged 2 episodes out of that crap.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 15, 2021)

well come on she got her own series coming up they could not keep her on disco


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 10, 2021)

cybershot said:


> As long as there’s no mirror universe shite. Can’t believe that dragged 2 episodes out of that crap.



Loved the campy fascist mirror universe and Killy is great! Pure pantomime.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 10, 2021)

Random thoughts: plots were average, watchable (just). 
The Emerald Chain were rubbish baddies.
Too much 'I love you all, group hug' stuff. Nothing wrong with there being a strong emotional aspect to SF, but this was just mawkish sentimentality.

Having said all that, I'll watch the next one.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 13, 2021)

It’s a woke Galaxy Quest with “I love you” every five minutes.


----------



## strung out (Mar 13, 2021)

Galaxy Quest was much better written.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 13, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> It’s a woke Galaxy Quest with “I love you” every five minutes.



There's a bit too much group hugging vibes, but what is the "woke" element?


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm torn on whether to give Discovery a go. Have heard the story is all over the shop. 

Love TNG, liked Voyager, didn't even mind Enterprise. Am I likely to like this one I wonder.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 13, 2021)

EastEnder said:


> I am very much warming to the idea of not basing the show around the captain. I hope this will allow for more "realistic" story lines. One of my bug bears with prior Treks is the representation of the captain as some sort of all-round superhero type who inevitably saves the day. Why the fuck is Picard going on a dangerous away mission? Why is Janeway leading a scouting party into enemy territory? Does the captain of an aircraft carrier pick up a gun, hop off the ship & go shoot bad guys? Does he fuck. The captain's place is safely tucked away in the bowels of the ship, giving out orders and sending the more expendable junior ranks off to do the really dangerous shit. No self respecting captain would ever put him or herself in unnecessary risk - that would be a dereliction of duty. A Navy captain who announced he wanted to abandon his post & go on a dangerous mission would be fucking court-martialled!
> 
> Picard should never have left the bridge. Send Riker instead, he was always a bit annoying anyway.



TNG Sins of the Father, Picard goes Jedi master and then beats up two Klingons - where two Klingons successfully shanked Worfs hardnut brother 10 minutes earlier


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 13, 2021)

BlanketAddict said:


> I'm torn on whether to give Discovery a go. Have heard the story is all over the shop.
> 
> Love TNG, liked Voyager, didn't even mind Enterprise. Am I likely to like this one I wonder.



Season 1 takes a couple of eps to get going. Season 2 is ace.
Season 3 starts promising, lags and just about manages to get back up to (warp) speed by the end.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Season 1 takes a couple of eps to get going. Season 2 is ace.
> Season 3 starts promising, lags and just about manages to get back up to (warp) speed by the end.



I'll give it a go tonight, see if it can hook me in. 
Did you watch Picard? I was interested in that as well but heard even worse things!


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 13, 2021)

BlanketAddict said:


> I'll give it a go tonight, see if it can hook me in.
> Did you watch Picard? I was interested in that as well but heard even worse things!



Pacing is more leisurely than Discovery, but quite enjoyed it. Very different show with some wonderful nostalgic references to TNG.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Pacing is more leisurely than Discovery, but quite enjoyed it. Very different show with some wonderful nostalgic references to TNG.



There's Jean-Luc and then there's everybody else for me! I'll check it out.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 13, 2021)

less crying in Picard as well

only bad point i'd have about discovery is everyone is over emotional

more so micheal raised by Vulcans always weeping at the drop of a friggin hat


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> There's a bit too much group hugging vibes, but what is the "woke" element?


It's very focused on Social Justice.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 13, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> less crying in Picard as well
> 
> only bad point i'd have about discovery is everyone is over emotional
> 
> more so the bint raised by Vulcans always weeping at the drop of a friggin hat



Bint?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Bint?


It’s OK if you have Arab heritage. ( TM Garf).


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 13, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's very focused on Social Justice.


Star Trek always has been.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Bint?



was into my cups yesterday

i meant Michael


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 13, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> was into my cups yesterday
> 
> i meant Michael



It does annoy somewhat, that the writers have to have her cry each episode. It undermines her Vulcan upbringing, as you say.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 13, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's very focused on Social Justice.



That's part of the appeal over the years.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 14, 2021)

WATCH: Star Trek: Strange New Worlds Begins Production
					

And the cast has a special message for fans.




					intl.startrek.com


----------



## cybershot (Nov 18, 2021)

And so my love hate relationship with Discovery restarts.

Decent Season 4 opener.


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2021)

cybershot said:


> And so my love hate relationship with Discovery restarts.
> 
> Decent Season 4 opener.


I predict this thread will be very quiet from now on. 

Paramount cunts.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 18, 2021)

steal this show People and don't let the cunts win


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 18, 2021)

....now where did I put utorrent 🤔


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 18, 2021)

Android based streaming site might be better will have to relook into then again


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 18, 2021)

ponder. if he kodie stick would work with a little tinkering


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 18, 2021)

Just seen it, enjoyed it.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 18, 2021)

cybershot said:


> And so my love hate relationship with Discovery restarts.
> 
> Decent Season 4 opener.


Is there a new season already? * confused - goes off to google *


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Is there a new season already? * confused - goes off to google *


yes out in the US now, wont be out for a while in the UK


----------



## moochedit (Nov 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> yes out in the US now, wont be out for a while in the UK


Yeah just googled it and seen its no longer on netflix in the uk and will be on a new streaming service that doesn't launch until next year 

It seemed like only about 6 months since last series but was actually about a year.

the only person i know that does all the illegal downloading (who i got the 1st mandalorean season off) hates discovery.   Oh well i'll have to figure something out later


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> no longer on netflix



Netflix used to be like Britbox but for US shows. Now they expect us to sign up to every single one of their streaming services as well as our own. I'll need to rob a bank first.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 18, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Netflix used to be like Britbox but for US shows. Now they expect us to sign up to every single one of their streaming services as well as our own. I'll need to rob a bank first.


Yeah i know. It's like 1st series of mandalorean again. I watched a pirate of that which my mate downloaded for me.

 Series 2 i got a disney+ sub and then cancelled it when the series finished as nothing else on there i wanted to watch.

But yeah there are far too many streaming services now.

I will be pissed off if this happens with last season of better call saul


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 18, 2021)

I watched Season 1 to 3 of Discovery on Netflix (I have Netflix and Prime) and would have been quite happy to watch S4 as well
I watched the first 3 seasons of the Expanse on Netflix and then switched to Prime for the last 2, The other way round with Lucifer watched the first 3 on Prime on the next 3 on Netflix.
This cancelling partway through has happened to us twice, we got 2 seasons into Psych and 4 seasons into Bones on Prime before they switched over to having to pay. Both cases I believe were because they moved to another streaming platform.
So I've torrented both (finished Psych, still watching Bones). There is a limit to how many streaming services someone might be willing to get. Netflix has loads of great shows well worth a tenner of anyones money and we have Prime for free shipping, the video streaming is just a nice bonus but I'm not going to fork out for more, this is getting to be a too crowded market.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 18, 2021)

It's maddening. I try to hop between streaming services every couple of months so I get to see particular shows but it's getting ridiculous. Can't see I'm going to want to pay for Paramount just for one show (the rest of the line up looks right dreck). I've paid for Apple TV for Foundation and The Morning Show -both worth watching if flawed - but this has ended up costing me £7.50 per show which doesn't feel like great value. Streaming subscriptions just don't make sense without loads of content that you want to see. Oh well, bye bye Disco, the last season was terrible anyway.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 18, 2021)

Spoiler



just fucking _meh_. If you haven't seen it, bit still clicked on the spoiler, imagine series one, then series two, and then seriesthree. It's like that but with shiny uniforms, and a torrent. O was irritated at the start (Why send you commanding officer down to a possible hostile planet?), and the just bored by the end (mysterious galactic force is fucking shot up and Burnham - after being promoted - is suddenly told she's not ready. They've seemly replaced the 'someone crying every three scenes' quota with 'someone staring directly at the camera smiling and nodding'. Also, what was she dressed as a priest?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 18, 2021)

do like that the plot of season 4 appeared to be about an unknown quanitity in the Galaxy appears to cause an issue that could lead to the end of all things

and it turns out to be paramount


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 18, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> It's maddening. I try to hop between streaming services every couple of months so I get to see particular shows but it's getting ridiculous. Can't see I'm going to want to pay for Paramount just for one show (the rest of the line up looks right dreck). I've paid for Apple TV for Foundation and The Morning Show -both worth watching if flawed - but this has ended up costing me £7.50 per show which doesn't feel like great value. Streaming subscriptions just don't make sense without loads of content that you want to see. Oh well, bye bye Disco, the last season was terrible anyway.



Yeah if I'm gonna be expected to remember plot stuff from season 3 (there was a green woman and...that's it that's all I've got) then I'll skip the new one. Especially if it's gone from netflix.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 18, 2021)

Will admit seeming as no one had explained how long Kelpians lived for

the last season of discovery was kinda of a canon break, with a Kelpian spending 100 years on a lost ship
after watching his mother die at 5-6 years old , who explained the Vahar'ai to him

we are normally culled Saru and i broke away well we tend to live for ages...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 21, 2021)

Wasn't a terrible episode, but there was a lot of smiling smugly at each other in the first half. Liked the captain on the station they went to save.


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Nov 21, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Netflix used to be like Britbox but for US shows. Now they expect us to sign up to every single one of their streaming services as well as our own. I'll need to rob a bank first.


if there's a series i need to see i tend to sign up for a month, watch the thing i wanted to watch, then watch everything else that takes my fancy while i still have membership. It's still cheaper than buying the DVD. What's infuriating about ST Discovery is that there are no legal options for watching it - are they asking to be pirated?


----------



## moochedit (Nov 21, 2021)

Jennaonthebeach said:


> if there's a series i need to see i tend to sign up for a month, watch the thing i wanted to watch, then watch everything else that takes my fancy while i still have membership. It's still cheaper than buying the DVD. What's infuriating about ST Discovery is that there are no legal options for watching it - are they asking to be pirated?


Its exactly what happenned with series 1 of mandalorean on disney+ and of course loads pirated it. 

Sign up for a month on paramount and then dump it is what i'll probably do. Just hope they don't have a 6 month minimum signup clause or something like that! (Disney didn't)


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Nov 21, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Its exactly what happenned with series 1 of mandalorean on disney+ and of course loads pirated it.
> 
> Sign up for a month on paramount and then dump it is what i'll probably do. Just hope they don't have a 6 month minimum signup clause or something like that! (Disney didn't)


i was lucky with Disney+ because i was given 6 months free with my new phone deal so I got through pretty much most of what i wanted to see in that time. I'll be OK for a while!


----------



## moochedit (Nov 24, 2021)

They have (sort of) u turned and in uk its on something called "pluto" (no me neither!) this friday...









						Star Trek: Discovery Season Four Lands on Paramount+ & Pluto TV Internationally
					

Take flight with all-new episodes premiering this week




					intl.startrek.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 24, 2021)

moochedit said:


> They have (sort of) u turned and in uk its on something called "pluto" (no me neither!) this friday...


It seems to be some sort of live perma-streaming website - I just opened it and it's showing Baywatch...









						Pluto TV - Drop in. Watch Free.
					

Pluto TV - Drop in. Watch Free. Watch 250+ channels of free TV and 1000's of on-demand movies and TV shows.




					pluto.tv


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## CNT36 (Nov 24, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It seems to be some sort of live perma-streaming website - I just opened it and it's showing Baywatch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came with my Roku box. All MMA, Poker and ancient cartoons the last time I looked.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 24, 2021)

moochedit said:


> They have (sort of) u turned and in uk its on something called "pluto" (no me neither!) this friday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ponders how much that costs


was looking forward to it but when a production more or less gives the middle finger to its fans like this am resisting taking interest again

oh ok if its just a random streaming app happy days


----------



## Leafster (Nov 24, 2021)

moochedit said:


> They have (sort of) u turned and in uk its on something called "pluto" (no me neither!) this friday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, I think I get that via my Samsung TV. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2021)

I watched the 2 seasons of The Orville  on Disney+ recently. I highly recommend it, much much MUCH better than this shit. It's more "Star Trek" than Discovery could ever dream of being.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 24, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Oooh, I think I get that via my Samsung TV. I'll have to check it out.


I think i can download the android app on my phone and then stream it to my chromecast but not tried it yet.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 24, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I think i can download the android app on my phone and then stream it to my chromecast but not tried it yet.


I’ve just looked at the channels on Samsung TV Plus. I have a load of Pluto TV Channels but not the Pluto TV Sci Fi channel. 

I also seem to have a dedicated Baywatch channel.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 24, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I’ve just looked at the channels on Samsung TV Plus. I have a load of Pluto TV Channels but not the Pluto TV Sci Fi channel.
> 
> I also seem to have a dedicated Baywatch channel.


There is a pluto app in the google playstore. Unfortunately when i tried to download it earlier it said download pending so maybe it is busy.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 24, 2021)

its not like netflix will air episode at 9pm local time every friday


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> I watched the 2 seasons of The Orville  on Disney+ recently. I highly recommend it, much much MUCH better than this shit. It's more "Star Trek" than Discovery could ever dream of being.



It's average. Seems to be for 90s Trek fans.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I’ve just looked at the channels on Samsung TV Plus. I have a load of Pluto TV Channels but not the Pluto TV Sci Fi channel.
> 
> I also seem to have a dedicated Baywatch channel.


There is an actual pluto tv app from the samsung app menu, I've just installed it.

I assume there is an app for other smart tv's too.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 25, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> There is an actual pluto tv app from the samsung app menu, I've just installed it.
> 
> I assume there is an app for other smart tv's too.


I looked for the app on my Samsung and it doesn't seem to be there. I have a Fire Stick plugged into it and there is a Pluto TV app for that though.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 25, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I looked for the app on my Samsung and it doesn't seem to be there. I have a Fire Stick plugged into it and there is a Pluto TV app for that though.


Do you have the google play store? pluto app is in there on my samsung galaxy s6 phone. Although the reviews say it has a lot of adverts. (Guess that is to be expected if free). Will try it out myself tonight. Hopefully it can cast to my chromecast on the tv.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 25, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Do you have the google play store? pluto app is in there on my samsung galaxy s6 phone. Although the reviews say it has a lot of adverts. (Guess that is to be expected if free). Will try it out myself tonight. Hopefully it can cast to my chromecast on the tv.


No, but I've got the Pluto TV app via the Fire Stick now.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's average. Seems to be for 90s Trek fans.



It's Shakespeare compared to Discovery.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 25, 2021)

Leafster said:


> No, but I've got the Pluto TV app via the Fire Stick now.


Ok downloaded the andriod app to my phone from google play store and it casts ok to my chromecast   just watching the pluto sci fi channel (channel 52) (showing "flash gordon" in black and white currently). Think that is correct channel?


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 26, 2021)

I’m finding it hard work to watch. The camera work is all over the place. It’s either quick cut between cameras so you don’t have time to focus before it’s switched view, or it’s one camera running around after characters and rushing to get to whoever is speaking, or in slow bits the cameraman slowly moving around and bobbing about because they’re in a dinghy or something. Whatever, it’s making me seasick.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 27, 2021)

Did anyone manage to figure out how to watch it on Pluto in the end? Sailing the high seas seems like much the easier option.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 27, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Did anyone manage to figure out how to watch it on Pluto in the end? Sailing the high seas seems like much the easier option.


Luckily we could get the the app on our Samsung telly, watched it on that no problem.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 27, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Did anyone manage to figure out how to watch it on Pluto in the end? Sailing the high seas seems like much the easier option.


I have the app on my Roku box. Looked out of curiosity and it was easy to find. The programme looked horrible.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 27, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Did anyone manage to figure out how to watch it on Pluto in the end? Sailing the high seas seems like much the easier option.


I watched it via the Pluto TV app I’d downloaded to my Fire Stick. It was a strange experience having to sit down in front of the TV at a set time to watch something. I haven’t done that (apart from sporting events) in years!

I didn’t even find the ad breaks too intrusive either.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 27, 2021)

watching it now

its not hd so that'll piss some people off


but its free so thats something

first ad at 22min in thats better than some normal channels


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 27, 2021)

double header is nice to


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Nov 27, 2021)

(I deleted as I noticed others have already mentioned it)


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 27, 2021)

ta Jenna its a double header each day over teh weekend starting at 9pm watching it now


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 27, 2021)

ah still cool to let people know 


maybe its a the no hd thingy on pluto but it does appears if maybe the budget got cut a little does not look as polished as eariler seasons


----------



## moochedit (Nov 27, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Did anyone manage to figure out how to watch it on Pluto in the end? Sailing the high seas seems like much the easier option.


Yeah it was easy. Just downloaded app on my andriod phone from the google play store then i could cast it to my chromecast to watch on tv. Watched both episodes on friday.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 27, 2021)

Yeah reviews complained about number of adverts but it was only about 3 or 4 ads every 20 mins or so.  Think it must be younger people not used to ads.

Didn't have any problems with the stream freezing either unlike iplayer for example.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 27, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> ah still cool to let people know
> 
> 
> maybe its a the no hd thingy on pluto but it does appears if maybe the budget got cut a little does not look as polished as eariler seasons


To be honest i never really notice the difference with sd and hd.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 27, 2021)

may depend on your telly can see the difference meself

the ads are on the same scale as normal telly well terresital telly


star trek of the scifi channel on cable has more ads per hour


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 27, 2021)

also the best way to tell between SD and HD is how good the Black Colour looks on screen


saying that how a tv Shows that colour is a pretty good guide to if the tv is any good


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 28, 2021)

so without wanting to spoil anything





Spoiler: spoiler



what did people think of the archer spacedock bit in ep1


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2021)

Slowly watching this, up to episode 3 now. One thing I just noticed is that, while they're clearly making a big effort at representation in a variety of spheres - race, gender, gender identity, body type - we seem to have lost the international representation that the original ST had. All the humans on board seem to be American, there are no foreign accents that I've noticed at all.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm finding this season really boring and I've been a massive fan of the last 3


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2021)

Also, what is with all the whispering at each other? It's getting really stupid - they were even doing it during a meeting where they were sat around a table. Just talk like normal people!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 18, 2021)

If you thought S3 was complete pants would you like this?.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

no not really


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2021)

latest episode might hint to the series getting a fire under it arse and getting going

first 3-4 did kinda feel like fillers setting up the story

this episode worrying computer developments and mabye an evil angry genius

Can i ask in what sort of miltary would you ship giving itself a first name not be seen as more of a problem
no one in star  fleet seems to give a shite 

more so we ran from the past to get away from AI


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2021)

This series is mostly better than the previous three dumpster fire seasons, but it's still just not really very good is it.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2021)

if not for the few seasons of discovery we would not be gettting strange new world which may bridge the gap with trek purists


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> if not for the few seasons of discovery we would not be gettting strange new world which may bridge the gap with trek purists


Yet again more prequel nonsense though.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2021)

it trek lore than spock served under pike for ten years or more 

and it has a cannon ending where he gets messed up and ends up in the chair


its not enterprise


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> it trek lore than spock served under pike for ten years or more
> 
> and it has a cannon ending where he gets messed up and ends up in the chair
> 
> ...


Not interested. Give us stories about the future (post TNG, DS9, VOY).

Also, write better stories, there hasn't been a single well written piece of Trek this century.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2021)

whats your take on picard


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> whats your take on picard


Badly written.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2021)

but you want stories past the diminion wars 

and star trek has not always been the best written tv show



if we go back to deep space and the next generation sort of productions i'd want to go to the lead up and aftermath of the romulian supernova

but we already moved past it 

with disco and picard


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 19, 2021)

strung out said:


> Not interested. Give us stories about the future (post TNG, DS9, VOY).
> 
> Also, write better stories, there hasn't been a single well written piece of Trek this century.



Discovery seasons one and two are brilliant


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Discovery seasons one and two are brilliant


Very much disagree. Three and four have been the best, albeit fairly flawed themselves. One and two were just a complete mess.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 19, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> whats your take on picard


Picard could have been good but just fell into the “let’s get all the gang back together” hole that TNG does. Frustrating, because the story was good.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 19, 2021)

strung out said:


> Very much disagree. Three and four have been the best, albeit fairly flawed themselves. One and two were just a complete mess.



3 started out ok but was a poor season overall. One and two were ace, right up there with the JJ Abrams films.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2021)

That last episode was terrible


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2021)

Enjoyed episode 6. Seemed more ‘Trek’ though discovery keeps doing this. You get the odd glimmer of hope and then it does something whack again.



Spoiler



such as where are they going already with this computer having emotions thing. We already know the ship goes into hibernation so are they already planning discovery’s endgame



Also ‘Enterprise’ and ‘Voyager’ name checked so the ships exist in the 32nd century. Can already see them looking to cash in with a new enterprise based series in that time at some point.


----------



## Carvaged (Dec 29, 2021)

.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 31, 2021)

Was watching The Amazing Spider-Man 2, and was thinking about how absolutely shit it was...then the name Alex Kurtzman  appeared in the credits. Now it makes sense.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 1, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> Was watching The Amazing Spider-Man 2, and was thinking about how absolutely shit it was...then the name Alex Kurtzman  appeared in the credits. Now it makes sense.



He did co-create the magnificent _Fringe_, so he's not all bad.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 2, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> He did co-create the magnificent _Fringe_, so he's not all bad.


The other person must've been incredible writer/creator!


----------



## strung out (Jan 2, 2022)

Mid season break in Discovery, and I think I might be kind of liking Discovery finally. 

The writing is still ropey as hell, but the main storyline is fairly straightforward and relatively well told. Enjoying the Zora plot, and curious to see how things link up with that, the anomaly, and the reunification of the Federation.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 11, 2022)

Second half of season started today. 

Will the dodgy scientist spot the tracker


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 11, 2022)

will try to pluto before 9pm on sunday


when  is paramount going to start ripping us off 


thought it was launching in march


----------



## Dandred (Feb 12, 2022)

Those poker scenes were just terrible


----------



## agricola (Feb 12, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Picard could have been good but just fell into the “let’s get all the gang back together” hole that TNG does. Frustrating, because the story was good.



I disagree, I think it was the story and its cliches that ruined it.  

Apologies for repeating an earlier post of mine but the best Picard episode of TNG (or at least my favourite) was the one where he went home to his brother and you got to see what the Borg actually did to him, and the series would have been better if they'd run with that idea to show what his entire life had done to him (his career and its end, the loss of his brother and nephew, not having a family of his own (except the memory-implanted one), losing Data etc etc).   Picard as an old man dealing with all that in the middle of entirely oblivious French countryside could have been great.  

There would have been less explosions, less flying plants, fewer Mass Effect rip-offs and potentially fewer Borg but I think it would have been a better show (or at least far less of a mess).


----------



## strung out (Feb 12, 2022)

agricola said:


> I disagree, I think it was the story and its cliches that ruined it.
> 
> Apologies for repeating an earlier post of mine but the best Picard episode of TNG (or at least my favourite) was the one where he went home to his brother and you got to see what the Borg actually did to him, and the series would have been better if they'd run with that idea to show what his entire life had done to him (his career and its end, the loss of his brother and nephew, not having a family of his own (except the memory-implanted one), losing Data etc etc).   Picard as an old man dealing with all that in the middle of entirely oblivious French countryside could have been great.
> 
> There would have been less explosions, less flying plants, fewer Mass Effect rip-offs and potentially fewer Borg but I think it would have been a better show (or at least far less of a mess).


100% agree.

The story was basically shit, albeit excellently acted and made. The 'gettting the gang back together' parts were the best bits because they actually showed the humanity of the characters and what their lives had done to them.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 11, 2022)

Well picard done tonight. Just waiting for discovery at 9pm. Whats this new specious 10c gonna be like?


----------

